# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Отчеты CyberHelper - пойманы нами

## Зайцев Олег

Данная тема предназначена для публикации статистических отчетов кибера с детализированными данными по отловленным в разделе "Помогите" зловредам. Отчеты публикуются раз в сутки, с временным сдвигом в -3 дня (временной сдвиг необходим для обработки семлов и присвоения им имен вирлабами)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gccj -> c:\\windows\\system32\\gement.exeBackdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gceo -> c:\\windows\\system32\\station.exeBackdoor.Win32.PcClient.admy -> c:\\windows\\system32\\yzerhw.dllBackdoor.Win32.SdBot.knb -> c:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\winmgmt.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActMon.511 -> d:\\учеба\\spark dc\\keyloggers\\actmon-cm-setup.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.FamilyKeyLogger.283 -> d:\\учеба\\spark dc\\keyloggers\\familykeylogger-setup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.1870 )Packed.Win32.Black.a -> d:\\consuserdata\\akm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650 )Packed.Win32.Black.a -> d:\\consuserdata\\cons-crak2\\v_2[1].28\\v 2.28\\akm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\\windows\\system32\\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.6444 )Packed.Win32.Krap.g -> c:\\windows\\system32\\optyhww0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10115 )Packed.Win32.Krap.g -> c:\\s9it.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Packed.Win32.Krap.g -> c:\\windows\\system32\\urretnd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hgy -> c:\\windows\\system32\\snetcfg.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.hgy -> c:\\windows\\system32\\events.exeRootkit.Win32.TDSS.eyj -> \\logs\\virus\\crack.wolfram.mathematica.7.0.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Packed.365 )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.eyj -> \\logs\\virus\\serial.wolfram.mathematica.7.0.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Packed.365 )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.eyj -> \\logs\\virus\\keygen.wolfram.mathematica.7.0.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Packed.365 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gsa -> c:\\windows\\svw.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gsc -> c:\\windows\\svx.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cah -> c:\\windows\\vlc.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cai -> c:\\windows\\svhoster.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cai -> c:\\recycler\\s-1-5-21-515967899-1659004503-1801674531-1004\\dc41.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.caj -> c:\\windows\\svzip.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.abpm -> c:\\windows\\runsql.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.RtkDL.fms -> c:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\lrk.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajfl -> c:\\windows\\system32\\fyddos.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajfl -> c:\\windows\\system32\\fyddos.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.iyx -> c:\\windows\\system32\\7ef910\\e1b11e.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6234 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahct -> c:\\windows\\system32\\realplay.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Darkshell.53 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahfv -> c:\\windows\\system32\\cmms.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahfw -> c:\\windows\\system32\\safetest.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mcv -> c:\\windows\\system32\\video.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mcv -> c:\\windows\\system32\\video.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dkb -> c:\\windows\\system32\\w.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gqy -> c:\\windows\\temp\\rdl511.tmp.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gqy -> c:\\windows\\system32\\config\\systemprofile\\loca  l settings\\temporary internet files\\content.ie5\\89abcdef\\pin[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brca -> c:\\windows\\system32\\winhelp32.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brca -> c:\\windows\\system32\\winhelp32.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brff -> c:\\windows\\temp\\rdld2.tmp.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brff -> c:\\windows\\system32\\config\\systemprofile\\loca  l settings\\temporary internet files\\content.ie5\\o2jvzd8w\\pin[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brlz -> d:\\consuserdata\\cons\\akm.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brnh -> c:\\windows\\system\\1.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brni -> c:\\windows\\system32\\tching.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brnj -> c:\\windows\\system32\\msrstart.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brnx -> c:\\windows\\system32\\servises.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.dhg -> c:\\windows\\system32\\svchosst.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2361 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.dhg -> c:\\windows\\system32\\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2361 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.dus -> c:\\windows\\system32\\winhelp32.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.dwz -> c:\\windows\\system32\\servises.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.amit -> c:\\restore\\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\\msgz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.30121 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.byy -> c:\\recycler\\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1113\\iuhi32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.17285 )Worm.Win32.Feebs.lu -> c:\\windows\\dtqfag.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Graz.based )Worm.Win32.Feebs.lu -> c:\\windows\\dtqfag.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Graz.based )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.gy -> c:\\windows\\system32\\mssrv32.exeBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bnb.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bnc.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bn7.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bna.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.28968 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bn9.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bn5.tmpEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.hr -> c:\\windows\\system32\\servises.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.hr -> c:\\windows\\servises.dllPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\\windows\\system32\\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.phm -> c:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\senekaimusipjk.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.57 )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.phm -> c:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\seneka.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.57 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yuv -> c:\\program files\\messenger\\msgmr.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.18194 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.aht -> \\ps.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.uu -> c:\\temp\\wmsetup.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.62110 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.yvn -> c:\\windows\\fonts\\framdee.ttf ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.3242 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.urls -> c:\\windows\\system32\\pnjeojaj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10412 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.urqe -> c:\\windows\\system32\\dkejcoel.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10390 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.nui -> c:\\windows\\system32\\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.139 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bkzi -> c:\\windows\\system32\\config\\systemprofile\\loca  l settings\\temporary internet files\\content.ie5\\0re1wtyf\\updater22_74[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30027 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.brbo -> c:\\windows\\system32\\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan.Win32.Agent.brmc -> c:\\program files\\microsoft common\\wuauclt.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6325 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.brrp -> c:\\windows\\system32\\digeste.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.dsh -> c:\\windows\\system32\\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.amjg -> c:\\restore\\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\\juzz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.30121 )Trojan.Win32.Crypt.zw -> c:\\windows\\wincon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.1413 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mzh -> c:\\windows\\system32\\mcenspc.dllWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aasp -> c:\\program files\\windows nt\\explorer.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aasp -> c:\\kkk.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aasp -> e:\\kkk.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aasp -> f:\\kkk.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aasp -> d:\\kkk.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.voa -> c:\\recycler\\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\\ise323.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4595 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bnb.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\\windows\\temp\\bn6.tmpPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> k:\\fjzooj.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Packed.Win32.Tdss.c -> \\\\?\\globalroot\\systemroot\\system32\\msqpdxbep  xevxl.dllRootkit.Win32.TDSS.ptd -> c:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\gaopdxwkaclswp.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.BHOSta.vs -> c:\\windows\\system32\\tsup.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.rzp -> c:\\windows\\system\\0.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.RtkDL.fos -> c:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\afkkdqt.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.agwe -> c:\\windows\\temp\\msi.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahfn -> c:\\windows\\temp\\16775.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahmf -> c:\\windows\\fonts\\d6b6dc95.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahsk -> c:\\windows\\fonts\\6fd81ba4.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gpb -> c:\\windows\\temp\\1a.tmpTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.nra -> c:\\windows\\system32\\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Webmoner.60950 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bqcz -> c:\\wyndous\\system32\\wpv431234038185.cpxTrojan.Win32.Agent.brbo -> c:\\windows\\system32\\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan.Win32.Agent.brcu -> c:\\windows\\system32\\system.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30340 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ece -> c:\\windows\\system32\\ctfmon.exeTrojan.Win32.Pakes.naf -> c:\\windows\\system32\\267.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6315 )Virus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\\windows\\system32\\com\\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ee -> c:\\windows\\system32\\com\\netcfg.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ee -> c:\\windows\\system32\\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\\windows\\system32\\com\\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9 )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.acrj -> c:\windows\system32\mmmgbfgb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.origin )Backdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bnb.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bn9.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bnc.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bn6.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bna.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bnd.tmpNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\zxmktzqp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2003 )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.VirtualNetwork.a -> c:\system volume information\_restore{b679b30d-ba6f-4052-b1a3-11ce8996010b}\rp140\a0045023.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdVirtualNetwork.2 )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\я_ссылка2009\unatt_inf_key\unatt_inf_key.rarnot-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\я_ссылка2009\unatt_inf_key\hmmm\keyfinder.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\netsik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahrk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.nkc -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.30 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.nxf -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brbo -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan.Win32.Agent.brgp -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\sj82h5av\ftp[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bruy -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brxz -> c:\windows\system32\snapapi32.dllTrojan.Win32.Pakes.nab -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.1 )Trojan.Win32.Spamer.l -> c:\windows\system32\servises.dllVirus.Win32.Virut.ce -> j:\windows\temp\init.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aeea -> c:\windows\system32\jfxk.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.origin )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aeea -> c:\windows\system32\jwta.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.origin )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.adtv -> c:\windows\system32\svmsns.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.PcClient.593 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.knb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmgmt.exeBackdoor.Win32.SdBot.knb -> g:\recycler\s-1-6-21-2438476501-1644491937-701003331-1213\winmgmt.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\gd\j001.exenot-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\distrib\microsoft\windows_validate\2_chgwk\chan  geyourwindowsxpkey.exenot-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\distrib\microsoft\windows_validate.rarnot-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.g -> c:\documents and settings\kirill\мои документы\downloads\ключи для разных ситем windows[torrents.ru].rar ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.29393 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bips -> c:\windows\system32\hq73162.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bisg -> c:\windows\system32\acpi64.ocxTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bisg -> c:\windows\system32\acpi64.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.ksr -> c:\documents and settings\guru\application data\uninstall.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahfn -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\53728.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bsft -> c:\windows\system32\jwqa.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.origin )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2443276676-1750375194-312070156-0853\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8477451017-8609515833-164193779-7484\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1099325528-7593670020-421762655-8525\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1447023319-1899356207-506897636-1048\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efc -> \bcqr00002.dtaTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efc -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efc -> \bcqr00001.dtaTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efc -> f:\explorer.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.amjg -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\juzz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.30121 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bhsb -> c:\windows\system32\urqnetno.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.bhtg -> c:\windows\system32\qomfgvts.dllWorm.VBS.Obfuscated.a -> h:\.vbs ( DrWEB: VBS.Autoruner.14 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cfh -> h:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: VBS.Autoruner.8 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aedc -> \oyb2.exe ( DrWEB: Program.3Proxy.origin )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aedc -> \l6xkzd6s2.exe ( DrWEB: Program.3Proxy.origin )Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.bf -> c:\windows\temp\d735.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.24657 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.jud -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.jud -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.458 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.hg -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531 )Hoax.Win32.Renos.vaql -> c:\windows\system32\buritos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.580 )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.VirtualNetwork.a -> c:\program files\virtualnetwork\virtualnetwork.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdVirtualNetwork.2 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.amcq -> c:\documents and settings\настя\local settings\application data\opera\opera\profile\cache4\temporary_download  \privatecontent.exenot-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.621 -> c:\windows\system32\kernel32.exenot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.IEAntivirus.ai -> c:\windows\system32\fejokt.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.430 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exenot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.ba -> c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\mwsbar.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.MWS )Packed.Win32.CPEX-based.zl -> c:\windows\temp\temporary internet files\content.ie5\gha5e76b\winupdates[6].exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\securentm.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nicsk32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d98d4c0c-82f8-45e1-866b-06f3834e36c0}\rp288\a0065000.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2_32sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d98d4c0c-82f8-45e1-866b-06f3834e36c0}\rp288\a0065007.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d98d4c0c-82f8-45e1-866b-06f3834e36c0}\rp288\a0065008.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\i386si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.ceq -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jhg -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hvw -> c:\windows\system32\x2.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoader.56730 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.agry -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.1 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahxa -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahxa -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.cuk -> c:\documents and settings\alex\alex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.28430 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.cum -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> i:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> h:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.urtt -> c:\documents and settings\алексеев.sales\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0pq4r4ee\equi[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.VB.agx -> c:\windows\system32\x5.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.agj -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\tsolib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.966 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.agl -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\azdlib.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahc -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ugxlib.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gen -> c:\documents and settings\дмитрий\application data\bpfeed.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oaz -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bqcz -> c:\windows\system32\wpv911234038185.cpxTrojan.Win32.Agent2.aul -> c:\windows\system32\reset5e.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.1208 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.dsj -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.26770 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> \mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.anag -> c:\windows\system32\x4.exeTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.d -> c:\documents and settings\паша\паша.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.28430 )Worm.VBS.Obfuscated.a -> c:\windows\system32\.vbe ( DrWEB: VBS.Autoruner.14 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bvz -> e:\xn1i9x.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bvz -> h:\xn1i9x.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bvz -> i:\xn1i9x.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bvz -> d:\xn1i9x.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474 )Worm.Win32.Pinit.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.9 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.adyd -> c:\windows\system32\angnvw.dllHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\instbum.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ssmfr.sysNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ypzwmbqj.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.almh -> c:\windows\intel\baiduc.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Cinmus.1490 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.lo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\senekambsbvpyr.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.57 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\kzl258bsiy.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\yjx80bv7m.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\m1ndjb9.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\66o1ylenoew.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\ocv71.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\ly86t2d.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\nc1k7ny4e.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\rfvf3.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\hxq3ll44rdl.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\6qogljmc2js.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\k3ffm26n.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\skggns.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\bo7gytsc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\278yc4u.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\klch7qhp.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\c6n8kbkrrj.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\8b3b901k8b8j.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bixh -> \2009-02-26\bcqr00006.dtaTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bixh -> c:\windows\system32\sslsocket.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bixh -> \2009-02-26\bcqr00005.dtaTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bixh -> \2009-02-26\bcqr00001.dtaTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bixh -> c:\documents and settings\all users.windows\application data\microsoft\media player\obj\wmpobj.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bixh -> \2009-02-26\bcqr00002.dtaTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vlne -> c:\windows\system32\winconfig.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahza -> c:\windows\system32\softwar.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahza -> \2009-02-26\bcqr00003.dtaTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahza -> \2009-02-26\bcqr00004.dtaTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gsp -> c:\programdata\ugxlib.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.438 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.adj -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1730 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oex -> \bcqr00001.dta ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.139 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oex -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.139 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oex -> \bcqr00002.dta ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.139 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bshs -> c:\windows\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bshs -> c:\system volume information\_restore{850edb51-acca-4d08-9fd5-cd65a19ea8eb}\rp147\a0050500.comTrojan.Win32.Agent.bsls -> c:\windows\system32\rhmwtfc.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0283739700-1683104668-959281113-5685\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8013742233-8396185578-965429763-9545\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aniu -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exeWorm.Win32.Delf.hz -> \autorunz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2117 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gewm -> c:\windows\system32\glerter.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2051 )Email-Worm.Win32.Zhelatin.vy -> c:\windows\system32\dllgh8jkd1q6.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Zhelatin.vy -> c:\windows\system32\dllgh8jkd1q7.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\qqplatform.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kdv -> c:\windows\system32\yqpirjef.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kdv -> c:\windows\system32\aqjecv.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kdv -> c:\windows\system32\dmomfv.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kdv -> c:\windows\system32\xnyjkv.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kdv -> c:\windows\system32\xnyjkv.bakPacked.Win32.CPEX-based.zl -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6315 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.awy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6943859843-3390606081-534482514-4076\mwau.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.dpo -> c:\windows\system32\winconfig.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.adjy -> c:\windows\kysvr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.3774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.kuw -> c:\windows\system32\ageia\smss.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.kvp -> c:\windows\system32\bandwidth\smss.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahfn -> c:\docume~1\7606~1\locals~1\temp\76833.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahxa -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aidb -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aidb -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.BHO.aw -> c:\windows\system32\vmmreg32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mcy -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d5a0ea16-ec9c-4cab-867b-aac830128950}\rp33\a0029300.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mem -> c:\windows\system32\video.sysTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aes -> \quarantine\2009-02-19\bcqr00004.dta ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.862 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aes -> \quarantine\2009-02-19\bcqr00003.dta ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.862 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aes -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\qlulib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.862 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.agn -> c:\programdata\fqwlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.origin )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahf -> c:\programdata\ibylib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.origin )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ohg -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oje -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oka -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ooj -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ahde -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\cubeoxuitszv.sysTrojan.Win32.Agent.brff -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d5a0ea16-ec9c-4cab-867b-aac830128950}\rp33\a0029304.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.brff -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d5a0ea16-ec9c-4cab-867b-aac830128950}\rp33\a0029303.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bsok -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bsvp -> c:\windows\system32\afisicx.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bsvq -> c:\windows\system32\mabidwe.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bsvr -> c:\windows\system32\sopidkc.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.eeg -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.egz -> c:\windows\system32\171.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.egz -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.ejs -> c:\windows\system32\comfymfm.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.ekb -> c:\windows\system32\jfxk.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.origin )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aniu -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.anqg -> \your_dad_has_shit_fetish_too.pifTrojan.Win32.Inject.pkn -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.28430 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bjfy -> c:\windows\system32\nnnmklec.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bjfy -> c:\windows\system32\nnnmklec.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bjgl -> c:\windows\system32\wmwrxlmj.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.bjgl -> c:\windows\system32\oypdeylf.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.bjgx -> c:\windows\system32\gebusibs.dllWorm.Win32.AutoRun.eps -> c:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\msnmsngr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.faw -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.393 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.zvo -> c:\windows\system32\regedit32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.28073 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.ro -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethsayfw.sysIM-Worm.Win32.Sohanad.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ctfnom.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4298 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\mrmtl.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hji -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\65374.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.mm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ehfspdcu.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahnl -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.26770 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aidb -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahe -> c:\documents and settings\all users.windows\application data\yzdlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.origin )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.nkc -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.30 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ateq -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\winwdis.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3378 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bspx -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.egz -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\alcmtr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.s -> c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\788swzva\load[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.s -> c:\windows\system32\~.exeBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.t -> c:\windows\services.exeHackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.u -> c:\documents and settings\admin\рабочий стол\wpe.rar ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.WpePro )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hji -> c:\docume~1\artem\locals~1\temp\27733.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hse -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\zukrzovkkex.sysRootkit.Win32.Small.bk -> \b0cp5mba.nqf ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1653 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aidb -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mcy -> c:\windows\system32\video.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahq -> c:\documents and settings\для всех\application data\bpfeed.dllTrojan-SMS.J2ME.Swapi.gen -> c:\documents and settings\иван\рабочий стол\новая папка\enter.jar ( DrWEB: archive: Java.SMSSend.1 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.omq -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.19 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oob -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oog -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bjvs -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.27985 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bssn -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bsta -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\twain\twain.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bsuy -> c:\windows\system32\mcenspc.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.egz -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.egz -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.BHO.naz -> c:\windows\system32\mailru.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aniu -> c:\docume~1\artem\locals~1\temp\219.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aeiy -> d:\windows\services.exeBackdoor.Win32.KeyStart.ba -> c:\documents and settings\tj\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\gj0ly1ev\724l3[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.24602 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kla -> k:\windows\system32\nulydd.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kld -> k:\windows\system32\dawmih.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.auao -> k:\windows\system32\wvifmrnx.dllnot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.la -> d:\windows\ffpext\ffpkbd.dllnot-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.MPR.015 -> c:\program files\multi password recovery\mpr.bak ( DrWEB: Tool.PassView.25 )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\utils\rockxp\rockxp.zipnot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.as -> c:\program files\mywebsearch\srchastt\1.bin\mwssrcas.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Websearch )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> d:\windows\system32\digeste.dllRootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d6154bba-8bc1-4e45-bc57-052f774efe30}\rp186\a0037917.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.htx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxbxhossft.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.96 )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.obm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxdeepmqns.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjtb -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aiqr -> d:\windows\freesoft_adw.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.agn -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\qwvlib.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.acar -> c:\windows\assembly\zpx2.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oog -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oog -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.btco -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regsrv.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.eox -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxhrmltepp.sysTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aoiv -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Inject.pnb -> d:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeTrojan.Win32.Monder.bkri -> k:\windows\system32\hgqjkuwr.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1647 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bkrq -> k:\windows\system32\opnkhfeu.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner )Worm.Win32.VB.akr -> d:\pdd2006 (f)\xtras\folderx.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aeli -> c:\windows\system32\ieiewb.dllBackdoor.Win32.PcClient.aejy -> c:\windows\system32\iszgbz.fsl ( DrWEB: BackDoor.PcClient.593 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.hpr -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.in -> c:\windows\services.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kla -> c:\windows\system32\qagccd.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.kld -> k:\windows\system32\dawmih.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.auao -> k:\windows\system32\wvifmrnx.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\msauc.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.hji -> c:\windows\temp\44243.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hji -> c:\documents and settings\7784448\local settings\temp\41568.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hqy -> c:\windows\domlaun.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjuu -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjwj -> c:\documents and settings\basil pro\local settings\temp\mousehook.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjwy -> c:\windows\system32\qqplatform.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.kxw -> c:\windows\system32\msdtc\smss.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.kxx -> c:\windows\system32\traffic\smss.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.usfq -> c:\windowsq\help\eb6c4499b05f.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mfh -> c:\windows\system32\video.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2715 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.oxf -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bsts -> c:\system volume information\_restore{094a6ede-c701-4379-a902-ef8887e40788}\rp143\a0026839.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30425 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.btmi -> c:\windows\system32\msdtc\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.dhg -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2361 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> \2009-03-05\bcqr00007.dta ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> \2009-03-05\bcqr00008.dta ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.esk -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.esk -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\cpy3s9iz\test[1].exeTrojan.Win32.BHO.ngo -> c:\windows\system32\vmmreg32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aoiv -> c:\documents and settings\oleg\224014.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aokw -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BotSiggen.37 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bkrq -> k:\windows\system32\opnkhfeu.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.dr -> \user32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fq -> c:\windows\system32\services.exeVirus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\windows\system32\com\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ee -> c:\windows\system32\com\netcfg.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ee -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.em -> c:\windows\system32\com\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.13 )Virus.Win32.Xorer.em -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.13 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aeiy -> c:\windows\services.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\npps.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\1037x.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\imee.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\1054m.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\npph.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\exportj.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\dllcachea.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\1041j.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\1042e.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\usmtb.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\oobem.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\spooln.exeBackdoor.Win32.Rbot.kon -> c:\windows\system32\netmsgu.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.in -> c:\windows\services.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.p -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.origin )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.p -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycentriainfobar.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.origin )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.EliteKeylogger.21 -> \1 ( DrWEB: Program.EliteKeylogger.36 )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.EliteKeylogger.30 -> \3not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.EliteKeylogger.30 -> \2 ( DrWEB: Program.EliteKeylogger.36 )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\services.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.hji -> c:\docume~1\6ba2~1\locals~1\temp\17375.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2692 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hui -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\senekaivkbmqpx.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2733 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aiut -> c:\program files\xerox\nwwia\nwwia.ico\write.ini\winamp.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aiut -> c:\program files\ahead\nero wave editor\presets.txt\copy.ini\qip.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.rry -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1408 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.rry -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1408 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.adg -> c:\windows\system32\fmrlib.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.cs -> c:\windows\system32\pllib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.151 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ydzlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.648 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.grr -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\wxilib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.832 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.xq -> c:\windows\system32\inelib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.184 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.fxc -> c:\windows\system32\chknt32.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.mcc -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.100 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aoiv -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aoiv -> c:\documents and settings\казяфка\361376.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.jqa -> \зверь\photo.exeTrojan.Win32.Pakes.ngh -> c:\program files\antivirusxp2008\antivirusxp2008.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ojp -> c:\windows\system32\msctpp.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2799 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.voa -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise323.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4595 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hyl -> c:\windows\system\msrsys32.exeHackTool.Win32.BruteForce.ad -> c:\documents and settings\muxa\рабочий стол\tek_tek_feat_seco-get_away-(uni5307454)-vinyl-2008-mtc\vkontakte.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.Bruteforce.7 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ovwvqc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2003 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dllP2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.tk -> c:\documents and settings\хан\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.tk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjuu -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dle -> d:\films\читы для counter-strike\aimbot\aimbot.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dlf -> d:\films\читы для counter-strike\cd hack\cdhack.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dlg -> d:\films\безлимитный интернет\internet explorer unlimited\iexplore.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dlh -> d:\films\как увеличить грудь в домашних условиях\увеличение груди без операции, натуральные способы увеличить и приподнять грудь, сделать ее более сексуальной и привлекательной.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dli -> d:\films\читы для counter-strike\dead aim 3.0\dead aim.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.enb -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ere -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.28430 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aoiv -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Multis.co -> c:\windows\system32\baseopo32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Okuks.based )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aboq -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gfwf -> c:\program files\remote\slsvc.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.hti -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svkksnvaeutore.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2632 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.zl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethfdcbb.sysBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hyl -> c:\windows\system\msrsys32.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\jtza.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.origin )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ix -> c:\windows\system32\ekfzelv.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bkjs -> c:\windows\system32\360tray.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awcm -> c:\gi2ky.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.btyf -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.ewv -> c:\windows\system32\406.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ewv -> c:\documents and settings\ddddd\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\81u7ote3\nig[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ewv -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aovq -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aoza -> e:\windows\system\msile.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.adql -> \avz00001.dta ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3584 )HackTool.Win32.BruteForce.ai -> \vkontakte_reiting_up\obj\release\vkontakte_brutef  orce.exenot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.AntivirusXP2008.ea -> c:\program files\antivirusxp2008\antivirusxp2008.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.mm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtkjzbrbyehuzrw.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dln -> \rating.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ed -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.o -> c:\windows\lsasss.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\system volume information\_restore{01eb85c5-6072-4423-8d0d-dbdb9be8b459}\rp4\a0036784.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.3438 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\documents and settings\абрамцево\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\xa2cm2ov\a[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\documents and settings\абрамцево\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\xa2cm2ov\a[2].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.aum -> c:\system volume information\_restore{be741984-3db2-4bd2-825e-419af460124d}\rp21\a0007978.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.156 )Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.aum -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1177238915-1580436667-1343024091-1003\dc374.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.156 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aeox -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\gmsxflrxejpvbhnsyekqw.exeBackdoor.Win32.Kbot.dd -> c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Dax )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.of -> c:\windows\system32\wintems.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Beagle )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.MSNCheckerSniffer.10 -> c:\program files\immonitor\icq monitor sniffer\icqmonitor.baknot-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.PasswordRecovery.h -> c:\program files\multi password recovery\mpr.exe.bakRootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\i386si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hui -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\senekafucblotf.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2733 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.mm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\wyrdevut.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bkbq -> c:\windows\system32\ynerw\j001.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nsl -> c:\windows\system32\winnt32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.59496 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.jjn -> c:\documents and settings\all users.windows\application data\bfvlib.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jhg -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jju -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.24738 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.kxx -> c:\windows\system32\traffic\smss.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.laj -> c:\0xf9.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahxa -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.BHO.az -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\kcalib.dllTrojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bjd -> c:\windows\inf\zpx2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5126 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mgp -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahc -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ugxlib.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.438 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.acwq -> c:\windows\system32\zpx2.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.acwq -> c:\windows\winsxs\zpx2.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bvs -> c:\system volume information\_restore{4943133a-710c-4a7e-a66e-b1e40c890a66}\rp146\a0027571.sysTrojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bvs -> c:\windows\system32\surrd.sysTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.139 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bugp -> c:\windows\system32\mmmizuld.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.origin )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bugp -> c:\windows\system32\mmmizuld.rar ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Click.origin )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bugp -> c:\system volume information\_restore{902c16ce-000d-4bea-9c90-78079b4ad41d}\rp621\a0237744.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.origin )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ewv -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.puo -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\ms1236783812.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.24738 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bmgk -> c:\windows\system32\csmgza.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.bmgl -> c:\windows\system32\fccywvsq.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.bmgm -> c:\windows\system32\pmnnmedd.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1596 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lqt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qssntqss.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sentinel.based )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.msv -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\wdmgr.  exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Lich )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.msv -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\userin  it.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Lich )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ngz -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan.Win32.Small.bvd -> c:\system volume information\_restore{4943133a-710c-4a7e-a66e-b1e40c890a66}\rp145\a0027492.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.26770 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bvj -> c:\windows\system32\emqsys.dllTrojan.Win32.Small.bvj -> c:\windows\temp\61e5e083.exeVirus.Win32.Small.r -> c:\windows\system\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Ofni )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \2009-03-10\bcqr00009.dta ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \2009-03-10\bcqr00010.dta ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> d:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hyl -> c:\windows\system\msrsys32.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\xvhkhu.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555 )Packed.Win32.NSAnti.r -> c:\program files\outws nt\ulicisvc.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Apropos )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hxk -> \vvv.xxxTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\j89puqw5.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\ilc9ep5if.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhfr -> c:\windows\7k7n4jf304i.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.vg -> c:\windows\inf\lsass.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.egz -> \tshxueba.nqf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ewv -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Crypt.t -> c:\program files\outws nt\untshell.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Apropos )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.elb -> c:\windows\system32\winlivemsn.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.18605 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.akc -> c:\windows\test.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Aphex.10 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.akc -> c:\windows\admirall.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Aphex.10 )Backdoor.Win32.Hijack.al -> c:\windows\temp\nlb4.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Hijack.an -> c:\windows\system32\ifxzdyw.dllBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hyr -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hyv -> c:\windows\wkssevr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Unkbot.76 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.vfe -> c:\profile.exeBackdoor.Win32.Poison.vfe -> c:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\toon5lsh\profile[1].comBackdoor.Win32.Poison.vfe -> c:\profile.comBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bn3.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bn2.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.ap -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\portmap.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.e -> c:\program files\drweb\infected.!!!\a0054499.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Rupass )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.e -> c:\program files\drweb\infected.!!!\rupass.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Rupass )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.603 -> c:\windows\system32\kasber.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.based )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.603 -> c:\windows\system32\system ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.603 )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.603 -> c:\windows\system32\kiss.exe ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.603 )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.603 -> c:\windows\system32\fvist.com ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.based )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\sohid.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.Flood.22016 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\system volume information\_restore{764cb16e-3ef9-4765-98b9-f95638026077}\rp112\a0086779.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12 )Packed.Win32.PePatch.lc -> f:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ine32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.816 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gip -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.hxl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\uqaeolwfrak.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2632 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bkwy -> c:\windows\svchost.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.BHO.aw -> c:\windows\system32\vmmreg32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.zw -> c:\windows\system32\cssrss.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mem -> c:\windows\system32\video.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aekw -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\opqrstuv\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aekw -> c:\windows\temp\rdl1a1.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aekx -> c:\windows\temp\rdlca.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gen -> c:\documents and settings\andrey.atlon1\application data\bpfeed.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.jdr -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.9 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pks -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bsok -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bulc -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\ogard.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.buru -> c:\documents and settings\polina\local settings\temp\2350.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.buru -> c:\documents and settings\polina\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\zkuhx983\2350[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.fdq -> c:\windows\system32\explore.exeTrojan.Win32.Autoit.td -> i:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aoar -> c:\windows\mcds.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Wires )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aosr -> f:\recycler\h-6-1-53-0976546321-090909032-8763-1337\black.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.apbp -> c:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ohebcdqf\profile[1].comTrojan.Win32.Inject.qag -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan.Win32.Pakes.nhi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rapa82a.sysTrojan.Win32.Runner.x -> c:\windows\system32\pingy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.464 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.abyw -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cgi -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1269 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dui -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2339 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sysWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.brk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6804814117-6897050511-274226264-3727\hdav.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.3 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bloz -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajhu -> c:\windows\system32\kеrnеl32.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mgp -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mhf -> c:\program files\common files\webmoney keeper\wmclient.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Webmonier.origin )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aeju -> c:\documents and settings\юра\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\akskwwe4\winlogon[1].exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ed -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.grx -> c:\documents and settings\kapo\application data\bpfeed.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bwm -> c:\windows\system32\uvsync.sysTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.plj -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.butn -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.buto -> c:\genius\iocentre\gcentral.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\0357000 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\2053771 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8741686 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\0062324 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\2818080 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\6712421 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7008527 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7071784 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7178416 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7288167 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8410243 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8826243 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\1412720 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\4603083 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\5128264 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\5621687 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7075818 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7444313 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8820833 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\2240640 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\2571053 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\2637467 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7167808 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7201526 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7857708 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8076007 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\5581485 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8551208 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8680351 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8744253 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\1808272 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\3376262 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\3536044 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\5818554 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\6100316 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7008734 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7733418 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8446580 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\0777652 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\3757377 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\5017362 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7756437 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\0182015 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\0203658 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\1877531 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\2145511 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\2544112 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\4076533 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\7183205 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ezq -> c:\docume~1\ddddd\locals~1\temp\8088734 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.fgt -> c:\docume~1\0192~1\locals~1\temp\dlrmpTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aosr -> f:\recycler\h-6-1-53-0976546321-090909032-8763-1337\black.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.byy -> c:\asa\iuhi32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.17285 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.acbk -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.afuq -> \putty\putty.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> g:\dxsixk.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Rootkit.Win32.Small.ws -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcidump.sysTrojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.hdf -> c:\recycler\thumbs.exeTrojan-DDoS.Win32.Agent.ec -> c:\windows\system32\tdmwtrd.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Kitty )Trojan-DDoS.Win32.Agent.ec -> c:\windows\system32\tymlted.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Kitty )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blcq -> c:\documents and settings\egor\local settings\apps\f.lux\flux.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajhu -> \quarantine\2009-03-14\bcqr00012.dtaTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aajd -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2000478354-117609710-682003330-500\dc5.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.MulDrop.18686 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aajd -> e:\работа 2008\clips01505.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.MulDrop.18686 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aajd -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\мои документы\clips01505.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.MulDrop.18686 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.por -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.anqi -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.12931 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvbq -> c:\windows\system32\jfxk.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.130 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.fjk -> c:\windows\system32\imes.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\tgknpb.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.inf

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Small.gjm -> c:\windows\system32\karna.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.hqv -> d:\documents and settings\quert\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\jefms1zq\visit-counts_com[1].htmBackdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.458 )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.TMAagent.v -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dllnot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.au -> c:\progra~1\mywebs~1\bar\1.bin\m3srchmn.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Websearch )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\services.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.idq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sysTrojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.hdf -> c:\recycler\thumbs.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dbt -> \nso12k.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.779 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.mis -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\alg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sniff )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp541\a0221666.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp542\a0222667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp542\a0222668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp543\a0223667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp544\a0224668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp547\a0226667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0230668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp549\a0228668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0233668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp547\a0226668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0232668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp541\a0221663.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp543\a0223668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp545\a0225668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp548\a0227667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0231668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0233667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0233669.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp541\a0221664.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp541\a0221665.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp540\a0220664.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0232667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp541\a0222666.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0233670.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0231667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp551\a0230667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp550\a0229667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp549\a0228667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp545\a0225667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp544\a0224667.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\windows\brastk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp548\a0227668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp550\a0229668.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp552\a0233671.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp552\a0233672.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agdo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f918bc58-45aa-4fe0-9c45-66e428ba9339}\rp541\a0222665.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.3821 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.BHO.az -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\kcalib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1037 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.BHO.bb -> d:\windows\system32\vmmreg32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.mix -> e:\windows\system32\antitool.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sniff )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.nhx -> e:\windows\system32\amvo.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1020 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.nhx -> e:\u.bat ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1020 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahc -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ugxlib.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.438 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pox -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.fdh -> d:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.fdh -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan.Win32.Delf.fjk -> c:\windows\system32\imes.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.gwh -> c:\program files\antiviruspro2009\antiviruspro2009.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.2088 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.gyi -> c:\windows\system32\_scui.cpl ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.2082 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.msv -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\wdmgr.  exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Lich )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.msv -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\userin  it.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Lich )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.tbe -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxaxtvxuppjyotqlrv  irkdlxdmpdcntdde.sysVirus.Win32.Xorer.ee -> e:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.em -> e:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.13 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\tgknpb.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dmp -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.840 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.infWorm.Win32.VB.el -> f:\printer.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Dafut )

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.gen -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.TMAagent.v -> c:\system volume information\_restore{e1002da2-cb5c-4c62-9baf-550327b23526}\rp461\a0363273.dllP2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemntmi.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjur -> c:\windows\system32\frmwrk32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4005 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bkwd -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31900 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blmp -> d:\docume~1\nektor\locals~1\temp\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6398 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blmp -> d:\documents and settings\nektor\local settings\temp\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6398 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blph -> c:\windows\system32\__c00188d4.datTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aiub -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajnn -> c:\windows\svchost.exeTrojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bjd -> c:\windows\microsoft.net\zpx2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5126 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\gfslib.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\gfslib.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.psy -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pvg -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pvm -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\windows\temp\8101350Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\windows\temp\8576363Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\windows\system32\system.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\windows\temp\6164641Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvja -> c:\windows\system32\wpv161237070981.cpxTrojan.Win32.Agent.bvja -> c:\windows\system32\wpv621237070981.cpxTrojan.Win32.Agent2.fqm -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.byy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1113\iuhi32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.17285 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.kdp -> c:\program files (x86)\windows nt\lsas.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.pxs -> c:\system volume information\_restore{e1002da2-cb5c-4c62-9baf-550327b23526}\rp459\a0351091.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan.Win32.Small.uw -> c:\windows\system32\cscripts.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Xispy )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.syy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxajcefkludfidrvqe  kerobwfiewmdsecr.sysVirus.Win32.Agent.l -> c:\windows\system32\cologsver.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.324 )Worm.Win32.Agent.ty -> c:\windows\system32\msupdt.exeWorm.Win32.Small.bb -> c:\documents and settings\sau0001\5591Worm.Win32.Small.bm -> c:\documents and settings\yulia\201Worm.Win32.Small.bm -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\firefox.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gkuy -> c:\windows\system32\slbiops.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.gen -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\giqdlfpx.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.jc -> c:\windows\system32\fcfaf.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolabc.ekm -> c:\windows\system32\priv.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolabc.gbe -> c:\windows\system32\algs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162 )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.Asterisk.c -> \nirsoft.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemntmi.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.ao -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qandr.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blee -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\iqdvloqt.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blmp -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6398 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blmp -> c:\docume~1\xxx\locals~1\temp\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6398 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.blmp -> c:\documents and settings\xxx\local settings\temp\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6398 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmbe -> e:\documents and settings\ipashunin\doctorweb\quarantine\2[1]___3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmbe -> e:\documents and settings\kononenko\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\gtq3o9yr\2[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmbe -> e:\documents and settings\ipashunin\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0hizo1qr\2[2].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmye -> c:\docume~1\seroga\locals~1\applic~1\micros~1\cisv  c.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmye -> c:\docume~1\seroga\applic~1\esentutl.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmye -> c:\windows\system\sessmgr.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.mis -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\alg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sniff )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahir -> c:\windows\system32\vmmreg32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.86 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aiyj -> c:\windows\expmodule.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.30717 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajuk -> c:\windows\fonts\f81fa1e0.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajuk -> e:\windows\fonts\a0134be0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.mix -> c:\windows\system32\antitool.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sniff )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lnf -> c:\windows\system32\0\video.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.86 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.gxa -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.86 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\2364333Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\4555878Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\6378644Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\8453715Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\7313714Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvgn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\2174571Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvja -> c:\windows\system32\wpv251237070981.cpxTrojan.Win32.Agent.bvoz -> c:\windows\system32\wpv801237070981.cpxTrojan.Win32.AVKill.au -> c:\windows\fonts\d9fe14be.exeTrojan.Win32.AVKill.au -> e:\windows\fonts\c94d030c.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.qle -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32163 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.m -> c:\documents and settings\admin\admin.exeVirus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\windows\system32\com\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ee -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox )Virus.Win32.Xorer.em -> c:\windows\system32\com\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.13 )Virus.Win32.Xorer.em -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.13 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\tgknpb.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.inf

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aecj -> c:\windows\system32\servises.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.93 )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gkzg -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\msinfo\ati3evxx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2360 )Email-Worm.Win32.Banwarum.t -> c:\windows\system32\rserver30\famitrf2.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Banwarum.u -> c:\windows\system32\rserver30\famitrfc.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\vybqpvl.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\documents and settings\shvg\local settings\temp\ie127e.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows.0\system32\digeste.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\documents and settings\shvg\local settings\temp\ie1253.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemntmi.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gvv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.24465 )Rootkit.Win32.Ressdt.no -> c:\windows\system32\pcistub.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmac -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.320 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmqu -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmrg -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmrg -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vlmp -> c:\documents and settings\admin\reader_s.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.29459 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vlmp -> c:\windows\system32\reader_s.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.29459 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.a -> c:\windows\system32\tldmovze.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.a -> c:\windows\system32\ylehnkjg.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.pts -> g:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\2vs5n60p\salo[1].htmTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aubs -> c:\windows\system32\bgotrtu0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.avwe -> c:\i6g6x.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.avwe -> d:\i6g6x.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aib -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ntwlib.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aic -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\dgwlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1041 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aid -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ictlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.origin )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aie -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\tkolib.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pvg -> g:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Webmoner.60951 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qdw -> c:\windows.0\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efa -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\viylib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.982 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.fvv -> c:\windows\system32\tcpcon.dllTrojan.Win32.AntiAV.aqt -> c:\windows\system32\nbtstat.pifTrojan.Win32.Monder.bqaq -> c:\windows\system32\wigudozi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.568 )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.acrg -> c:\windows\system32\iasv32.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.ft -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.m -> g:\documents and settings\admin\admin.exeTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.m -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\администратор.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.eyx -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\wab32.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.glia -> c:\windows\system32\srivers.dllBackdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.a -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.458 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\microsoft security adviser\msiemon.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\temp\5_odb.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\temp\teste2_p.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\temp\avto1.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\microsoft security adviser\msctrlp.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\microsoft security adviser\msctrl.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\0xf9.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\microsoft security adviser\msfw.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\temp\avto2.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\microsoft security adviser\msavsc.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\microsoft security adviser\msscan.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.28 -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\user18  .msi ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Trojan.LanAgent )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.28 -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\user18  _0.msi ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Trojan.LanAgent )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Packed.Win32.PolyCrypt.b -> c:\docume~1\shvg\locals~1\temp\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.1417 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.afpj -> c:\program files\imagediscerner\imagediscerner.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.cuj -> c:\program files\microsoft security adviser\mssadv.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Hmir.ubb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\netdsdm.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.a -> c:\windows\system32\tkypvun.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acga -> \spam1 ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.29404 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acga -> \spam6 ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.29404 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acgi -> \spam5 ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.29402 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acgi -> \spam2 ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.29402 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.avwe -> c:\i6g6x.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lkk -> \spam3 ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2525 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lkk -> c:\windows\system32\video.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2525 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lkk -> \spam4 ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2525 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aekw -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\rafn5e7n\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aekw -> c:\windows\temp\rdl3f.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pmq -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qer -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qgd -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bwha -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\kulmso.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bwhn -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwho -> c:\windows\system32\vmmreg32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.fxg -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.opo -> c:\windows\system32\bubijaze.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1622 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arau -> c:\windows\system32\ashmls.exeTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.m -> c:\documents and settings\ws1\ws1.exeTrojan.Win32.TDSS.tuw -> d:\recycler\s-6-2-33-100018379-100012117-100002875-4289.comTrojan.Win32.TDSS.tuw -> c:\recycler\s-6-2-33-100018379-100012117-100002875-4289.comVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> \mplayerc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\isi32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.3419 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drq -> i:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\isi32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.3419 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drq -> i:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2075 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drq -> h:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2075 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drq -> h:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\isi32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.3419 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ga -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvmini.sys ( DrWEB: Win32.Alman )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jajhiwevsqtk.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmye -> c:\windows\cmstp.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.lfv -> c:\windows\system32\dctool32.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Kido.o -> c:\windows\system32\goswep.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ahz -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\krrlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1057 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qgd -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qgf -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qhp -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.105 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwme -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxberrpdqxrmofykel  ilwynkmxeppxnspi.sysTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\a00599  99.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\documents and settings\anastasia\doctorweb\quarantine\csrcs__0.e  xe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\documents and settings\anastasia\doctorweb\quarantine\oohkdv.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\csrcs.  exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.ubs -> c:\recycler\s-6-4-82-100030762-100027799-100014161-7847.comTrojan.Win32.Tdss.unt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxlkdwtfdg.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.73 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.jp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5574 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dcm -> e:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\isee.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.2572 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hyr -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.bzd -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.otk -> c:\windows\system32\ejhlzj.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.otl -> c:\windows\system32\btwsab.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.otl -> c:\windows\system32\jbedqw.dllPacked.Win32.Tdss.f -> c:\documents and settings\v\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\re8akl3x\tomi[1].htmRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kkhpkjllmmey.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmye -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\clipsrv.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmye -> c:\docume~1\seroga\locals~1\temp\mstinit.exeTrojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bjd -> c:\windows\inf\zpx2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5126 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bjd -> c:\windows\fonts\zpx2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5126 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aif -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\klhlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1061 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3405 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3405 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qhx -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qhx -> c:\documents and settings\v\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\7w04ocke\lera[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qhx -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qhx -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwoi -> c:\documents and settings\belousov\belousov.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.fml -> c:\windows\system\msile.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gei -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aohu -> c:\windows\system\msile.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aqdt -> c:\windows\temp\56.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Inject.quc -> c:\program files\seekapp\seekapp.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.bsei -> c:\windows\system32\rcmbntcv.dllWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afai -> c:\windows\msauc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.ICQSniff.25 )Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.bz -> c:\documents and settings\никифоровский_ва\local settings\temp\588d.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.jo -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.jo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.jo -> c:\documents and settings\grish\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.jo -> c:\documents and settings\grish\start menu\programs\startup\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4667 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bnjg -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dbt -> c:\windows\system32\cssrss.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cmk -> d:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cmm -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.ac -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qdu -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qly -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.btjt -> c:\documents and settings\all users\arcbunmy.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32229 )Trojan.Win32.VB.lue -> c:\windows\system\smss.exeTrojan.Win32.VB.luf -> c:\windows\system\winlogon.exeVirus.Win32.AutoIt.h -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1702 )Virus.Win32.AutoIt.h -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1702 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.rr -> e:\recycled\sys.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.239 )Worm.Win32.VB.fi -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afba -> c:\windows\system32\advhost.exeBackdoor.Win32.Hijack.an -> f:\windows\system32\xjxljye.dllBackdoor.Win32.Hijack.an -> c:\windows\system32\pxlerw.dllBackdoor.Win32.IEbooot.asx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethjcjwp.sysBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bn2.tmpBackdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.her -> c:\windows\svhoster.exeBackdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.hes -> c:\windows\amoumain.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27830 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.hes -> c:\windows\temp\teste4_p.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27830 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\sv.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\svzip.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.StaffCop.i -> c:\windows\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Staffcop.origin )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Packed.Win32.Krap.f -> c:\windows\system32\urlcuonh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.412 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ijn -> f:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670 )Rootkit.Win32.Protector.cd -> \ati2yexx.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.240 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.hfd -> c:\a9dapxi2.exeTrojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.hfd -> c:\qg52.exeTrojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.hfd -> c:\e7b092.exeTrojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.hfd -> c:\w9ob2.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gyl -> c:\apedt7.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gyl -> c:\w9ob.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gyl -> c:\bkcouhny.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gyl -> c:\qg5.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gyl -> c:\uupf8rvf.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gyl -> c:\a9dapxi.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzh -> c:\windows\sms.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27843 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzi -> c:\windows\odb.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzj -> c:\windows\servicelayer.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27841 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzj -> c:\windows\temp\teste3_p.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27841 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzk -> c:\windows\svc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.106 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzl -> c:\windows\svw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.106 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzm -> c:\windows\system.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27831 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.gzo -> c:\windows\wdmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.20378 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cdi -> c:\windows\svx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.106 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cdq -> c:\windows\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27840 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmrg -> f:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmrg -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.adi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\egu68.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aff -> c:\windows\system32\winnt64.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.63559 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agoy -> \qpclae.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3654 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.stj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dnq86.sysTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aig -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\cqjlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1072 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qlo -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bwoi -> c:\documents and settings\user\user.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bxdg -> c:\windows\system32\sopidkc.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.xkv -> c:\windows\svchost.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.efp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.fsa -> f:\documents and settings\andrey\reader_s.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.29459 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gin -> d:\windows\system32\msdtc\trace\winlogon.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.gjr -> f:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.320 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bfzetrqc.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.acql -> c:\documents and settings\user\application data\microsoft\windows\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.4693 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> f:\windows\system32\i386kd.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.atc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethdegmy.sysBackdoor.Win32.IEbooot.aul -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethhyskz.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4399 )Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.bz -> c:\windows\temp\5e52.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\documents and settings\user1\local settings\temp\bn4.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\documents and settings\user1\local settings\temp\bn8.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Small.hgi -> c:\windows\temp\bn4.tmpBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bd -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bh -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.akl -> c:\windows\system32\1042g.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.gen -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.gen -> c:\windows\fxstaller.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jo -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.359 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jx -> c:\docume~1\evgenia\locals~1\temp\init.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jx -> c:\docume~1\leila\locals~1\temp\init.exeHackTool.MSIL.KKFinder.b -> c:\downloadsdm\архивы\kaspersky_keys_new\kaspersky  \kaspersky key finder v1.1.0.exeHackTool.MSIL.KKFinder.b -> c:\downloadsdm\архивы\kaspersky_keys_new.rarHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\rundll.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> d:\windows\system32\jwnykni.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.bzo -> c:\windows\system\msrsys32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.auzp -> c:\windows\system32\ktswkfiq.dllnot-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.63 -> c:\task\copy\mirc\mirc.exe.baknot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.StaffCop.i -> c:\windows\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Staffcop.origin )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exePacked.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\services.exePacked.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.m -> e:\windows\system32\digeste.dllRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\amd64si.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\port135sik.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjuc -> c:\windows\system32\dllyyurl.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjuc -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\f7z9sk3m\i20090119a-ch_megatrader-2k_20090302[1].exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bkrr -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31900 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmrg -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$dataTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmul -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmul -> c:\windows\system32\wininet.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Dld.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.boyt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\removeany.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.e -> c:\windows\system32\uenxr.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.qxd -> c:\windows\system32\vufjdt.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jls -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32163 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bjd -> c:\windows\system32\zpx2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5126 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Gazon.c -> c:\windows\system32\mscmd.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aif -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\klhlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1061 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Seamus.a -> c:\windows\system32\portmap.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3405 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.byo -> c:\windows\system32\pptpr.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2679 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Iespy.byq -> c:\windows\system32\mswapi.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qpe -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.btlm -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.24871 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwqm -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bwuo -> c:\windows\system32\xdqsqi.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.bwuo -> c:\windows\system32\vaszvi.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.bwuo -> c:\windows\system32\wxreed.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.bxab -> d:\documents and settings\sokolov\sokolov.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bxfm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\xsbjibrmtcs.sysTrojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\windows\temp\86.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-789336058-1644491937-839522115-1003\dc89.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\q3y5i18l\ep[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-789336058-1644491937-839522115-1003\dc92.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\xyqiatud\ep[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\windows\system\msile.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-789336058-1644491937-839522115-1003\dc91.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arwb -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\162k1aai\msl[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arwb -> c:\windows\system32\04.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Monderb.goa -> c:\windows\system32\nnnkkbut.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.based.23 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.buuh -> c:\windows\system32\keakggsn.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.buyn -> c:\windows\system32\vtuneecr.dllTrojan.Win32.Monder.buyr -> c:\windows\system32\girmcc.bakTrojan.Win32.Small.bwc -> c:\documents and settings\oleg\oleg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ttk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxksxwklktutyerflt  lrinkojknihcaoak.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.108 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.addp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.akl -> c:\windows\system32\wpv641237862278.cpxPacked.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllRootkit.Win32.Agent.int -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qcsdonlypa.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bozf -> c:\windows\system32\frmwrk32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4094 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bozg -> c:\windows\system32\hdbho.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bozj -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\tsplib.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bozj -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\tsplib.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.e -> c:\windows\system32\uenxr.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajsf -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-109240343.tmpTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gsw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\fidlib.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qpi -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.gbi -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\xyqiatud\ep[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arwb -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\162k1aai\msl[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arwb -> c:\windows\system32\04.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\admin\doctorweb\quarantine\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.vcq -> \nameuserprofile\nameuserprofile.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ldj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\drsch.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.akl -> c:\windows\system32\wpv931237862278.cpxEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jl -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3584 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.bzd -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.BitAccelerator.m -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BitAcc.8 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.Defender2009.f -> c:\documents and settings\а_закопай\application data\pcdefender.exenot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12 )Packed.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Packed.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllRootkit.Win32.Small.ut -> c:\temp\rdl1.tmp ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6317 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Dadobra.cdk -> c:\program files\iskra tv\metric.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.zll -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2120 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aetd -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.nka -> c:\windows\temp\birdie.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qfx -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvvp -> c:\documents and settings\herbalife.hlf\xcm1l3e9f4n7.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvvp -> c:\documents and settings\herbalife\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\89hp4euz\c1234[1].exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvvp -> c:\documents and settings\herbalife.hlf\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\mrejs7ml\c1234[1].exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bxlk -> c:\windows\wnmdss.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bxlk -> c:\windows\wcsntfy.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bxlk -> c:\windows\acls.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.jjv -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\cfmon.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.vhn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxmevdhbfh.sysVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> \java.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adhy -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adhy -> k:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Hamweq.a -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\wins32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32746 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\openoffice.org1.1.4\program\soffice.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\samsung\displaymanager\displaymanager.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\burn4free\burn4free.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\cyberlink\power2go\power2go.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\progra~1\cyberl~1\instan~1\win2k\iburn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\progra~1\hp\digita~1\produc~1\bin\hprblog.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\{5b79cfd1-6845-4158-9d7d-6be89df2c135}\setup.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\openoffice.org1.1.4\program\setup.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\cyberlink\powerstarter\powerstarter.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\synaptics\syntp\media\syntpenh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\product assistant\bin\hprblog.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\documents and settings\naila\4917 ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )Worm.Win32.Small.bf -> c:\program files\cyberlink\instantburn\win2k\iburn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Sys.1 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jld -> c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Broker.n -> c:\winnt\system32\ntos.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.511, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Zeus.1.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.asfv -> c:\windows\stnetlib.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.Z )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bvzk -> c:\windows\system32\yayaxpfv.dll( BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.Gen.5 )Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.cdd -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8e239e69-52df-4a3b-b737-1648f3bb30c6}\rp56\a0012439.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bi -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jm -> c:\windows\services.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ode32jgv\cntp[1].exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.52855 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Zango.ag -> h:\inet\temp`\temp_2 july_2008\setup.exe( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.PWS.Mailspy.96, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.18739 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Zango.ag -> h:\inet\temp`\temp_4 winter_2008\setup.exe( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.PWS.Mailspy.96, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.18739 )Packed.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.coa -> l:\autorun.infTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpgs -> c:\windows\system32\tb.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpsb -> d:\windows\system32\fuck.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2051 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.e -> c:\windows\system32\uenxr.dll( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.albj -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMKV )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> h:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> c:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> d:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> g:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> e:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> f:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bxgv -> c:\documents and settings\admin\admin.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bxyz -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\iloruycfiloruxbehknqt.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4089, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.2404FBDDDD )Trojan.Win32.Agent.byae -> d:\windows\system32\jwam.exe( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.156, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.FdldTk.7ECE1ECB )Trojan.Win32.Agent.byfu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gbivltywngk.sysTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aspx -> c:\windows\system\services.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.DA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Initor.a -> c:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\init.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SVP )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.iee -> c:\windows\system32\mdm.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.ieg -> c:\windows\system32\msmsgs.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\system volume information\_restore{bdd539a3-5d2c-4eee-8870-c16c1a992b38}\rp6\a0000129.scr( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\system volume information\_restore{bdd539a3-5d2c-4eee-8870-c16c1a992b38}\rp6\a0000128.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.aniu -> \privatecontent.exenot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> d:\documents and settings\экспедиция\doctorweb\quarantine\a0002142.  exe( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> d:\documents and settings\экспедиция\doctorweb\quarantine\bitaccele  rator.exe( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.7028, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Packed.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpsw -> c:\windows\system32\msvc.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.small.jmj -> c:\documents and settings\arthur\мои документы\my ebooks\sqlbrowser.exe( BitDefender: BehavesLike:Trojan.FirewallBypass )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jmu -> c:\documents and settings\arthur\мои документы\my ebooks\sqlclnt.exe( BitDefender: BehavesLike:Trojan.FirewallBypass )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.fmm -> c:\windows\system32\msr.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2155 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gtp -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.gvu -> c:\windows\system32\ukptt.dll( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.asbh -> d:\windows\stnetlib.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.Z )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aspx -> c:\windows\system\services.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.DA )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.asqt -> c:\windows\system\services.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.asuc -> d:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\o1t34n6y\msl[1].exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adgp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SYddld.98F5427C )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.bap -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethnefsn.sysBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bn -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jm -> c:\windows\services.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ssy -> c:\windows\system32\oldasmgp.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ssz -> c:\windows\system32\naqgsx.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cdg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-515967899-573735546-1417001333-1004\dc2.rarTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpuu -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.albv -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Packer.Krunchy.B )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.blsl -> c:\documents and settings\olesya\рабочий стол\war3_hv.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Iespy.byt -> c:\windows\system32\mswapi.dll( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.IESpy.B )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qyw -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27318, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1539957 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rfg -> c:\windows.0\system32\ntos.exe( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.D0E31C1C1C )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.asqt -> c:\windows\system\services.exeTrojan.Win32.Monder.bwdr -> c:\windows\system32\tuvtmeul.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.dr -> c:\windows\system32\user32.dll( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit )Trojan.Win32.SpBot.n -> \nup.sysTrojan.Win32.SubSys.c -> c:\windows\system32\baseiujd32.dllVirus.Win32.Neshta.a -> \svchost.com( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Neshta, BitDefender: Win32.Neshta.A )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fko -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.bz -> c:\documents and settings\лялин(а).family-37279933\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\pu9hbb7s\731l3[1].exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1545891 )Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.bz -> c:\windows\temp\4e5b.tmp( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1545891 )Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.bz -> c:\windows\temp\3a83.tmp( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1545891 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bn -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bn -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bn -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bn -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bo -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.akl -> c:\windows\system32\wpv161237862278.cpx( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.h -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycentriainfobar.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.18, BitDefender: Application.Generic.22917 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.h -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.18, BitDefender: Application.Generic.22917 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.OneStep.sv -> c:\program files\seekeen\seekeen.dll( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1323317 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.SpyNoMore.vf -> c:\users\nonexistent\downloads\aviconverter.exenot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.bf -> c:\windows\system32\_scui.cpl( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.1688, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.AKS )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.iln -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ipe -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gnzhgwleiul.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahkj -> c:\windows\system32\lsprdir.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpek -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpuu -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpwz -> c:\windows\system32\ashevtsvc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jld -> c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jls -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32163 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.alhe -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.92, BitDefender: Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users.windows\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rcd -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.F1C23D3D3D )Trojan.Win32.Agent.byzg -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\администратор.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.byzg -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\пользователь.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.gxv -> c:\windows\system32\cmd.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.haa -> c:\windows\services.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> \mwvxpp.exe( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Trojan.Win32.Spamer.o -> c:\windows\system32\servises.dllWorm.Win32.AutoRun.adhi -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fkm -> e:\autorun.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fkm -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fko -> g:\autorun.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.fko -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afgh -> c:\windows\system32\adv.dllBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hwu -> g:\recycler\s-1-6-21-9432276501-9644491937-600003330-4500\autorun.exe( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.84502 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hwu -> c:\windows\system\wmisys.exe( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.84502 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.xks -> c:\gea brazed select2007.2\etsasetuputility.exeBackdoor.Win32.Poison.xks -> c:\gea brazed select2009.1\etsasetuputility.exeBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bn -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bo -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.kn -> c:\windows\services.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3584 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\kndjle.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2002, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjcp -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.320, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Kobcka.Gen.1 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bprw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\mrzlib.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1090 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.llm -> c:\program files\oviont inform\b2w_4\dbversavetodb.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.llm -> c:\program files\oviont inform\b2w\dbversavetodb.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.llm -> c:\program files\oviont inform\b2w_2\dbversavetodb.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.llm -> c:\program files\oviont inform\b2w_3\dbversavetodb.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aee -> c:\windows\nsfde.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1724, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Bancos.AAM )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aee -> c:\windows\рабочий стол\update.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1724, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Bancos.AAM )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rff -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.byzg -> c:\documents and settings\ольга\ольга.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bzbh -> \rdl41.tmp.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bzbh -> f:/log/rdl41.tmp.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.fcf -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1571465 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.gqz -> c:\windows\system32\mmmollzl.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25370 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hdm -> c:\documents and settings\alukom-1\alexxxander.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hdm -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.roy -> c:\documents and settings\ольга\local settings\temp\~tm4.tmp( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33445 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.wlf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ibquje.sysTrojan.Win32.Tdss.wml -> c:\documents and settings\user\user.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adhi -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.admm -> g:\autorun.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.admm -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> f:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bo -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bo -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.akl -> c:\windows\system32\1049l.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jx -> c:\docume~1\e448~1\locals~1\temp\init.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbk -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4lcj4ti5\cntp[1].exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.ajl -> c:\documents and settings\юля\мои документы\contentsaverinstalllitebanner.exe( DrWEB: archive: Adware.AdsTech.3 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.qqn -> c:\documents and settings\lynx\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4dgfi3of\myraz32[1].exe( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P5000FFAFAF )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.qqn -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\s5i78lab\myraz32[1].exe( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P5000FFAFAF )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.631 -> c:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe.bak( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.623 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.pqt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxynmylyax.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1305869 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mql -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\sowwrqu.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aij -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\web folders\uqrwwos.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.btjt -> c:\documents and settings\all users\chnevgxi1.tmp( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32229, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1570479 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.btjt -> c:\documents and settings\all users\chnevgxi.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32229, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1570479 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwoi -> c:\documents and settings\lynx\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ajs1i5yz\exylmmm[1].htm( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SWU )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwoi -> c:\documents and settings\lynx\lynx.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SWU )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwoi -> c:\documents and settings\lynx\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ajs1i5yz\exylmmm[2].htm( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SWU )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwoi -> c:\documents and settings\lynx\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4dgfi3of\exylmmm[1].htm( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SWU )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hde -> c:\documents and settings\projektant03\projektant03.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aosr -> c:\recycler\h-6-1-53-0976546321-090909032-8763-1337\black.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1546333 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.asfy -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\devrgm.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3762 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.rka -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P20708FDFDF )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\doctorweb\quarantine\tffbrj  _0.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5746, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\doctorweb\quarantine\tffbrj  .exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5746, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nis -> c:\documents and settings\lynx\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4dgfi3of\aasuper3[2].htm( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30699 )Trojan.Win32.WebSearch.n -> c:\windows\system32\srhho.dllVirus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bld -> c:\autorun.inf( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1068 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.affe -> j:\documents and settings\яяя\яяя.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afhl -> c:\program files\gendalf\хранитель v для рабочей станции\bksrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hwu -> j:\recycler\s-1-6-21-9432276501-9644491937-600003330-4500\autorun.exe( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.84502 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hwu -> c:\windows\system\wmisys.exe( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.84502 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hwu -> f:\recycler\s-1-6-21-9432276501-9644491937-600003330-4500\autorun.exe( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.84502 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.hwu -> c:\windows\system\wmisys.exe( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.84502 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ayf -> c:\windows\system32\netlibrary.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4698, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.VB.1 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cdb -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cdf -> c:\windows\system\msrsys32.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Agent.ALRI )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.52855 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.bc -> c:\documents and settings\polina\doctorweb\quarantine\mwsbar.dll( DrWEB: Adware.Websearch )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.aje -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxucvybdqxrcgmfoof  ycyrqctavuxvdyvi.sysTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aik -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\eurrvqu.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1086 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aiq -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\phnlib.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1096 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gsz -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\media player\yvqdiqu.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akkh -> c:\windows\hfdrsvc.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akmf -> c:\windows\promofreesoft.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rjw -> h:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bzkz -> c:\windows\system32\snapapi32.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.bzou -> c:\documents and settings\home\home.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.atnb -> f:\key-installer.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3762 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.atnb -> c:\windows\system\1sass.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3762 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.atnb -> c:\windows\system\1sass.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3762 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.kvg -> c:\windows\system32\drvdate.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1053365 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bxks -> c:\windows\system32\ddcrskdb.dllVirus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )

----------


## CyberHelper

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.isb -> \abcTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqqp -> c:\windows\system32\1174699833.dll( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.FPB.60962C57 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqqz -> \aceonline.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1470619 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aiq -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\phnlib.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1096 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2651, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Wsnpoem.LZ )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rfv -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.4102FDFDFD )Trojan.Win32.Agent.byzg -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\администратор.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bzzx -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.306C93A2A2 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.aa -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.384, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.U )Trojan.Win32.Patched.aa -> c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.384, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.U )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.xyo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxubvdevkmmevdnowx  nscjepxufybirilt.sysVirus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.ihu -> c:\windows\scvhost.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Unkbot.110, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1363712 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\temp\ms1238780765.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Proxy.Agent.BBQ )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\portmap.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.18 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.andj -> c:\windows\intel\baiduc.dll( DrWEB: Adware.Cinmus.2199, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Adw.Cinmus.2.52392EAD )Packed.Win32.Krap.b -> c:\windows\fonts\gth64329.ttf( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.7908F018 )Packed.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dllRootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\fmt6cef.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ltg1499.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hoc6319.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaic5ee.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\fma3b3f.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqpi -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.l -> c:\windows\system32\hssklgl.dll( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ajxn -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32163 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.small.akbc -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.ZAW )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayeg -> c:\windows\system32\2ef0d734.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.origin, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.83CB7210 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayeg -> c:\windows\system32\efc0c52cc1.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.origin, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.23E84ADC )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayeg -> c:\windows\system32\ws0gwmz.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.origin, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.BC336D50 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayhk -> c:\windows\system32\bmsg6pdmd4ht.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.origin, BitDefender: Generic.Lmir.5C9E9C39 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayhz -> c:\windows\system32\xr5nphu9.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.origin, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.F8E3FA85 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aymn -> d:\1ogf.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aymn -> c:\1ogf.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aymn -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.blts -> c:\windows\fonts\gth39513.ttf( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.origin, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.F39A1B9A )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bluc -> c:\upw.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uuld -> c:\windows\fonts\gth68327.ttf( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.5D257532 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uull -> c:\windows\fonts\gth62333.ttf( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10866, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.61B0275A )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uuqn -> c:\windows\fonts\gth83327.ttf( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10868, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.E3A2B640 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uuqq -> c:\windows\fonts\gth79331.ttf( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.B500F65C )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uuqw -> c:\windows\fonts\gth80329.ttf( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.origin, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.CD9CFEFE )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uuwe -> c:\windows\fonts\gth75328.ttf( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10868, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.2471E907 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvap -> c:\windows\fonts\comres.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvcv -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvcz -> c:\windows\fonts\gth82326.ttf( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10867, BitDefender: Generic.PWS.Games.3.9ABE9F30 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvda -> c:\windows\fonts\gth85326.ttf( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.A2C61610 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvdb -> c:\windows\fonts\gth86325.ttf( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10867, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.3.61C03500 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aiq -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\phnlib.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1096 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.air -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\vjwjsqu.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1100 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akwi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\services.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akwi -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\svchost.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akwi -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\userinit.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.0132CDCDCD )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rov -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bxib -> c:\windows\winyyy.sys( DrWEB: Trojan.Duan )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bzzx -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.306C93A2A2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bzzx -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.306C93A2A2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bzzx -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.306C93A2A2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hht -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.scp -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.wtl -> c:\recycler\s-6-4-96-100013031-100004330-100009394-1879.com( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.119 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ygr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxrjpnogphckxexycd  iwvynytvsivwfqxu.sys( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Virus.Win32.Alman.b -> \avz.exe( DrWEB: Win32.Alman.1, BitDefender: Win32.Almanahe.D )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afkc -> c:\test\virus\ipsecpooler.exeHEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethgimva.sysnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.am -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.7 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avsh -> c:\windows\system32\nnnophii.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855, BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.Gen.3 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.7416, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\securentm.sys( BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.B )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.isb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\9223e3fe.sysSpamTool.Win32.Small.y -> c:\windows\temp\43.tmp( DrWEB: Trojan.EmailSpy.182 )SpamTool.Win32.Small.y -> c:\windows\temp\40.tmp( DrWEB: Trojan.EmailSpy.182 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.hoo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{8b8336bf-ac8a-4a2d-9f83-8deefcc1a858}\rp104\a0042485.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqpi -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqpi -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqud -> c:\test\virus\ipsecndis.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bquf -> c:\windows\system32\__c00beb88.dat( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.1028D7C7C7 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqus -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqus -> c:\test\virus\crypts.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bquu -> c:\test\virus\wpv411239181465.exe( BitDefender: BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.m -> c:\windows\system32\pxdik.dll( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.lou -> c:\windows\system32\dftp\smss.exe( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.1024DBEBEB )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvdn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemxx.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.afap -> c:\windows\temp\rdl7005.tmp.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.afap -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\c1e34567\pin[1].exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.c -> \blocker.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.19 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.air -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\vjwjsqu.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1100 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ais -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ucxvbqu.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1099 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akzg -> c:\windows\system32\secjhtpn.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fst -> c:\windows\system32\sysgeneral.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rev -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.1251AEAEAE )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bzzk -> \avz00027.dtaTrojan.Win32.Agent.bzzx -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.306C93A2A2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.haa -> c:\windows\services.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.scl -> c:\test\virus\load[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.scl -> c:\test\virus\pdfupd.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.scl -> c:\test\virus\digiwet.dllTrojan.Win32.Inject.scp -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Trojan.Win32.Nomen.b -> c:\documents and settings\user\user.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bwp -> c:\windows\system32\myservice.exe( BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adxr -> c:\windows\system32\regedit32.exe( BitDefender: GenPack:Trojan.Spy.Agent.NZO )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fmo -> c:\driver\files\driver.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.zml -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe( BitDefender: Worm.Generic.45268 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.liq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dllview.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.ape -> c:\windows\temp\bn9.tmp( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4331, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.BR )Packed.Win32.Tdss.c -> c:\windows\system32\winxp.exe( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.15 )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.owu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxjdrhccqa.sys( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7F7F7 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqg -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Kido.o -> c:\windows.0\temp\\7852656.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.4, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.A )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Kido.o -> c:\windows.0\temp\7852656.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.4, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.A )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.afal -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kpabsh6j\pin[1].exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.afal -> c:\windows\temp\rdl77.tmp.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.c -> \blocker.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.19 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.i -> c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\blocker.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.akzg -> c:\windows\system32\secjhtpn.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.scp -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Trojan.Win32.Nomen.b -> c:\documents and settings\алексей\алексей.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Worm.VBS.Autorun.dp -> c:\windows\system32\winjpg.jpgWorm.Win32.AutoRun.adv -> c:\test\virus\ghost.pif( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AAEJ )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adva -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6317, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.AHM )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fmo -> c:\driver\files\driver.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afmk -> c:\windows\system32\msdtc\trace\winlogon.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.ito -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ovfsthluibitusqbuyipjk  vsbetmnynhtkqeoa.sys( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mgp -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll( BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.PWS.Tupai.A )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rnn -> c:\documents and settings\glavbuh\local settings\temp\winvanobove.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.Webmoner.60950 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cafo -> c:\documents and settings\admin\admin.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33390 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.caok -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\пользователь.exe( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33390 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hnc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxmluoiskvsgpumhvv  efihpnmwkvawjbgn.sys( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hpl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxedbspbyqppfgbvsp  pyrbfalkrvkpdkuj.sys( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afmd -> c:\windows\system32\mmmvhwph.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25370 )Backdoor.Win32.NoNeed.a -> c:\documents and settings\nervash.kotopes-12f7da3\local settings\temp\clear.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.3258, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LdPinch.TNI )Email-Worm.Win32.Zhelatin.aiy -> c:\windows\system32\emqsys.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1650, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P1058A78787 )HackTool.Win32.Wzbrute.a -> c:\system volume information\_restore{2b1fb6a7-2c6d-4596-a725-c456a04bb7b9}\rp34\a0044714.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.Bruteforce, BitDefender: Trojan.Hacktool.Wzbrute.A )HackTool.Win32.Wzbrute.a -> c:\system volume information\_restore{2b1fb6a7-2c6d-4596-a725-c456a04bb7b9}\rp34\a0044234.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.Bruteforce, BitDefender: Trojan.Hacktool.Wzbrute.A )HackTool.Win32.Wzbrute.a -> c:\system volume information\_restore{2b1fb6a7-2c6d-4596-a725-c456a04bb7b9}\rp30\a0041813.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.Bruteforce, BitDefender: Trojan.Hacktool.Wzbrute.A )HackTool.Win32.Wzbrute.a -> c:\system volume information\_restore{2b1fb6a7-2c6d-4596-a725-c456a04bb7b9}\rp30\a0042646.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.Bruteforce, BitDefender: Trojan.Hacktool.Wzbrute.A )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\dbzsifyf.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.42199 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.b -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\940247539.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\system volume information\_restore{5fc2f0c3-2be6-4194-97fc-5227f421175a}\rp118\a0036178.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\port135sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\system volume information\_restore{5fc2f0c3-2be6-4194-97fc-5227f421175a}\rp118\a0033094.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.ou -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rkjvlih.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bhis -> c:\windows\temp\bn7.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31292, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.IA )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hoq -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gxvxclwxrtextid  upkvbqttrnkvrndjbpjwqc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25632 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hoy -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\yojik.exeTrojan.Win32.Tdss.ysn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxbutfaompfvkfrmow  qyrptklxejtmoyqj.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.yso -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxiewftcxhrmysjmua  ofuacmbeifqbmsbt.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ysp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxiktklxeyxmemkvrc  ppglrvkrvuwqbufa.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ysq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxjlkqyxeskcyavpyb  vuordxkcodoilmna.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ysr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxoiqaoyalyrqmupob  utehyibljxdjluul.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.yss -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxubqxfbjlqjnsrpuw  niyxpexyuriwqodu.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dqo -> c:\windows\system32\win32osf.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2031, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.SX )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.ch -> c:\windows\temp\dc84.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.huj -> \рабочач папка.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2697, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Agent.NXS )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.iuj -> c:\recycler\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\r00t.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4658, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.78776 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.azbd -> c:\windows\system32\wmmest.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.26262, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1269248 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.azbd -> c:\windows\expmodule.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.26262, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1273546 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hqg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxxjgxirpiexvkssmr  hktuwyripmbnetce.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.adgp -> d:\documents and settings\адам\local settings\temp\kb908129.exe ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SYddld.98F5427C )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afmo -> d:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.34654 )Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.ci -> c:\windows\temp\ce1c.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.hdn -> c:\program files\symantec antivirus\winsec.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.1218, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.73051 )HEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethpddvg.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rlsloupa.A )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> h:\windows\system32\icdvecj.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> d:\windows\system32\zpgmlt.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\naxis.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.grs -> d:\virus\wpv671232424500.cpx ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1388306 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Agent.le -> d:\windows\system32\mmmswpbyl.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.003C5D4C4C )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqus -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33838 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brdb -> d:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P1098672727 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqr -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqx -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqx -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.r -> d:\virus\llhlii.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.lqt -> c:\windows\system32\disdn\smss.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.el -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gru -> c:\documents and settings\обшее\application data\bpfeed.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.877, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1432686 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cbcj -> d:\virus\bn19ff.tmp ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Kobcka.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cbdu -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-84025312.tmpTrojan.Win32.Buzus.anlu -> c:\windows\system32\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6372, BitDefender: Trojan.Exploit.ANQN )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.p -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\администратор.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HV )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.p -> c:\documents and settings\family\family.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HV )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aecr -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.fnj -> d:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.KeyStart.ci -> e:\windows\temp\e7d8.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.31797 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.bgw -> \servises.ex_Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> \recycler\recycler\s-5-3-42-2819952290-8240758988-879315005-3665\jwgkvsq.vmx ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1420632 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tlj -> c:\windows\system32\rlwzqc.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls -> c:\windows\system32\kjhbri.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls -> c:\windows\system32\rbavpsus.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls -> c:\windows\system32\ucakzj.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ivi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcxfyuttwpwpcyybpmd  rmmovxgxwxcnque.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ivj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sfc.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.131 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hca -> c:\windows\system.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27831 )Trojan-DDoS.Win32.Agent.ec -> c:\windows\system32\tjmgtxd.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Kitty, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1548787 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brfb -> c:\windows\system32\appwizz.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqx -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.o -> c:\windows\system32\jqrsrio.dll ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Flystud.ko -> h:\recycled.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4360, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Flystud.ko -> c:\windows\system32\9fdacd\9ad813.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4360, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ryk -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.buto -> c:\genius\iocentre\gcentral.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cbhl -> c:\winnt\system32\svcroot.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Suicide.11 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hpp -> d:\documents and settings\администратор\администратор.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HV )Trojan.Win32.Monderb.apud -> c:\windows\system32\qomgeevv.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.207986A6A6 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzic -> c:\windows\system32\kgwmjtbp.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzrp -> c:\windows\system32\ebrvsiqv.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzrp -> c:\windows\system32\jsoyisea.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzuv -> c:\windows\system32\xxywofvp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.E0B9466666 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.zos -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxuvmriqrtowqnwxid  velstupbepsmvroc.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.444 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afmn -> c:\windows\system32\msdtc\trace\winlogon.exeBackdoor.Win32.Agent.afoj -> c:\documents and settings\igor\local settings\temp\454.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: MemScan:Backdoor.Agent.ZUX )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afop -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$data ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.liq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dllview.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.nf -> c:\windows\services.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> \zpgmlt.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\mkcldj.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls -> c:\windows\system32\rbavpsus.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls -> c:\windows\system32\ucakzj.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls -> c:\windows\system32\kjhbri.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> d:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.cyw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8835905813-0499027651-335990244-6627\winign.exe ( BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Agent.R )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dbs703f.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\khf25a9.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ito -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\ovfsthxonmnreaxwbeyjvn  daswwkraecblovqd.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Rootkit.Win32.Protector.cd -> c:\system volume information\_restore{42db01e4-a9b3-4adb-a5b2-51fe2c0654d9}\rp1\a0000011.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.240, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqiq -> c:\windows\system32\tb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33802 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.kgw -> d:\documents and settings\руслан\application data\bpfeed.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1089 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aim -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winjo62.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gtc -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\cp29jeod\pin[1].exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gtc -> c:\windows\temp\rdl80.tmp.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.sco -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cany -> c:\pgpolm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33841 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hxw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1859\vsofat.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.5, BitDefender: BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hxw -> c:\documents and settings\igor\local settings\temp\406.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.5, BitDefender: BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hxw -> c:\documents and settings\igor\local settings\temp\372.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.5, BitDefender: BehavesLike:Win32.ExplorerHijack )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.avbu -> c:\windows\system32\drwatsonu32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3762 )Trojan.Win32.Monderb.apud -> c:\windows\system32\qomgeevv.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.207986A6A6 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzrp -> c:\windows\system32\ebrvsiqv.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzrp -> c:\windows\system32\jsoyisea.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzuv -> c:\windows\system32\xxywofvp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.E0B9466666 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.bzyp -> c:\windows\system32\bjqcvivw.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.qai -> \virus.7z ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.Tdss.44, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1374386 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.zks -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ovfsthfqonbmlwmirbegnv  xwwbmulnosthrswp.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aebn -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Pakes.ZVQ )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.kr -> c:\windows\services.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.tls -> c:\windows\system32\ucakzj.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.c -> c:\docume~1\admine\locals~1\temp\7zs3.tmp\vnchooks  .dllnot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.TMAagent.ab -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\[email protected]\components  \fftma.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.g -> c:\2.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.6000FFBDBD )Packed.Win32.PolyCrypt.h -> c:\system volume information\_restore{3ef9d291-0873-4f1a-bb1b-76675c3239e6}\rp119\a0117257.exe ( BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aih -> e:\windows2\system32\drivers\tsfg42.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sentinel, BitDefender: Trojan.Srizbi.AX )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jlid6fc.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.itj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qsp0c5e.sysRootkit.Win32.Pakes.pd -> d:\virus\ymewbtajclerho.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hcy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brku -> d:\virus\admin.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1569899 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.AntiVirus360.de -> c:\wx8o0bt1.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.6000FFADAD )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.tgb -> c:\documents and settings\compaq_propriйtaire\application data\unobi.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Exchanger.aum -> c:\windows\system32\6to4svc6464.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajlx -> c:\uxkl0apt.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1561290 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajxm -> c:\gyn.cmd ( DrWEB: a modification of Win32.Sector.5 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.amtz -> d:\virus\1.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.avwe -> c:\i6g6x.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBPU )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awdv -> c:\dbrxubcw.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBRV )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awha -> c:\i.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBRO )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awjg -> c:\u.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.1000220460 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awrr -> c:\xdw.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.1000220460 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awzm -> c:\yh.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBSF )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axgd -> c:\jm3cx96.bat ( DrWEB: a modification of Win32.Sector.5 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axjr -> c:\em8tqm.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTP )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayxd -> c:\qwtb.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayzf -> d:\0xuc.comTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayzf -> c:\0xuc.comTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bkxc -> c:\a1agmur.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBQC )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvyg -> c:\i.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bky -> c:\windows\system32\imod9.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mrt -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.dlt -> e:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\pinch3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.1197, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.TIK )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.ambw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\proto.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.fpn -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3405 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.scn -> d:\virus\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.5 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.sdf -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwkj -> c:\luk1ylq.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBSV )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bwkj -> c:\xsia.bat ( DrWEB: a modification of Win32.Sector.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.carb -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HY )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.iak -> d:\virus\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ibc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxrgfxyjklyliisuwh  oysppxrlxodkakve.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.avbu -> c:\windows\system32\drwatsonu32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3762 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.dt -> c:\windows\system32\dmserver.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dmservinf.A )Trojan.Win32.Patched.eh -> c:\windows\system32\sens.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.881, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.BD )Trojan.Win32.Qhost.lhv -> c:\windows\system32\utsync.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2667, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan.Win32.Srizbi.hk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sttrutnl.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sentinel.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1222859 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.yjs -> c:\recycler\s-0-2-83-100012980-100030368-100015832-2337.com ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.112, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.EF )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.yjs -> d:\recycler\s-0-2-83-100012980-100030368-100015832-2337.com ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.112, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.EF )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\archivos de programa\messenger\msmsgs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\x2tpc.cmd ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\soundman.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> d:\pdf\vir\srcmon.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aayn -> c:\jeorels.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.6000FFADAD )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fcb -> c:\qxty9be.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBPI )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.qog -> c:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\rox.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.ABB )Worm.Win32.Socks.kr -> c:\windows\wkssvr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Unkbot.1, BitDefender: Trojan.Injector.BD )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.PassView.155 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exenot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemoteTaskManager.a -> c:\_temp_\w3\carant\rtmservice.exenot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.c -> c:\docume~1\admine\locals~1\temp\7zs3.tmp\vnchooks  .dllnot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.TMAagent.y -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dllPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brob -> c:\_temp_\w3\carant\ashevtsvc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vpot -> c:\windows\system32\reader_s.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HP )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Hmir.dnx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ch5zfdgd47.sys ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Farfli.AB )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Hmir.dny -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\yqgmeet.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1674, BitDefender: Backdoor.Farfli.AB )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.amvx -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pnh -> c:\windows\system32\wsnpoema.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.carb -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HY )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cbsz -> c:\_temp_\w3\carant\setupapi.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.306C93A2A2 )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Worm.Win32.Agent.vl -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\juzz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.30121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1446476 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.PassView.155 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.PassView.155 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$data ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exeBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exePacked.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Small.aaw -> c:\windows\fd.dllRootkit.Win32.Small.aaw -> c:\windows\fd.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brpl -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\acufutls.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.efc -> c:\documents and settings\olga\application data\pcdefender.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.cht -> c:\documents and settings\rwc\рабочий стол\3612a53c9faf8238\3612a53c9faf8238Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.cht -> c:\documents and settings\alex\рабочий стол\e8c5eadd18a1ff70\e8c5eadd18a1ff70Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.lop -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\ogard.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.686, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.3000FFCBCB )Trojan-Spy.Win32.VB.blt -> c:\system\g-923-321232-3232-32211-23\memory.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.24734, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.40748BCBCB )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.shr -> c:\windows\system32\wsnpoema.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.shv -> c:\windows\system32\oembios.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.fjy -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afmd -> c:\windows\system32\mmmavyvv.dllBackdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.PassView.155 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exeBackdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$dataEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.all -> c:\windows\system32\00setup.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )IM-Worm.Win32.WOW.a -> c:\windows\system32\w2905141.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahkj -> \lsprdir.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.cab -> c:\windows\system32\jstdrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2689, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.cbp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\s24trans.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2791, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ieh -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcbpcbfxmbphqywbrsh  yxiwulnkbymwvin.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.exs -> c:\windows\system32\explore.exeTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aagb -> c:\recycler\s-4-5-19-100020814-100016337-100019808-1131.comVirus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bf -> e:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jw -> e:\windows\services.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )HEUR:Trojan-Downloader.Script.Generic -> d:\virus\index.phpnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avvi -> c:\windows\system32\gebstutu.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.E0B9466666 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avvj -> c:\windows\system32\jrqksz.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avvj -> c:\windows\system32\neybzl.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avvk -> c:\windows\system32\vercvcjr.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avvk -> c:\windows\system32\rvumdjhc.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.iv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\senekavpplkevn.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.57, BitDefender: Rootkit.TDss.K )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brpo -> c:\windows\system32\gxvxcatscnxurvosijehqvwigoivjd  htwjfsi.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brpo -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gxvxcatscnxurvo  sijehqvwigoivjdhtwjfsi.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.apn -> c:\users\влад\appdata\roaming\drivers\wfsintwq.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Bagle.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.joo -> c:\windows\system32\qrwtcp.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Hexzone.xn -> d:\virus\svchost_3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30425 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.btx -> d:\virus\svchost_1.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1567143 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.RL )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.smt -> d:\virus\svchost_4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.5 )Trojan.Win32.Monderb.aolf -> c:\windows\system32\rqrkcrqp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1465, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.207986A6A6 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bxh -> c:\windows\system32\senekaiextepba.bak ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.127 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bxh -> c:\windows\system32\senekaiextepba.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.127 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aahq -> d:\virus\s-0-4-50-100009884-100027195-100015583-4365.comVirus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.iln -> c:\winnt\system\smsc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.3, BitDefender: Packer.Krunchy.B )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.loh -> c:\winnt\system32\drivers\regview.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.ne -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.nu -> c:\windows\system32\driversk.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.nu -> c:\windows\system32\appenda.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avvj -> c:\windows\system32\gbctuiox.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.avvj -> c:\windows\system32\dplnxx.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.c -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\1012341539.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4220 )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22 -> c:\windows\system32\r_server.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exePacked.Win32.Koblu.b -> c:\windows\system32\tdctxte.exePacked.Win32.Koblu.b -> c:\windows\system32\sopidkc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.begj -> c:\windows\system32\afisicx.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1411808 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.begl -> c:\windows\system32\wsldoekd.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1554721 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brkn -> \setup.exe ( BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.TDss.FE )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Helminthos.lr -> c:\windows\system32\udxfytw.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqg -> c:\system volume information\_restore{a689b8e8-c51c-48e0-a1dc-f59bfdc465dd}\rp480\a0028248.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.crm -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.crm -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.muk -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qmb -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.92D12E2E2E )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ifp -> c:\documents and settings\ссс\ссс.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.pf -> c:\windows\system32\roytctm.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.pg -> c:\windows\system32\tdydowkc.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.uw -> c:\windows\system32\noytcyr.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1457200 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.avhh -> c:\winnt\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BotSiggen.37 )Trojan.Win32.Monderd.gen -> c:\windows\system32\mljasjap.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1466, BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.Gen.4 )Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.aqc -> c:\program files\opera ac\chief.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.MulDrop.16006, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LdPinch.TNV )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fpt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\sndrv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JJRI )

----------


## CyberHelper

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brxy -> c:\documents and settings\x1\x1.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.crq -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllTrojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Small.aj -> c:\windows\temp\1.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.EmailSpy.167, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1348503 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.snc -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exeVirus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\old5dc.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aekd -> e:\autorun.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aekd -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aekd -> f:\autorun.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.lop -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regview.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.aes -> c:\windows\services.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.am -> d:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.7 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.irp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nipf654.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.irp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mheff1d.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.g -> c:\windows\system32\kbwhdxq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mur -> c:\distrib\geosoft\mapinfo\mapinfo (с компа сансаныча)\data\disco21\saappwiz.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ccnz -> \setup_u.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35128 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ccpo -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0kaztsap\test[2].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4751 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.igx -> c:\windows\system32\svcnost.exeVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> h:\boot.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> j:\dwreh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> h:\joltxj.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.ab -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mikmln.sys ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.12, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OI )Virus.Win32.Sality.k -> c:\windows\system32\olemdb32.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Sector.16609, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.E )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.34649.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.36202.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.39486.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.34679.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.33928.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.34229.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.36192.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ej -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.39506.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.9, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.erh -> c:\config\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\confdriver.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5370, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hamweq.B )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.vcz -> h:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.LT )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afts -> c:\windows\services.exeBackdoor.Win32.SdBot.lop -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regview.exeBackdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temp\haha.exe ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.D4772B04 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\windows\system32\schost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.0030112121 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temp\lc.exe ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.D4772B04 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\windows\system32\scha.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.0030112121 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\windows\system32\lskkt.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BHO.ggg -> c:\program files\common files\pushware\cpush.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Sogou.595, BitDefender: Adware.Sogou.Gen )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.dwi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qqdycewv.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Bucket.2, BitDefender: Rootkit.4622 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.jag -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\swihdyiom.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.brpc -> c:\windows\system32\wpv251239875029.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Hexzone.fm -> c:\documents and settings\чесноков\рабочий стол\flowmediadecoder_58.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1565698 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.tp -> c:\windows\temp\rdl2.tmp.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.tp -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\iqb3kxwc\pin[1].exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.spx -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.9 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.iki -> c:\system volume information\_restore{7fc19adf-be82-4944-9594-2707f7605d6c}\rp180\a0101064.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit.106, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.167305 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ikj -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.audit3.000\doctorweb\quaran  tine\a0101057.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.origin )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ikj -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.audit3.000\doctorweb\quaran  tine\office.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.origin )Trojan.Win32.VB.nwp -> c:\windows\system32\ga2.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\windows\system32\scha.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.0030112121 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\windows\system32\lskkt.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\vfhscgz.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\bxthmf.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Reklosoft.p -> c:\documents and settings\smile\local settings\temp\iokinjm.dllPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.arw -> c:\documents and settings\uryevich\application data\drivers\wfsintwq.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Bagle.Gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aig -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\cqjlib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1072 )Trojan.Win32.Agentb.f -> c:\windows\ktvufgd.fuwTrojan.Win32.Agent2.ilp -> c:\progra~1\thunmail\testabd.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.11359 )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.cur -> c:\windows\system32\lssas.exe ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SP!.06DC9B2F )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.cur -> c:\windows\cursors\qqsafe.exeTrojan.Win32.Patched.di -> c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Ws232Patcher.4 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aawj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxebyvtyektqrultfb  vdtirxmhcodeejxo.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aawk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxfoliqoqxwnkoewme  mtalckltubjmpslp.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.129 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.aawp -> c:\system volume information\_restore{a0b93c7a-b556-4032-9f15-9baa7e7f9cc1}\rp4\a0008681.com ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.119 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.aawp -> c:\system volume information\_restore{a0b93c7a-b556-4032-9f15-9baa7e7f9cc1}\rp4\a0008655.com ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.119 )Trojan.Win32.VB.nwd -> c:\windows\system32\dpcxool64.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25770 )Trojan.Win32.VB.nwd -> c:\windows\temp\vbnxcvdfhd48.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.35111, BitDefender: Trojan.Refpron.S )Trojan.Win32.VB.nwe -> c:\windows\system32\dncyool64.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2215 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\documents and settings\светлана\runmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\3361\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\temp\rtv_winupd.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\program files\thunmail\testabd.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fov -> c:\windows\system32\wsjkh.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.512DD2C3C3 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.VanBot.pb -> c:\windows\win.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.637, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.1021DE9E9E )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.k -> c:\program files\rupass\rupass.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BitAcc.10, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.323572 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ddr -> g:\nadfolder\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.dds -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8140268722-5590585253-653405259-0982\wingn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.jau -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\ovfsthxpkkyxmll.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.FM )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.jay -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\szkg.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vdjm -> c:\windows\system32\sxmg4.rar ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Fakealert.3765, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Nucals.AC )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.azop -> c:\eyt.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.azop -> e:\eyt.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.azop -> d:\eyt.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.azop -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.ihn -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds1.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.e -> \tss.exeTrojan.Win32.Pakes.njq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\sndrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Packer.RLPack.D )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \spbtv_key.exeVirus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afts -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35773 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afxi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatformm.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.origin, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Rootkit.Agent.NGB )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.isd -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\windows\system32\scha.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.35757, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.0030112121 )Backdoor.Win32.VB.inm -> c:\windows\system32\lskkt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2224 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bh -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bp -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.nu -> c:\windows\system32\acelpdeca.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\winthumb.exenot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.NetCat.jd -> c:\documents and settings\kolya\рабочий стол\материал с курса бт03\hack\netcat\nc.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.Netcat )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\netsik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.knr -> c:\windows\system32\trinf32.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.akxp -> c:\windows\system\svhost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.2, BitDefender: Packer.Krunchy.B )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.anjy -> c:\windows\java\classes\c1ipsrv.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Drob.bz -> c:\windows\system32\yixarl.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Drob.bz -> \2009-04-27\bcqr00005.dtaTrojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.ibn -> c:\windows\system32\93044371613.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wow.1306, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBWS )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mqv -> c:\windows\system32\dexas32.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Small.hz -> d:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Small.hz -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Blocker.ae -> c:\documents and settings\максим\local settings\temp\don2.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.55 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Blocker.ae -> c:\documents and settings\максим\local settings\temp\don3.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.55 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ipa -> c:\windows\system32\wpv771240664193.exeTrojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\diana\doctorweb\quarantine\a0160966.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.6656, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.njl -> c:\documents and settings\максим\sxs32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Packer.Krunchy.A )Trojan.Win32.VB.nwt -> c:\windows\temp\sgseerhdfg48.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.35111 )Virus.Win32.Virut.av -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.30, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.8.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.afbo -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ezt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fhw -> c:\documents and settings\максим\м.rar ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\16.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\84.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp11\a0000760.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp14\a0001071.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp14\a0001073.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\21.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\51.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp15\a0001117.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp16\a0001178.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system\smsc.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\01.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\53.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp14\a0001072.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\10.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\55.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\67.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp11\a0000762.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\30.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\65.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\70.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\82.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp13\a0000963.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\07.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\08.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\11.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\48.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\windows\system32\74.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp10\a0000708.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fla -> c:\system volume information\_restore{65d060be-532e-469c-9c36-f9aca5fe214d}\rp13\a0000985.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4752, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMMK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fra -> d:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afxg -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeBackdoor.Win32.Agent.afxi -> d:\1с_base_2009\cool_gamesetup.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.origin, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Rootkit.Agent.NGB )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afxi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatformm.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.origin, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Rootkit.Agent.NGB )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32\vcrt80.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.zlm -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$data ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.liq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dllview.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4774, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACQS )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.np -> c:\windows\system32\l_intlm.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Nite.18 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.hmw -> c:\windows\java\classes\ccwinlogins.exe ( BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Rootkit.Agent.NGB )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.jbr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ovfsthxgksrtlwx.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjnr -> c:\windows\java\classes\classes.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1544803 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jqe -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.100481A000 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.xqv -> c:\windows\sysvmwin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Runex.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.EA )Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.lnd -> c:\docume~1\65ce~1\locals~1\temp\file.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.4711, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.575732 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> f:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fel -> d:\autorun.exe ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SYddld.94B5434E )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.frq -> c:\program files\common files\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.origin, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SYddld.D2CA7FAE )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )

----------


## CyberHelper

Packed.Win32.Koblu.b -> c:\ainfected\c\documents and settings\администратор.a6961b7626dd4ef\doctorweb\q  uarantine\vrt3a.tmp ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.33859, BitDefender: Trojan.Refpron.S )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.irp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ehaf86c.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2881, BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.irp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lki270e.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2881, BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )SuspiciousPacker.Multi.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\ipcmd.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.9404010000 )SuspiciousPacker.Multi.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\sysdiag.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P0028496969 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.bhi -> c:\windows\system32\wpv331230374798.cpx ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.26718, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1266132 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.anty -> c:\documents and settings\cudo romantio\cudo romantio.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.anty -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.cci -> c:\windows\system32\ipfwrd.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.ccp -> c:\windows\system32\ipfwrd.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan.Win32.BHO.rlc -> c:\documents and settings\eugenijus\application data\bpfeed.dllTrojan.Win32.Delf.fjk -> d:\windows\system32\imes.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.afjf -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Ozdok.F )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.zks -> c:\winxp\system32\drivers\ovfsthjiapepjiuovpdsxsbn  xmamwfvvhvenik.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115 )Trojan.Win32.VB.npm -> c:\ainfected\c\documents and settings\администратор.a6961b7626dd4ef\doctorweb\q  uarantine\kuku.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.35111, BitDefender: Trojan.Refpron.S )Trojan.Win32.VB.npm -> c:\ainfected\c\winxp\system32\dpcxool64.sysTrojan.Win32.VB.npm -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.a6961b7626dd4ef\doctorweb\q  uarantine\kuku.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.35111, BitDefender: Trojan.Refpron.S )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\ainfected\c\ainfected\c\winxp\system32\drivers\  ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\winxp\system32\dllcache\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Virut.q -> \hh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.5, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.9 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> d:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )

----------


## CyberHelper

Packed.Win32.Koblu.b -> c:\ainfected\c\documents and settings\администратор.a6961b7626dd4ef\doctorweb\q  uarantine\vrt3a.tmp ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.33859, BitDefender: Trojan.Refpron.S )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.cnb -> c:\windows\system32\winctrl322.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.225, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Kobcka.Gen.1 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jnu -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.35134, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Small.ABGI )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aztf -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.blyx -> h:\windows\system32\__c001e42d.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.29357, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.1028D7C7C7 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.awjc -> c:\windows\system\1sass.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4433 )Trojan.Win32.SubSys.dm -> c:\windows\system32\basejde32.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AGKK )Trojan.Win32.VB.npm -> c:\ainfected\c\documents and settings\администратор.a6961b7626dd4ef\doctorweb\q  uarantine\kuku.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.35111, BitDefender: Trojan.Refpron.S )Trojan.Win32.VB.npm -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.a6961b7626dd4ef\doctorweb\q  uarantine\kuku.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.35111, BitDefender: Trojan.Refpron.S )Trojan.Win32.VB.npm -> c:\ainfected\c\winxp\system32\dpcxool64.sysType_Script -> \svc.vbsVirus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\ainfected\c\ainfected\c\winxp\system32\drivers\  ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\winxp\system32\dllcache\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afzn -> c:\windows\system32\start\svchost.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Bagle.de -> c:\distr_офис\mailermakova2008-06-05\the bat!\mail\elenaabb\attach\price_new.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLM.Beagle.35146, BitDefender: [email protected] )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.de -> c:\distr_офис\пк ермакова\mail\elenaabb\attach\price_new.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLM.Beagle.35146, BitDefender: [email protected] )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.gt -> c:\program files\the bat!\mail\[email protected]\attach\price04-jun-2007.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLM.Beagle, BitDefender: Win32.Bagle.1497 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.asv -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.NetSky.aa -> c:\program files\the bat!\mail\[email protected]\attach\00000001.msgIRC-Worm.Win32.AutoIt.a -> c:\program files\*.* ( BitDefender: Trojan.IRCBot.ABZ )IRC-Worm.Win32.AutoIt.a -> c:\windows\system32\«~.~» ( BitDefender: Trojan.IRCBot.ABZ )IRC-Worm.Win32.AutoIt.a -> c:\windows\**.* ( BitDefender: Trojan.IRCBot.ABZ )IRC-Worm.Win32.AutoIt.a -> c:\windows\system32\ntdetect.com ( BitDefender: Trojan.IRCBot.ABZ )IRC-Worm.Win32.AutoIt.a -> c:\msconfig.pif ( BitDefender: Trojan.IRCBot.ABZ )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\install\os\установка ключа\установка ключа\keyfinder.exe ( BitDefender: Application.Findkeyxp.H )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.g -> c:\distr_офис\ftp\gipnet\key\keyfinder.exe ( BitDefender: Application.Findkeyxp.P )Packed.Win32.Krap.g -> c:\windows\system32\afmain1.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10297, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.402AD58787 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.cnb -> c:\windows\system32\winctrl322.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.225, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Kobcka.Gen.1 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aqym -> c:\windows\system32\haozs0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10172, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.AAKS )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.kkq -> c:\windows\system32\vmmreg32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.172, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.832246 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ceea -> c:\windows\system32\gdi16.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.ivz -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.awaw -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kv6jibs5\x[1].x ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.awjc -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kv6jibs5\x[2].x ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4433 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.awjc -> c:\windows\system\1sass.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4433 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.axcq -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.5, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.63033 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.axfc -> c:\distr_офис\пк_жарова\рабочий стол\документы по клиентам\подробности.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4182 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482 )Trojan.Win32.VB.oec -> c:\windows\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.2014EBCFCF )Worm.Win32.Feebs.mz -> c:\windows\system32\msaw32.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Graz.based, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.OOX )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\hp.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\mfvc.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\y.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\documents and settings\user\рабочий стол\msdos.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\juhbf.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\sfvhsif.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\fwhjhhj.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\mnst.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )Worm.Win32.Feebs.na -> c:\windows\system32\msdd.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2279, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.TNW )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.hr -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.10748B9E5F )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\driver\files\dt.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\driver\files\dt.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows.0\felix.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.52855 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.aea -> c:\windows\system32\gxvxcvdoudlarvwmuvnmxsjiqvrelr  joqvhus.dllTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.aea -> c:\windows\system32\gxvxcdhkkbpmyvqhrndljlvyvybwlk  tbxkyqo.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.buqz -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.20E41B0ECF )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jpw -> c:\documents and settings\влада\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Alupko.30, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BZ )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jpw -> c:\documents and settings\влада\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Alupko.30, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BZ )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jpw -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Alupko.30, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BZ )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jpw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Alupko.30, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BZ )Trojan.Win32.Agent.celg -> c:\windows\system32\ipv6monl.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1632098 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.avbq -> c:\driver\files\drago.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6554, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.60E01F3434 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cdzc -> c:\windows\system32\urqoiaaa.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.E0B9466666 )Trojan.Win32.Small.aarn -> c:\windows\dlfpt.rdvTrojan.Win32.Tdss.abxw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcqhxmgkhwcmeljjvua  belmmnelidgrewf.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.3 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.abxw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcvoawylyaepqrucfnx  oxppyeblmdqdlmf.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.3 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fss -> c:\program files\common files\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.10748B9E5F )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.rhv -> c:\system\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\system.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.4065, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACMF )Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.bh -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-839522115-1547161642-682003330-1003\dc43.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855 )Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.bh -> c:\windows\system32\xp-01b969e2.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855 )Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.bh -> c:\windows\system32\xp-03ff4b63.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855 )Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.bh -> c:\windows\system32\xp-a7252051.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.IRC.Flood.bj -> c:\windows\system32\zlip1.cpl ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Ircflood.B )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> g:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbf -> e:\windows\system32\13.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Rootkit.17518 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cbf -> e:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\a5jyw2r2\adp[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Dropped:Rootkit.17518 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.mcs -> c:\system volume information\_restore{a7feff80-7185-4af1-86ab-e065d70551c9}\rp15\a0029343.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.syv -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3434, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.syv -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3434, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.syv -> c:\windows\system32\amvo0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3434, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.syv -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3434, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.syv -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3434, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.atl -> c:\windows\system32\gjgsys.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.451, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1567936 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.p -> e:\documents and settings\localservice\.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HY )Trojan.Win32.SubSys.dl -> c:\windows\system32\basejmgd32.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AGKK )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.IRC.Flood.bj -> c:\windows\system32\zlip1.cpl ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Ircflood.B )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gscz -> c:\windows\system32\svcollkk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pigeon.9671, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.Z )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.auf -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4434 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exenot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.dh -> c:\programmi\myglobalsearch\bar\1.bin\mgsbar.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.16536 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.pj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\5c69e5.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.6033CCACAC )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.aea -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gxvxcsyotfompac  lyokxlxltytfismxcovnqa.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.153 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Suurch.pa -> c:\docume~1\admini~1\impost~1\temp\197191652.exe ( BitDefender: BehavesLike:Trojan.RegistryDisabler )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.NSIS.ae -> \keygen.vit.registry.fix.9.5.exe_Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.jji -> o:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\blue.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4658, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.81377 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.jji -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\blue.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4658, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.81377 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Zbot.c -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.13277 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.tam -> \avz00001.dtaTrojan.Win32.Tdss.abxw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcjeyonlsbowmvpwmiy  loxucpafdfjmtdm.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.3 )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> i:\ndis.zip ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.oa -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.afng -> c:\windows\mssrvc\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.10748B9E5F )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jeq -> c:\windows\system32\12520850k.exeBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bt -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bw -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.aps -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> \wwcipgks.v ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.uip -> c:\windows\system32\ejgfyy.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.e -> c:\downloads\скрипты для скачивания\скрипты для скачивания\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.rar ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.BitAcc, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.242669 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.dh -> c:\programmi\myglobalsearch\bar\1.bin\mgsbar.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.16536 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Boltolog.bsw -> c:\windows\system32\mfciaxtp.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.cht -> i:\documents and settings\alex\application data\adobeum\a346d81075266088\a346d81075266088 ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31200 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Suurch.pa -> c:\docume~1\admini~1\impost~1\temp\197191652.exe ( BitDefender: BehavesLike:Trojan.RegistryDisabler )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aofl -> \vkphoto.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31445 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Zbot.c -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.13277 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.yaa -> \avz_3440_1.tmp ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.788235 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.yaa -> \panda\papka\papka.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.788235 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.izz -> i:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxtmtndyoygtexrmls  fncpapppactdcnty.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207C83B3B3 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.ceha -> c:\windows\system32\rqrjhasj.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.E0B9466666 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.ac -> c:\documents and settings\root\root.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TAA )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.oa -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Poison.abib -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYP )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.by -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.Agent.b -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\utilcd\oddtools\sniffpass.exe ( BitDefender: Application.Sniffer.Agent.B )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.OneStep.edj -> c:\windows\installer\3c877c.msiRootkit.Win32.Agent.khm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\cbeshhksytrpxa.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.efu -> c:\docume~1\user\applic~1\aldea\aldea.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.19 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axjr -> d:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTP )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axjr -> d:\em8tqm.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTP )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axjr -> c:\em8tqm.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTP )Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.acgu -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.sxy -> c:\windows\system32\oembios.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.aqfj -> c:\settings\arm64.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Proxy.Xorpix.CF )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.amjg -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\juzz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.30121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1446476 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.rec -> d:\windows\system32\nmdfgds0.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTP )Trojan.Win32.Inject.scp -> c:\documents and settings\izma\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ghijkl4n\load[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SYI )Trojan.Win32.Inject.scp -> c:\documents and settings\izma\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\sh27wxyz\load[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SYI )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.accu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxclhrqhosnkvrtcoowb  ardhbaqbdqgfbdo.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207C83B3B3 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.afqw -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jcx -> c:\windows\system32\1041w.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.CP )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.as -> c:\docume~1\0210~1.ath\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.  dllnot-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.617 -> c:\windows\system32\dhcp\system\radx.exe ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.617 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.e -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\916653139.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4275, BitDefender: BehavesLike:Trojan.RegistryDisabler )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\egfvyu.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\windows\system32\xp-9ed95ea3.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.pgs -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1215, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.blo -> c:\documents and settings\евгений.athlon\local settings\temp\qip.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.1417, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LdPinch.TOZ )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ex -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ria -> c:\windows\system32\oembios.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.tdz -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.31629D9D9D )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vdr -> c:\documents and settings\default_name\dfghexjxs.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.afqw -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.lxz -> e:\autorun.inf

----------


## CyberHelper

Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows.0\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.8086, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.jcb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\d15ee52f.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2888, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.5003FC9C9C )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Smser.q -> \foto334.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31442 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.alzn -> \fnd1.nfi ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.LdPinch.AO )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.acen -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcyimjbrqpxuijxvmkv  rnmqwuypjboaqpk.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207C83B3B3 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\sj652\hpupdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.ae -> \signparam_.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OX )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hcr39d8.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\fap205e.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qlge55e.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rmh3e98.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\oje729f.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gbqa9ee.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bqle9bd.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ids1f85.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\toje700.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jet7cfe.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lgbc9c0.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nid3db2.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.brr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jeo7d19.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.p -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycentriainfobar.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.23, BitDefender: Application.Generic.27907 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.p -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.23, BitDefender: Application.Generic.27907 )Packed.Win32.Koblu.b -> c:\windows\system32\wtukd32.exePacked.Win32.Koblu.b -> c:\windows\system32\tpszxyd.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.PSQ )Packed.Win32.PolyCrypt.d -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.166, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.Crypter.C )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kja -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bpggnvcyurl.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2632 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.pq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcpbneoawwqeecxiwew  bpfuxxtkossiuwq.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqyo -> c:\windows\system32\autorun.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1585711 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jsf -> c:\windows\services.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMPS )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Wlord.th -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.A122DDDDDD )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.mih -> c:\program files\thunmail\testabd.exeTrojan.Win32.Small.bxz -> c:\windows\beukbo.dys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.36194, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMTB )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.acdc -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gxvxcprcgxubofw  ynrrsnvxvshhfblcxptlil.dllWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ftn -> c:\windows\mssrvc\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6667, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.4.037E1984 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.owj -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.DialupPass )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.rw -> \keylogger\winlogon.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.rw -> \keylogger\mishasoft.dllTrojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aai -> c:\windows\system32\reset5c.dllWorm.Win32.Fujack.aa -> c:\films\games.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AKOZ )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Poison.qub -> c:\windows\system32:winsock.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.ZCR )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.qub -> c:\windows\system32:winsock.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.ZCR )Backdoor.Win32.Small.hzk -> c:\windows\cliqsrv.exe.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.uxi -> c:\windows\system32\mmjgfg.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.6039C6E6E6 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.pg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcmlkvnlijwpkhbgrqp  txjsnaernhrhovr.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.444, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207C83B3B3 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bxga -> c:\windows\system32\ifzai.exe ( BitDefender: BehavesLike:Trojan.Downloader )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cfuv -> c:\windows\system32\ylsikvxf.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.4019E6C6C6 )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Sality.s -> c:\windows\system32\wmdrtc32.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: [email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bav -> c:\documents and settings\admin\s87ekhv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4434 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.am -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.7, BitDefender: Application.Generic.47420 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.BestSeller.fl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\zfmsys.sysRootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows.1\system32\drivers\acpi32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kif -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcmhfwlrnmqsaoylykq  mupkrdqgixagjba.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Smser.z -> \foto332.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31442 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awru -> c:\windows\system32\urretnd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTT )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awru -> c:\d1vmq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTT )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awru -> d:\d1vmq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTT )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awrv -> c:\windows\system32\optyhww0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10708, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTT )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mxr -> c:\windows.1\system32\riodrv.exeTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.ak -> d:\program files\lingobit localizer\localizer.comTrojan.Win32.Small.aarn -> c:\windows\qmhly.kyj ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.36189 )Trojan.Win32.Small.aatm -> c:\windows\system32\..\ynknk.fxm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2250 )Trojan.Win32.Small.aatm -> c:\windows\ynknk.fxm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2250 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jkm -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jwx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxinwgxbqa.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.401CE3D3D3 )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.bwu -> c:\docume~1\daslord\locals~1\temp\bvbx.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bcn -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73, BitDefender: Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kpk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcpxcujcjapyjerxgps  fiweklhckhoehri.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bxdk -> c:\windows\system32\msvc.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ejx -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\98324526\98324526.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.anty -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8lmbop2r\explorer[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1757627 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> c:\windows\system32\..\swbqfxm.ttiTrojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bcu -> c:\windows\system32\acup.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rootkit.GGG )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.avbq -> c:\driver\files\drago.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6554, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.60E01F3434 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.fjk -> c:\windows\system32\imes.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1757984 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1757984 )Trojan.Win32.Small.aarn -> d:\windows\system32\..\pxsauw.djnTrojan.Win32.Small.bxh -> c:\windows\system32\senekamgekaeoa.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.127, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.FJ )Trojan.Win32.Small.bxz -> c:\docume~1\klyush~1.app\locals~1\temp\..\cgp.cdv ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.36194, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMTB )Trojan.Win32.Small.bxz -> d:\windows\grrf.ymu ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMTB )Trojan.Win32.Small.bxz -> c:\windows\system32\..\wdhouja.vrr ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.36204 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.acdc -> c:\windows\system32\gxvxcvlxkiawreculenlcvcuhwauhr  dljpqtp.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.155 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.oxu -> c:\windows\ylgs.exeBackdoor.Win32.SdBot.luy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4826, BitDefender: Backdoor.SdBot.DGBB )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bw -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TAM )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.bwx -> c:\1rdipl.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.am -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.7, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.53859 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\amd64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\system volume information\_restore{52575467-eb72-4d9e-b751-12c33dcdfb2f}\rp27\a0008796.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kpw -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcjwxnssinvpetyapuy  mbpxuivbpxcvrbf.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ejx -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\96496246\96496246.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.jlr -> c:\windows\system32\..\mgcsl.yho ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.36351, BitDefender: Trojan.Daonol.D )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aysl -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0pe3gti7\pin[1].exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1776804 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aysl -> c:\windows\temp\rdl61.tmp.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1776804 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.gs -> \sfcfiles.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1339854 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.ac -> c:\documents and settings\foreman\foreman.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TAA )Trojan.Win32.Small.aarn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\..\kkoh.oqrTrojan.Win32.Tdss.acdc -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gxvxctivcvnnkdb  xtxkrvutepmbaxiqoerflv.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.155 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fvv -> c:\windows\system32\48.scrWorm.Win32.AutoRun.fvv -> c:\windows\system32\65.scrWorm.Win32.AutoRun.fvv -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.fvv -> e:\strongkey-rc1.3-build-208.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.cf -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dllBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.cf -> digiwet.dllEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bcv -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4434 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolabc.gdc -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.MyBot.20, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.LDPinch.A )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemoteTaskManager.a -> c:\windows\system32\rtmservice.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.kqo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\port135sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bbxr -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bbxr -> c:\j.cmdTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bbyd -> c:\windows\system32\afmain0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmax -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds2.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent2.jjs -> \!!!virus!!!\1037a.exe1 ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.jmk -> c:\windows\system32\shelldoc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.9769, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1496210 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.azbz -> c:\windows\temp\rdl3a.tmp.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.azbz -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\gglnyukl\pin[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.aaek -> d:\program files\popup\popuphook.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> d:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.ar -> c:\documents and settings\user\user.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\documents and settings\bezart\reader_s.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\services.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\program files\procexp.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.hmt -> c:\windows\lsass.exeBackdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.hmt -> c:\documents and settings\vanja\local settings\temp\teste1_p.exeBackdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.cc -> c:\windows.0\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Zbot.TW )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.PWDump.k -> \wis1efaf4929a3b48c39349234b146fda46_5_0_4.msi ( BitDefender: Application.Generic.30744 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kqo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2_32sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hjj -> \siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.201CE3E3E3 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.bj -> c:\windows\system32\eoajtdlg.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gfr -> c:\documents and settings\лена\doctorweb\quarantine\drv5.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Virtumod.852, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1215907 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.tup -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.90D32C2C2C )Trojan.Win32.KillDisk.aj -> \wishmaster.exe.txt ( DrWEB: Trojan.KillMBR.144, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.300063 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.ah -> c:\documents and settings\loner\loner.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.UQ )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aimj -> e:\autorun.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fvl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2929, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIUL )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.awso -> c:\data\deleted\power.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Stealer.129, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1812519 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jvw -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1614115 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.luy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4826, BitDefender: Backdoor.SdBot.DGBB )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpro -> c:\docume~1\spenser\locals~1\temp\winodfg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MailSpam.41, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.FYddld.BF844B9E )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bpro -> c:\documents and settings\spenser\local settings\temp\wintdtwlx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MailSpam.41, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.FYddld.BF844B9E )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Parsi.hf -> c:\windows\system32\mmm.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.VB.AUT )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.isv -> c:\windows\system32\avpo0.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.437, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.K )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.isv -> d:\ntde1ect.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.437, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Lineage.VAO )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.myo -> c:\documents and settings\spenser\local settings\temp\winnxyiwh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.41, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.myo -> c:\docume~1\spenser\locals~1\temp\winvavxg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.41, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ateq -> c:\documents and settings\spenser\local settings\temp\winkytl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3378, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.71336 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.chec -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SFYd!dldg.4F078773 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.ext -> c:\data\system\xp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5482, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1757984 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.gr -> c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pax.1 )Worm.Win32.VB.li -> c:\documents and settings\карай\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\teen_movie.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1420, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Agent.AW )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bandok.kw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\csrss.exeBackdoor.Win32.Bifrose.awso -> c:\data\deleted\power.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Stealer.129, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1812519 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.awwx -> \2009-05-17\avz00003.dta ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Stealer.129 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jvw -> c:\windows.0\system32:vcrt80.exe:$data ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1614115 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bgt -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.1050AFAFAF )HEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethuffdu.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rlsloupa.A )HEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethwqisr.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rlsloupa.A )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\system volume information\_restore{5973ae9f-3ba0-46a3-954f-8536702487e4}\rp56\a0115142.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.52855 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ekj -> c:\temp\ntdll64.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.25672, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.3078877878 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ekj -> c:\temp\mousehook.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.30124, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.1048B74848 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aak -> c:\windows\system\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.Yddld.A35DFCE3 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> c:\docume~1\sam\locals~1\temp\..\ckhroi.fqb ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.13, BitDefender: Trojan.Daonol.D )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.tzy -> c:\windows.1\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.E1D22D2D2D )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.fku -> c:\restore\h-6-1-53-0976546321-090909032-8763-1337\good.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1561680 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.swf -> c:\windows\system32\kusers.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1795758 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.acdc -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gxvxcovmtnswqqo  irrnvxvikvdyyqblpsxreg.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.155 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33511, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\frmwrk32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\documents and settings\serviceadmin\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7931255550-3997381871-256288104-5681\wingn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.P2P.VCE )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\ntdll64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33511, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> c:\windows\system32\ssvichosst.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.7146273222 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.gvpk -> c:\windows\v_server.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pigeon.21602 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.by -> c:\system volume information\_restore{1c7c1e8e-c401-49fb-ad1b-6c85dfce8f09}\rp221\a0049869.dll ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Zdoogu.F )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bhw -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\cmdjmakt.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.cbn -> e:\windows\system32\autodis.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25646 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> c:\windows\system32\..\qtrgv.eoe ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Daonol.D )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.soo -> c:\documents and settings\xp\application data\fd82f.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.0030CF3030 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.jjf -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.jjf -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.syb -> c:\docume~1\denis\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.ayqi -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kpi7oxyz\pin[1].exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1806230 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ayqi -> c:\windows\temp\rdl138.tmp.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1806230 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.azyi -> c:\windows\temp\rdl54.tmp.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.azyu -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.21A25D5D5D )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.njy -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1756657 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Small.bxz -> c:\windows\system32\..\xhr.jlcWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aitn -> c:\windows\mssrvc\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jhz -> c:\windows\system\smsc.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4844, BitDefender: Packer.Krunchy.B )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bhf -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bhf -> c:\system volume information\_restore{e8a2a538-e0fa-4c43-a174-79d234a81819}\rp122\a0048627.exenot-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.AdvancedPR.j -> c:\program files\elcomsoft\advanced im password recovery\aimpr.exe.bakTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Smser.an -> \install_flash_player.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.24A45B6EFF )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> c:\temp\..\shf.rml ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.13, BitDefender: Trojan.Daonol.D )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.3201FEFEFE )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.awee -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8pqn4dij\x[1].x ( BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACRL )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.awee -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wo8gqx3v\x[2].x ( BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACRL )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.azbz -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\gglnyukl\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.azbz -> c:\windows\temp\rdl3a.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bajo -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kmzss98v\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.mpi -> c:\windows\media\sound.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.aamr -> c:\windows\msmacro64.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aamr -> c:\windows\system32\aa142b.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Monderb.aqud -> c:\windows\system32\pmnnndbs.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1663, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.207986A6A6 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.ay -> c:\documents and settings\admin\admin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Virus.Win32.Neshta.a -> c:\windows\svchost.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Neshta, BitDefender: Win32.Neshta.A )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.lll -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\drv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.3265, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.LDPinch.A )

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.gen -> c:\windows\temp\sig1.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Exploit.Win32.Pidief.avi -> \pdf1.pdf ( BitDefender: Exploit.PDF-JS.Gen )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemoteTaskManager.c -> c:\windows\system32\rtmservice.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> c:\documents and settings\all users\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.35906.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.N )P2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> c:\windows\system32\scvhost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Texmer.43, BitDefender: Trojan.AutoIt.SV )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.apsr -> \load2.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20708F8F8F )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.acp -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1735818 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cicc -> c:\windows\system32\apphelpg.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACSF )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cidw -> c:\docume~1\ae06~1\locals~1\temp\e_4\com.run ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1415580 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\bcifvlli.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bajo -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kmzss98v\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aapx -> c:\windows\system32\1028u.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.CT )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aapx -> c:\windows\system32\adsndsg.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.CT )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aapx -> d:\windows\system32\aaaamonf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.CT )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.38593.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.26828.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.33437.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.27453.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.27015.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\com\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.27437.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.26781.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.27390.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.38656.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> f:\tywk.cmd ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\ab9f8e\be9ea5.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4068, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.s -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ijlugn.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Ipsof, BitDefender: Trojan.Rootkit.AF )Virus.Win32.Sality.s -> c:\windows\system32\wmdrtc32.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: [email protected] )Virus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\windows\system32\com\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.DU )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fww -> c:\system\folder\amdsys.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31690 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.qvd -> c:\windows\system32\blastclnnn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Texmer.43, BitDefender: Trojan.AutoIt.SV )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.mgr -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-789336058-492894223-839522115-1003\dc139\kav2009800506rus\kavkiskey_downloader.r  ar ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.112457 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.mgr -> c:\fos\kav2009800506rus\kav2009800506rus\kavkiskey  _downloader.rar ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.112457 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kdc -> c:\windows\system32\acleditw.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.CS )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.of -> \wintems.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Beagle, BitDefender: [email protected] )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.of -> \flec006.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Beagle, BitDefender: [email protected] )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.of -> \mdelk.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Beagle, BitDefender: [email protected] )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.byo -> c:\windows\temp\wpv121242765100.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolabc.gpe -> c:\windows\fonts\unwise_.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Piabot.3, BitDefender: Packer.Yoda.A )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.63 -> c:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe.baknot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.g -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\916653139.exenot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.WinSpywareProtect.so -> \sysguard.exePacked.Win32.Black.a -> c:\windows\system32\rekey.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Sdbot.AAE37850 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.C1F6978787 )Packed.Win32.Tdss.h -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\uacgxucdddo.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.based, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.ET )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ity -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\uacxddxunmo.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.TDSS.N )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kqq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2943 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cbe -> c:\windows\system32\yjwyzsgg.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1667, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1788813 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.avi -> \winupgro.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.avs -> \wfsintwq.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.AVKill.691, BitDefender: Rootkit.Bagle.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vvla -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\16705154\16705154.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4327 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vvly -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\96715146\96715146.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.iiv -> c:\windows\temp\vrt1e.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wow.1334 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.ocm -> c:\windows\temp\vrt15.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wow.1334 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.ogv -> c:\windows\temp\axssdfrvwn43.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.11695 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> c:\windows\system32\..\blj.uvm ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.13, BitDefender: Trojan.Daonol.D )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.uhm -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.B0837C7C7C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cies -> c:\progra~1\ooves\ooves.refTrojan.Win32.Agent.ciex -> c:\windows\system32\ymnnegu.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Boaxxe.P )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.hoc -> c:\hbncaw.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Xpack.B )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\zkxuxw.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1337701 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.mrf -> c:\windows\system32\sysgeneral.dllTrojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\fukxrn.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\jbuvrg.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\bdufcl.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\dncoce.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\hwuvur.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\hkbnye.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\ueypqy.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\mosakr.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\zvqyld.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\tmxvfh.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\rxtchw.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\hqxtvi.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\bqhmcf.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\lrgstk.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\ibcxnf.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\gxfufo.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\ttnoeb.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\aszwpb.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\gktvyu.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\rhipon.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\kxkljz.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.wrr -> c:\windows\system32\ryfunt.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1633095 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.bi -> c:\documents and settings\дмитрий николаевич\дмитрий николаевич.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.awso -> c:\data\deleted\power.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Stealer.129, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1812519 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mcv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regvi.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.SdBot.DGBL )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2457, BitDefender: Backdoor.VB.BRF )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.cd -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.52855 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.g -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\916653139.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.WinPCDefender.ah -> c:\documents and settings\dale!\application data\winav.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.24649BCEBF )Rootkit.Win32.Tiny.dw -> c:\windows\system32\sndintd.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2927 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hmf -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-1215031.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26013 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bzcq -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37468 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\windows\system32\xp-70dce266.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aofm -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\csrxx.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.apwg -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20708F8F8F )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mza -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( BitDefender: Rootkit.19807 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> \jslvb.vgm ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37246 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.fl -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.2078878787 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.arhn -> c:\windows\system32\8a.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.2424, BitDefender: Worm.Mydoom.DAW )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.asdl -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20708F8F8F )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.asdl -> i:\autorun.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20708F8F8F )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.qgd -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1722197 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cimn -> c:\windows\system32\jhxm32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.origin )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bawe -> c:\windows\temp\rdl69.tmp.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bawe -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\rv5c18fv\pin[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.baxu -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\opq3g567\pin[2].exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.aaxf -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20708F8F8F )Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.doy -> c:\xk2n.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Nsanti.Packed, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Trojan.Win32.VB.pri -> c:\windows\winudpmgr.exeVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\program files\intel\ncs\proset\pronomgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> e:\program files\xoftspyse\xoftspy.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> d:\my documents\progs\!nteresting\!nstall 1st\mdaxel.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> d:\my documents\progs\!nteresting\portable\everything-1.2.1.371\everything-1.2.1.371.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3740123474-2041630671-343833579-7418\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fww -> f:\system\folder\amdsys.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31690 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.pyk -> c:\yew.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Nsanti.Packed, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.qge -> c:\vva0hc0p.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.Nsanti.Packed, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.xi -> c:\recycler\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\wins.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6363, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.6232023C3C )

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bis -> d:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Jole.2, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Joleee.I )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BHO.gxl -> c:\windows\ieocx.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4357 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cvb -> c:\documents and settings\all users\start menu\programs\startup\malware.exe.old ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2217, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.ConHook.BK )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.a -> c:\windows\system32\prfozl.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ciwv -> c:\windows\system32\w6drto1m.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5850 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aatj -> c:\system\folder\amdsys.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.UV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aatv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\port135sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37313 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aatv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nicsk32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37313 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aatv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\fips32cup.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37313 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aaza -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemntmi.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37313 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.bi -> c:\documents and settings\дмитрий николаевич\дмитрий николаевич.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.coq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethxegii.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4438, BitDefender: Trojan.Rlsloupa.A )Backdoor.Win32.Inject.apu -> c:\windows\system32\agcpanelgermanm.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Nite.18 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.g -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\application data\916653139.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bjvq -> c:\windows\system32\mcenspc.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1449044 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bzcq -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37468 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.avs -> c:\documents and settings\leonid\application data\drivers\wfsintwq.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.AVKill.691, BitDefender: Rootkit.Bagle.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.txi -> c:\documents and settings\user\рабочий стол\new_auth_200208_1.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vyqb -> c:\programdata\17138194\17138194.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAV.MY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aqky -> c:\documents and settings\all users\start menu\programs\startup\malware.exe.old ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2217, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.ConHook.BK )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.acp -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1735818 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> c:\docume~1\bukoni\locals~1\temp\..\vxuj.gev ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.9 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ciwv -> c:\windows\system32\w6drto1m.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5850 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.tck -> c:\users\сержант\application data\bpfeed.dllTrojan.Win32.Inject.aatj -> f:\system\folder\amdsys.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.UV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aatj -> c:\system\folder\amdsys.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.UV )Virus.Win32.Xorer.fa -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.16, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.17131 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.agzu -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\dci.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, BitDefender: Trojan.Dialer.VYH )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.axwn -> g:\root\system\may.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.686, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.F1C7387878 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pge -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jhz -> c:\windows\system\smsc.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4844, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.61321 )Backdoor.Win32.NewRest.z -> e:\47.c20 ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.5003FCBCBC )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ky -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wp2jo9ub\sys76p[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ky -> c:\documents and settings\1\local settings\temp\44.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ky -> c:\windows\temp\70.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ky -> c:\documents and settings\1\local settings\temp\08.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.bzq -> c:\windows\temp\wpv551242765100.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\gitntiep.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.g -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\916653139.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.TMAagent.ab -> d:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\[email protected]\components  \fftma.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bzcq -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37468 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cawd -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004408108 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vywb -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\16365784\16365784.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAV.MY )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.alu -> c:\windows\mf541c.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Begun, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.295371 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> d:\docume~1\bilred~1\locals~1\temp\..\rycrw.oat ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.3, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Agent.SHX )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.asyp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.1221DEDEDE )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.tml -> c:\windows\system32\pavuppad.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.97950 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bbra -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ctuzspif\pin[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.abfu -> c:\windows\system32\1_ssetupd.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abfu -> c:\windows\system32\34como.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abfx -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fyc -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fyc -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pgx -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.pgy -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.Inject.apu -> c:\windows\system32\amupdsvcl.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Nite.18 )Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.ho -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.ccb -> c:\windows\temp\wpv351242765100.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\bgeuvtme.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.52892 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exeTrojan-Banker.Win32.Agent.nu -> c:\windows\system32\mmmsbcciw.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.102C4D5C5C )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Agent.nu -> c:\windows\system32\system32.rar ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Pandora.15, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.102C4D5C5C )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.txh -> c:\documents and settings\admin\мои документы\regrun2\install.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vvvw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\96919836\96919836.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1845372 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.aot -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1623666 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\windows\system32\xp-0cb74272.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.amor -> c:\documents and settings\alter\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\89abcdef\1[2].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.32229, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HR )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aoij -> c:\documents and settings\alter\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\89abcdef\1[3].exe ( DrWEB: archive:, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1628894 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aoij -> c:\windows\system32\wininet.exe ( DrWEB: archive:, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1628894 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.arhm -> d:\2a.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.arhm -> e:\2a.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.arhm -> c:\2a.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Blocker.n -> c:\documents and settings\alter\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kxkbg1in\1[4].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.55, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Blocker.A )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bebc -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds0.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mzi -> c:\windows\temp\temporary internet files\content.ie5\qhbtmd42\1[1].exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1831746 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mzi -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1831746 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.fr -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.asyp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.atqu -> c:\documents and settings\all users\proto.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2463 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.vkd -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.F0B34C4C4C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cbcv -> c:\documents and settings\all users\beyd.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33841, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1638238 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.baxu -> c:\windows\temp\rdlc86.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.baxu -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4hp5dem9\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bcbm -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\7taflvc6\pin[1].exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.utb -> e:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\win32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.BP )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.utb -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\win32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.BP )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abkt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxcjpwqbnexrlovnsvdy  lkrvkobsrputfub.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.19929 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.acdc -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gxvxcrfoowyrjel  idmettimrucdpqmfaoescy.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.155 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \gmail.com.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.akcv -> \virus\virus\2481.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1743, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.TRB )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aker -> g:\autorun.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aker -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.dui -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2339, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.TSD )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fyc -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ixgvly.c ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.Zango.aq -> c:\!archive\from_c\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npclntax_zangosa.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Zango.83, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.41739 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\programme\gemeinsame dateien\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.52855 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.arff -> \pelingator.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.arnh -> /home/kuzz/suspected/pelingator.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.phr -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.phw -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wt23c5ef\1[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kfw -> c:\windows\system32\1033y.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Backdoor.Win32.NewRest.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\a2563573.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.5003FC9C9C )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.ccz -> c:\windows\temp\wpv841243516707.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\hyzns.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.59379 )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.Zango.aq -> c:\!archive\from_c\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npclntax_zangosa.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Zango.83, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.41739 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\application data\691447002.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1864585 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0pqrg5i7\mlw[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1864585 )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Webmoner.60950, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1650139 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ikz -> c:\system volume information\_restore{52575467-eb72-4d9e-b751-12c33dcdfb2f}\rp27\a0008796.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2763, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.C )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cjh -> c:\windows\system32\mapsys.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22110 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cbyj -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ccje -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.tyz -> e:\windows\system32\wtukd32.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.tyz -> e:\windows\system32\tpszxyd.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.tzh -> e:\windows\system32\tpsaxyd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38098 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ems -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\14709684\14709684.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.emt -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\94719676\94719676.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ciz -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\a59280ee4c1ce5fe\a59280ee4c1ce5fe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31106, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1824209 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ft -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.fu -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.1221DEDEDE )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bzzx -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33781, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.306C93A2A2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cimn -> c:\windows\system32\jhxm32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26013, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1850232 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kbz -> e:\windows\system32\dncyool64.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26062, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bcrz -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wt23c5ef\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\advpack.dlll.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\adptifb.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\ansiz.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nkt -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nkt -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.fbw -> /home/kuzz/suspected/foto25.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31442 )Trojan.Win32.VB.qhf -> e:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0coxaghn\bb021908[1].exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.38090, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Trojan.Win32.VB.qhf -> e:\windows\system32\dpcxool64.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aklu -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahfj -> c:\windows\system32\whstr4j4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.4871, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.970120 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.awso -> c:\data\deleted\power.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Stealer.129, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1807441 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pfg -> c:\windows\temp\rdl3c.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.2, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1857338 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pfg -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\51q1ro6t\1[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.2, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1857338 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.phw -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wpzid8ei\1[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.pia -> c:\windows\temp\rdl47.tmp.exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.pia -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\w3sstvwf\1[2].exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.pii -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exenot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\hrj2ld5x\mlw[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1864585 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\application data\691447002.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1864585 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\6v2xyho1\mlw[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1864585 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\qxghopw9\mlw[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1864585 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\691447002.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1864585 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cjj -> c:\windows\system32\wault.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22110, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1884054 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cbyj -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ccup -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.asdd -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2_32sik.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.asdd -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\amd64si.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.asdd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\port135sik.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mza -> c:\windows\temp\temporary internet files\content.ie5\elmxqhwk\1[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Siggen.111, BitDefender: Rootkit.19807 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.ceo -> c:\windows\system32\rdmdmm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2738, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.7142BDBDBD )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mglpewgn.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bajo -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\a4qdha1y\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bajo -> c:\windows\temp\rdld.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bdgc -> c:\windows\system32\vncscan.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.34849 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\wpan.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\l_intlt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nkt -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nkt -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fys -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cbyj -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\agcpanelsimplifiedchinesei.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\$winnt$w.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nkt -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nkt -> c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.3 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.axwn -> c:\root\system\may.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.686, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.F1C7387878 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.buz -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4434 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.au -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.20 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aih -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dqu65.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sentinel, BitDefender: Trojan.Srizbi.AX )Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.byb -> c:\windows\system32\adsldph.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.644, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1551802 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Delf.f -> d:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hpm -> d:\windows\temp\tempo-3276375.tmpTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hno -> c:\windows\system32\xp-22a59c90.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.3257, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.62821 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.nle -> d:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.108, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.90090 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckeq -> c:\recycled\bin\ok.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6744 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\uyuuqndo.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.cw -> c:\documents and settings\владелец\владелец.exeTrojan.Win32.VB.jid -> c:\recycle\d-0-060-0000000000-1111111-2222222\fix.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2334, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1405018 )Worm.Win32.RussoTuristo.b -> c:\windows\cursors\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Amorale, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.RussoTuristo.B )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.agrd -> c:\windows\system32\accwizu.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pjo -> c:\documents and settings\sgorkov\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\443ns071\1[1].exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1924610 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pjo -> c:\documents and settings\sgorkov\local settings\temp\rdl64.tmp.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1924610 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kna -> c:\windows\system32\aaaamonl.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ggv -> c:\documents and settings\home\doctorweb\quarantine\msnet[1].exe ( DrWEB: archive:, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Dropper.SGO )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ggv -> c:\documents and settings\home\doctorweb\quarantine\wininet.exe ( DrWEB: archive:, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Dropper.SGO )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ggv -> c:\documents and settings\home\doctorweb\quarantine\rdlf.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: archive:, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Dropper.SGO )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ggv -> c:\documents and settings\home\doctorweb\quarantine\rdlb.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: archive:, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Dropper.SGO )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.7495, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.F1C6A7B7B7 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.fqh -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1345492424-2375159188-351294995-3934\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.5, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P40708F9F9F )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.la -> c:\1\архив с вирусом\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4651, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BO )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.la -> c:\1\архив с вирусом\sdbot with netbios spread.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4651, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BO )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.la -> c:\1\архив с вирусом\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4651, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BO )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.la -> c:\1\архив с вирусом\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4651, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BO )P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.la -> c:\1\архив с вирусом\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.4651, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BO )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.aint -> c:\windows\system32\mmsyoiyv.dllTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hpy -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-4778671.tmpTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cjj -> c:\windows\system32\wault.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22110, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1884054 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bbp -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JLLD )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alao -> c:\documents and settings\admin\admin.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Cutwail.AT )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.juy -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5806 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.asdd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\netsik.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mxr -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3462, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1808292 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mza -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Siggen.111, BitDefender: Rootkit.19807 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cckg -> g:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\maq.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Slenfbot.F )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cckg -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\maq.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Slenfbot.F )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjwr -> c:\windows\system32\adsnty.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjzj -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckeq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4874, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BR )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckeq -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\regcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4874, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BR )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckms -> c:\windows\media\sound.exeTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.onl -> c:\windows\system32\kb78415.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2420 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.onl -> c:\windows\system32\kb78415.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2420 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.onm -> c:\windows\system32\kb78415.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2420 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.onm -> c:\windows\system32\kb78415.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2420 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\actmoviej.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\00.scrTrojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\msmacro64.exeVirus.Win32.Hidrag.a -> c:\windows\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Jeefo.36352, BitDefender: Win32.Jeefo.B )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fzh -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6717607245-3409644394-041509095-9517\sysdate.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pfj -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-18\dc1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.2, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1857338 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.phw -> c:\windows\temp\rdlf.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1919380 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.phw -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\c7u7qvw3\1[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1919380 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pkp -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\01234567\1[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.pkp -> c:\windows\temp\rdl19.tmp.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kna -> c:\windows\system32\adsldpd.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wrz2tokl.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.475 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.TMAagent.ab -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\[email protected]\components  \fftma.dllPacked.Win32.Black.a -> \keymaker.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1637421 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cjh -> c:\windows\system32\mapsys.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22110 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cjj -> c:\windows\system32\wault.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22110, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1884054 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cbyj -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AANY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wbus -> c:\windows\system32\iehelper.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.TK )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.juy -> c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5806 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.juy -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5806 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> c:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> f:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> f:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ga -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gd -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckll -> c:\windows\system32\jbnmcd.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Chrome.50 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.jjs -> c:\windows\system32\1054o.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.30748B8B8B )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bebb -> c:\windows\temp\rdl34.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bebb -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4t2vg1qj\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllWorm.Win32.Downloader.ahh -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pkd -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-329068152-725345543-839522115-1005\dc2\1[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.plc -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.plg -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> e:\recycler\s-51-9-28-3434476501-1644491937-601003330-1213\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.ar -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\1361538659.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.50609F9F9F )not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Proxy.d -> c:\windows\system32\w2pxdrv.dllPacked.Win32.Black.a -> \keymaker.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1637421 )Packed.Win32.Tdss.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxpaxtofxh.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.3068978787 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ceev -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AANY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.uch -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3967153091-1803158144-3756195585-1116\dc1\sopidkc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wbqq -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\96965776\96965776.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aqog -> c:\system volume information\_restore{70744624-e296-4652-ae15-f7f9a5ed764a}\rp288\a0038375.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> c:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> f:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Wlord.aaj -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Wlord.aaq -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ckim -> c:\windows\system32\1031t.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckjl -> c:\windows\system32\acdvm.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckjl -> c:\windows\system32\imet.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckjl -> c:\windows\system32\actxprxyq.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kjo -> c:\windows\winlogon.exeTrojan.Win32.Delf.nbk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3967153091-1803158144-3756195585-1116\dc1\tpsaxyd.exeTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.ont -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\16955784\16955784.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system\netmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\dncoce.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\eumign.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\juveex.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\dlwaim.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5002, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uik -> c:\documents and settings\otto\doctorweb\quarantine\rotbui.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.91A6C7D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc -> c:\windows\system32\kungsfymrvwtqs.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38278 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\kungsfymrvwtqs.  dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38278 )Trojan.Win32.VB.qsz -> c:\docume~1\networ~1\locals~1\temp\838aec253d7.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Trojan.Win32.VB.qsz -> c:\docume~1\networ~1\locals~1\temp\d06ae6802ce.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Trojan.Win32.VB.qsz -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3967153091-1803158144-3756195585-1116\dc1\dncyool32.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Trojan.Win32.VB.qsz -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temp\838aec253d7.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Trojan.Win32.VB.qsz -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temp\d06ae6802ce.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYY )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.HacDef.h -> c:\windows\system32\msdvdr.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rootkit.GFX )Backdoor.Win32.HacDef.tplz -> c:\windows\system32\msdvdr.pif ( DrWEB: BackDoor.HackDef.origin, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.20A15E5E5E )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kex -> c:\windows.1\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kex -> c:\windows.1\iexplore.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cbe -> c:\windows\system32\gkyyilmc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1667, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1788813 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.cjj -> c:\windows\519460506cbe72a0\519460506cbe72a0 ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31200, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1690697 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jvg -> c:\windows\system32\calc.ifo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38281 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jvg -> c:\windows\system32\calc.ifo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38281 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> c:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aas -> c:\windows\system32\reset5c.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ckxu -> c:\documents and settings\user\user.exeTrojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nxbpwjjo.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kcwaqvak.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.abpm -> c:\windows\system32\3076g.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nlx -> c:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.ea -> c:\documents and settings\juliy\juliy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5812 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc -> c:\windows\system32\kungsfymrvwtqs.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38278 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\kungsflmovatvc.  dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38278 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahoo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.r -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dllnot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.ar -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\1361538659.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.50609F9F9F )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ceev -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AANY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.eov -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\90631866\90631866.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.eow -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\10621874\10621874.exeTrojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.aay -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31931 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.vdi -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2463, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CR )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bsyi -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\netsrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Packer.Krunchy.B )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.55375 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nma -> c:\documents and settings\77rus\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exeTrojan.Win32.Pasta.sj -> d:\program files\data\page.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.StartPage.22293, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.sp!.4B698C11 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.en -> c:\documents and settings\fen\fen.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.YB )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.agef -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxkjtappbt.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7F7F7 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.poc -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2412, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1909277 )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wrz2tokl.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.475 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\odypx.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.52855 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.m -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll ( BitDefender: Adware.Generic.45846 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\mhuhatmt\mlw[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Application.Generic.121218 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.an -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\691447002.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Application.Generic.121218 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.ar -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\1361538659.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.50609F9F9F )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.ar -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\1361538659.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4335, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.50609F9F9F )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\programs\работа с ключами\licensing windows\keyfinder.exe ( BitDefender: Application.Findkeyxp.H )Packed.Win32.Krap.m -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Packed.Win32.Tdss.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxyxtlespb.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.401CE3D3D3 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.jca -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ovfsthxqjbavabr.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.FM )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lfk -> c:\documents and settings\лялин(а).family-37279933\local settings\temp\rdl1.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2901, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIUL )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lfk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2901, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIUL )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lfk -> c:\documents and settings\лялин(а).family-37279933\local settings\temp\rdl3.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2901, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIUL )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.llr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynettcrefgei.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2975 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Agent.mc -> c:\system volume information\_restore{63b0284b-d310-4a86-a5a6-f1a0812bd826}\rp370\a0106024.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.origin, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.003C5D4C4C )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hsc -> c:\windows\system32\msdriver.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cjh -> c:\windows\system32\mapsys.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22110 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cfbq -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AANY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cfbq -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AANY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.asdd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1947976 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.asdd -> c:\system volume information\_restore{952bcbd6-5387-4f73-a4e0-ea99540dd4d3}\rp548\a0087883.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1947976 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.yat -> d:\documents and settings\dimon\application data\wplugin.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AKYQ )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.yat -> d:\windows\wplugin.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AKYQ )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Wlord.aaj -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531 )Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.aay -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31931 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ft -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.avvk -> c:\progra~1\netsup~1\pcihooks.dll ( DrWEB: Program.Keylogger.15 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.80B34C4C4C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckeq -> c:\windows\system32\portmap.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.81, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BQ )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckll -> c:\windows\system32\jbnmck.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Chrome.50 )Virus.Win32.Parite.b -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\pwa2.tmp ( DrWEB: Win32.Parite.2, BitDefender: Win32.Parite.B )Virus.Win32.Parite.b -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\mca26.tmp ( DrWEB: Win32.Parite.2, BitDefender: Win32.Parite.B )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.akpj -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aphv -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.axwn -> m:\root\system\may.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.686, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.F1C7387878 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.axwn -> c:\root\system\may.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.686, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.F1C7387878 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pom -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.Neakse.asa -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxgnxsqeqemikaoloh  qiugcsqsgoqmydqi.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1723497 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.gxb -> c:\windows\crc32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4314, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.57087 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.gxb -> e:\recycler\s-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\crc32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4314, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.57087 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mvg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jqs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4891, BitDefender: Backdoor.IrcBot.ACSR )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wrz2tokl.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38404 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\lpbfunw.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.TMAagent.v -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dllRootkit.Win32.Agent.llr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynettqxdstrx.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2975 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lmj -> c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll:):$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2435, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.2068979797 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Wlord.zd -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.avwg -> c:\documents and settings\sergeyp.netgroup\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\lw4na51e\netsvc[1].htmTrojan.Win32.Agent.cllc -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.1044C00800 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.uzv -> c:\documents and settings\цмхг\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\cu9ur6t8\red[1].exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1724920 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.uzv -> c:\documents and settings\цмхг\pxolpe.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1724920 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.fy -> c:\documents and settings\tanya\tanya.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5819 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.agcj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kungsfejpmtnrt.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.214, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apor -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.dui -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.ppk -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.28819 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.muw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mvg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jqs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4891, BitDefender: Backdoor.IrcBot.ACSR )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wrz2tokl.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38404 )Rootkit.Win32.KernelBot.go -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bab3705.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.6033CCACAC )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cky -> c:\windows\system32\nimecd.ex ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22118 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> \f4n5x5w6f5c4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.aba -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZP )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.dxb -> c:\syskycn.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.9286, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.TFZ )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gh -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Encore.a -> c:\dokumente und einstellungen\vladi\desktop\vsworkdir\csca1.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Encoder.38 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Encore.a -> \vsworkdir\csca1.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Encoder.38 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckda -> c:\windows\system32\acctresa.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.fku -> j:\restore\h-6-1-53-0976546321-090909032-8763-1337\good.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1561680 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kou -> c:\documents and settings\kalinkina\wpv371236865200.cpx ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.dj -> d:\documents and settings\dimon\local settings\application data\google\update\googleupdate.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Slugin.A )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.fy -> c:\documents and settings\user\user.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5819 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apvm -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apvn -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pke -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8lyn0p2r\1[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.ppm -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.IEbooot.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethfomes.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4438, BitDefender: Trojan.Rlsloupa.A )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> f:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2457, BitDefender: Backdoor.VB.BRF )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2457, BitDefender: Backdoor.VB.BRF )Backdoor.Win32.VB.iqo -> c:\system\files\army.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2457, BitDefender: Backdoor.VB.BRF )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wrz2tokl.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.475 )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wrz2tokl.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Bho.475 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lnq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kungsfqpfutxdq.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.214, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.aint -> c:\windows\system32\mmsahzrt.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.28785 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hsn -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.epp -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-34796140.tmp ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.NMV )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bft -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.882, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JLLD )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.fy -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cds -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.vic -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.80D32C2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clui -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\kungsfvrevmaxx.  dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.clxm -> c:\windows\system32\msivxlxirrdnvgwyylarjbuwkdmhmt  tnpvjxu.dllTrojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1839980 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.tgn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxlwccugxa.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7F7F7 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.ahl -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Mabezat.b -> e:\zpharaoh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Tazebama, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Mabezat.J )Worm.Win32.Mabezat.b -> c:\documents and settings\tazebama.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Tazebama, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Mabezat.C )Worm.Win32.Mabezat.b -> c:\zpharaoh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Tazebama, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Mabezat.J )Worm.Win32.Mabezat.b -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.QR )Worm.Win32.Mabezat.b -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.QR )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahqw -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahqw -> g:\strongkey-rc1.3-build-208.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahqz -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2185303089-6955641033-799521494-3793\sysdate.exeBackdoor.Win32.Agent.jue -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\dll32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.470, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.137398 )Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.kqn -> c:\program files\common files\system\services.exeIRC-Worm.Win32.Small.z -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\xou32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRC.ZGE )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ixdcijo.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.SpyNoMore.vh -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\рабочий стол\downloads\download_snm-2.67_swpl.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.llr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetyctfgerx.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2975 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.htb -> \siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16 )Trojan-DDoS.Win32.Agent.fn -> c:\windows\system32\i083421\j002.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.1140810120 )Trojan-DDoS.Win32.Agent.fn -> c:\windows\system32\m3dwyn1az\j002.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Storm.19 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cfij -> c:\windows\system32\mycutries.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.epp -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-447265.tmp ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.NMV )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.eie -> c:\documents and settings\оля\application data\opera\opera\profile\cache4\temporary_download  \nitro-codec.v.4.555.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.DNSChanger.TE )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.atte -> c:\windows\system32\htkhg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38458 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cdr -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3508 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cdy -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3508 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dfl -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.511, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.HK )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.spv -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.SU )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.vdi -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2463, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CR )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.whz -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\28.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\56.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\14.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\18.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\68.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\51.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\48.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\22.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\86.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\76.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\50.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\01.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\06.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\36.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\44.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\65.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\docume~1\8ad5~1\locals~1\temp\82.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\37.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\42.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\id8xsz0p\mso[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\documents and settings\вадим\local settings\temp\32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\15.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\64.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\83.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\documents and settings\вадим\local settings\temp\21.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\04.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\10.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\11.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\16.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\35.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\24.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\53.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\documents and settings\вадим\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\j3dvphiy\mso[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\23.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\windows\system32\43.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bger -> c:\windows\system32\au3305ad.dllTrojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\port135sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\i386si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\securentm.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2_32sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.dkx -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7959005423-2288540037-490302486-0679\sysdate.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZE )Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.imj -> c:\windows\wbxdpgfeqod.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.9071, BitDefender: Trojan.Zlob.7.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\gufz4h60m\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\hott2pzgz\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\yfp3jxo8v\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\1ye6qaone\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\1p309ntg2\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\e08de89wj\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\zkyv6n35z\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\f2cj2tdt8\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\2kym3v9vn\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\yy1z210qy\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\18aevoiu\j001[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\x5v6ug2q3\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\24mbolbn8\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahtb -> c:\windows\system32\0mtnximmn\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2660 )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.hbxq -> \стремные файлы\5kwvwdwx0\5788.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pigeon.22430 )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.hbxq -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\18aevoiu\5788[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.Hupigon.hbxq -> c:\windows\system32\i\5788.exeBackdoor.Win32.Nepoe.hs -> c:\windows\system\msdct.exeExploit.Win32.SqlShell.a -> c:\windows\system32\smbsvc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.SqlShell )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CashOn.ea -> c:\udpx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25991, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1851253 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.SpyNoMore.vh -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\рабочий стол\downloads\download_snm-2.67_swpl.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.cg -> d:\program files\kgb\mpk.dll ( DrWEB: Program.KgbSpy.38 )Packed.Win32.Krap.g -> c:\s9it.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Nsanti.6000FFEFEF )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.kxk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bzdwmig.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.20420 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lnt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetohyrjoug.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.qe -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\aliserv3.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.214, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.702CD3E3E3 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.htd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25482 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.PronClick.i -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26125 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.dbj -> c:\hl80c6b1.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Lineage.VCU )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.bb -> c:\windows\system32\qjcfapd.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahvt -> c:\2fiy.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBOY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajxm -> c:\gyn.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBUN )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.atte -> c:\windows\system32\htkhg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38458 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.amxz -> c:\l8yuk.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aomx -> c:\2w.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1245487 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asvh -> c:\lel3cx.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1363760 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.attq -> c:\r8.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.DB )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aujl -> c:\gldegkby.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Nsanti.6000FFEFEF )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aujz -> c:\jr6.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBPF )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aukf -> c:\a2h2.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBML )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aunz -> c:\pook.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBMO )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.auuc -> c:\ioockw.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBNU )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.auui -> c:\m0vnonh.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBON )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.auwk -> c:\eaywxx.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBNS )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.avfh -> c:\qphdin.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBOO )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.avkq -> c:\cv22.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBOT )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.avwe -> c:\i6g6x.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBPU )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.awil -> c:\i.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Nsanti.6000FFEFEF )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axgd -> c:\jm3cx96.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.55581 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axjr -> c:\em8tqm.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBTP )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.axug -> c:\minm.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBUJ )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aybg -> c:\o3n9k.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1757249 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayxd -> c:\qwtb.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBXD )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ayzf -> c:\0xuc.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBWO )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.azha -> c:\ej10fkdo.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBXH )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.azkb -> c:\g1ljsm.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBXO )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.baer -> c:\e2.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBZX )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.baji -> c:\rwj0.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCAV )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bami -> c:\mt.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCAC )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.baqk -> c:\rbj9jn1n.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCAH )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bbhh -> c:\hkn6k.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnLineGames.KCCU )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bbxr -> c:\j.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnLineGames.KCBK )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bcin -> c:\icxpa.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCEB )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bdjk -> c:\3.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2474, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCHT )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfdm -> c:\q9.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCMJ )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfna -> c:\gclwpivc.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.66559 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgmr -> c:\1f.bat ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnLineGames.KCMS )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgmz -> c:\6phx.com ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnLineGames.KCMS )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgnw -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgny -> c:\28b6ry9r.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgoj -> c:\windows\system32\afmain0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10134 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.blzx -> c:\boyedt.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31605, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCAO )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uvyg -> c:\i.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBWR )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.iji -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.lmf -> c:\npee.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnLineGames.KBXX )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.ox -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\wsnpoem.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Dav, BitDefender: Backdoor.Kollah.E )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bcyh -> c:\fr.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.191, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.P7020DFEFEF )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bqqz -> c:\gbha.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Nsanti.6000FFEFEF )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvsq -> c:\luk1ylq.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBSF )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cewy -> c:\nu.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2474, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCAG )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cmcw -> c:\program files\services\mservice.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31992 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.dth -> c:\28.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Nsanti.6000FFEFEF )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kma -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-5340968.tmp ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.NIQ )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.abbf -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\38k9jnby\help[56].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30292, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Dropper.Onlinegames.DR )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.abbf -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\nod2d.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30292, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Dropper.Onlinegames.DR )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.abbf -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\38k9jnby\help[55].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30292, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Dropper.Onlinegames.DR )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.abbf -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\nod2e.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30292, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Dropper.Onlinegames.DR )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\mssfc.dllTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.gp -> c:\documents and settings\fen\fen.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.cvx -> c:\windows\system32\amvo0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3434, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnLineGames.SQA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ets -> c:\j60osk9.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBSL )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fyb -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6738 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gbb -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ulm -> c:\3.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1230809 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.yza -> c:\8.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.61695 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.hbxq -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\18aevoiu\5788[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.Hupigon.hbxq -> \стремные файлы\5kwvwdwx0\5788.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pigeon.22430 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lok -> \rmoa97c.sysTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hsn -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.eqg -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\90727806\90727806.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.algw -> c:\windows\system32\mscotry.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Wlord.sx -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.29377, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1814155 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgsx -> c:\windows\system32\e8main0.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gj -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.cn -> c:\documents and settings\админ\application data\qfkpg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.105 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.chl -> c:\windows\system32\exodpt.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2739, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.ouw -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\10717814\10717814.exeWorm.Win32.Downloader.aje -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahql -> c:\windows\system32\rnmwtvc.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.403CC38282 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahqw -> g:\strongkey-rc1.3-build-208.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahqw -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pro -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8l63svo5\1[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38203 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.prp -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38203 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> e:\recycler\s-51-9-28-3434476501-1644491937-601003330-1213\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpv -> e:\recycler\s-51-9-28-3434476501-1644491937-601003330-1213\degcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4876, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Packed.Heur.F3A393ADAD )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cfz -> c:\windows\svrsec.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2208, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Kolab.J )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cfz -> i:\recycler\s-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\autorune.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2208, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Kolab.J )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.j -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webaltatoolbar.dllnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.j -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webalt~1.dllRootkit.Win32.Agent.lnt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetpyvimvww.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Agent.po -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.2241BEBEBE )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.htm -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.201CE3E3E3 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.clb -> c:\windows\system32\mipcd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-DDoS.Win32.Agent.fn -> c:\windows\system32\ailqjiypu\j002.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.1140810020 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cfrm -> c:\windows\system32\winlo_.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.a -> c:\windows\system32\xcfzw.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Knock.cr -> c:\windows\system32\explore.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alhh -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.cn -> c:\documents and settings\123\application data\wqirv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.105 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wex -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.1251AEAEAE )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cmcw -> d:\1 миллион серийных номеров к различным программам\тут_вирус.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31992 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\01.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\18.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\20.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\24.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\44.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\45.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\66.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\82.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\84.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\85.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\86.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\13.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\14.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\46.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\50.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\64.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\72.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\74.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\76.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\78.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\03.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\16.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\23.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\27.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\35.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\40.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\51.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\61.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\67.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\71.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\73.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4vona3gz\l23[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\26.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\28.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\33.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\36.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\81.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\87.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\05.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\11.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\17.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\21.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\25.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\31.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\34.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\47.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\55.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\75.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\88.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\00.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\02.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\08.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\42.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\43.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\57.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\58.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\63.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\77.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\80.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\04.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\07.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\12.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\30.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\41.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\48.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\52.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\53.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\54.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\62.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\06.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\10.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\15.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\22.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\32.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\37.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\38.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\56.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\60.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\65.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\68.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\70.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\windows\system32\83.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adns -> c:\documents and settings\123\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.ATA )Trojan.Win32.Inject.opj -> c:\documents and settings\alexander\local settings\temp\9aa5e2bhp5e2bb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.28647, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1406467 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ahhr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\aliserv3.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.702CD3E3E3 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lqf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jcnpuznxjmabh.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gj -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.cn -> c:\documents and settings\mi\application data\sbqvt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.105 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wpu -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.D097686868 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cjir -> c:\documents and settings\1\local settings\temp\17.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clui -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\kungsfmnavxewb.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.214 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> e:\spoolsv.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> e:\mpnotify.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> e:\spoolsv.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apwk -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> g:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38523 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.oma -> c:\windows\system32\kltlvmrnwkc.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.l -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.htk -> h:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.201CE3E3E3 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cky -> h:\windows\system32\nimecd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.22118 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.clc -> h:\windows\system32\infine.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.erj -> \opr02gbq.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.6034CB9EEF )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.erj -> \codec.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.6035CA9FEE )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.erj -> \fnd0.nfi ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.6035CA9FEE )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.a -> c:\windows\system32\xonansu.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Knock.cs -> h:\windows\system32\explore.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Knock.ct -> g:\windows\system32\explore.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gj -> h:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.cn -> c:\documents and settings\din&nell\application data\ksdaa.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.105 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rmk -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1746618 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wrr -> g:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clxm -> c:\windows\system32\msivxctveucvpelkkyijcqrqcdiqqj  odvmynl.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.223 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cmqp -> g:\windows\temp\rdl394.tmp.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.achx -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\u5kninqb\l23[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\amd64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.hb -> c:\documents and settings\vilen\vilen.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Cutwail.DD )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.he -> c:\documents and settings\perl\perl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38526, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Cutwail.EG )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc -> c:\windows\system32\kungsfwsp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38278 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\kungsfwsp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38278 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzk -> e:\1223445\{app}\update.exeTrojan.Win32.Tdss.ahpr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msivxjgvuhkorridxbnpyt  pedckukvxibtwwg.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\program files\winamp\winamp.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\documents and settings\vred\local settings\application data\google\update\googleupdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\windows\system32\com\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.DU )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\com\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.161552 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.akol -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6738 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apwk -> h:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aqcv -> g:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fiy -> c:\documents and settings\тест\local settings\temp\rdl1.tmp ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIUL )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.rrx -> h:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\lin32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1806965 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.ajj -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cdp -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.1050AFAFAF )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\xcmvyul.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.63145 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.MalwareDoctor.aw -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\application data\1361538659.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.50609F9F9F )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.MPR.heur -> c:\program files\multi password recovery\mpr.exe.bakPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> d:\xdfthy.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.5166071717 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lsk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\suagkmlcqcvx.sys ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.184744 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.sg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pfslsiblydm.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cfyc -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ere -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Knock.ct -> c:\windows\system32\explore.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agct -> c:\windows\system32\ftpdll.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Pace, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.W )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.atmg -> c:\documents and settings\first\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\vaf59dfn\n1[1].exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aucu -> c:\windows\system32\e8main0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Nilage.foy -> c:\windows\system32\svсhost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.3004FBDE5F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.smxr -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5dc.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.smxr -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5ea.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.snoc -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5d4.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.snoc -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5e0.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.snoc -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5f0.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.snuq -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5e4.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.snuq -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5da.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.snvq -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5db.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12989, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sogy -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5e1.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sogz -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5d9.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sogz -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5e2.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sogz -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5d3.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sogz -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5e5.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.soha -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5dd.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.soha -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5eb.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sohb -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5ee.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.7281, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.599747 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sohb -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5de.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.7281, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.599747 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sokr -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5df.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sokr -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5ef.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.spqo -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5e9.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.13097, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.spqo -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5e3.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.13097, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.srsg -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5f3.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.12822, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.srsj -> c:\doc\user1\local settings\temp\~f5f4.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.13043, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.Delf.F )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.c -> c:\docume~1\kukush~1\locals~1\temp\..\eaek.wuf ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37246 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.aj -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.am -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38523 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gl -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gm -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.BlueScreen.df -> c:\windows\system32\winupdate.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.cy -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\iqdaq.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.awdf -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wuj -> c:\documents and settings\user\application data\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.A097686868 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cmrg -> c:\windows\system32\browsew.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bhaz -> c:\windows\winsvc32.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.RBot.YDL )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adov -> c:\documents and settings\v1p3r\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.AYU )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Vaklik.fgl -> \foto20.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2480 )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19224 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apwk -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aqaj -> f:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6822 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aqaj -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6822 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> c:\xpbkh.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LMir.UMA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> f:\xpbkh.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LMir.UMA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> c:\windows\system32\amvo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LMir.UMA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxk -> d:\xpbkh.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.LMir.UMA )Worm.Win32.Socks.akn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Pace, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Socks.BU )

----------


## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.kyd -> c:\program files\jntqn\jntqn.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.WordSearch )Packed.Win32.Krap.l -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.sl -> d:\renamed_file ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIZT )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.ggz -> c:\documents and settings\valentina\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3418 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nfu -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.cmqs -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pigsux.sysTrojan.Win32.Agent.cmqs -> c:\documents and settings\japanes\application data\helpfiles\winlogon.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.aspx -> c:\winxp\system\services.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1617635 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bgoh -> c:\x\deleted\burimi.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.RBot.YDL )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bhqa -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8820375144-6618282259-714589390-2593\f1.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\i386si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\securentm.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.145 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.hf -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\администратор.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5837, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Cutwail.EI )Trojan.Win32.VB.rlk -> c:\windows\msnmsg.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.2016776363 )Virus.Win32.Neshta.a -> c:\windows\svchost.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Neshta, BitDefender: Win32.Neshta.A )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\winxp\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahxa -> c:\wgv.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ddm -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4434671130-1468326351-757185894-8451\wingn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.P2P.VCE )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ddm -> f:\nadfolder\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.P2P.VCE )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ddm -> g:\nadfolder\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.P2P.VCE )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.aljf -> \2Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.pu -> c:\windows\system32\server.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.RAHack, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Small.PU )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dc -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\cvwpl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.119 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cer -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wwt -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.F0738C8C8C )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wyq -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.31B24D4D4D )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cfxs -> \1Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.own -> \3 ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.NWP )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllVirus.ALS.Pasdoc.a -> \acaddoc.lsp ( DrWEB: ACAD.Pasdoc, BitDefender: Trojan.Script.29327 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afno -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2202, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.173885 )IRC-Worm.Win32.Small.gh -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\09ez0lav\new[1].batIRC-Worm.Win32.Small.gh -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\josdf.batNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.bzo -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\81wx4de9\ads5[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Itan, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Delf.BFV )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.c -> \quarantine\support.exenot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.c -> \quarantine\a0048396.exenot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.c -> \quarantine\support0.exenot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.e -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BitAcc, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.242669 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.giw -> \quarantine\book_1123.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Adware.FieryAds.16 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gix -> \quarantine\book_3453.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Adware.FieryAds.16 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gix -> \quarantine\ktbz9cbz.exe.part ( DrWEB: archive: Adware.FieryAds.16 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.giy -> \quarantine\book_9768.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Adware.FieryAds.16 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgia -> c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dllTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ahiu -> c:\documents and settings\anton\шаблоны\identities\{815a23f0-12f1-9ac0-581e-dc7201a9187a}.dat\data\система местоопределения абонента в сотовой сети\а-gps mobile system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1454686 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.cn -> c:\documents and settings\tito\application data\bmndv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.105 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dk -> c:\documents and settings\олег\application data\xhekq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.119 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.FlyStudio.bru -> \0uid708s.exe ( BitDefender: Adware.TMAgent.C )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rzm -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.106, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1829240 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clxm -> c:\windows\system32\msivxemwuequfnmfvxybkpwmdsnmfp  aplebsb.bak ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.223 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clxm -> c:\windows\system32\msivxemwuequfnmfvxybkpwmdsnmfp  aplebsb.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.223 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.ik -> c:\documents and settings\макс\макс.exeTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aetr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxvxckxkatstvydxfobypo  wsmvhdaifafrjih.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.207887C6C6 )Virus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\windows\system32\com\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.DU )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ee -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.ED )Virus.Win32.Xorer.eo -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.15, BitDefender: Trojan.Pinx.I )Virus.Win32.Xorer.eo -> c:\windows\system32\com\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.15, BitDefender: Trojan.Pinx.I )Worm.Win32.Delf.mz -> c:\documents and settings\anton\шаблоны\identities\{815a23f0-12f1-9ac0-581e-dc7201a9187a}.dat\data\не успела добежать до туалета. прикольное мобильное видео из школьной жизни\[3gp] бежала, бежала, да и не выдержала. хорошо что хоть не укакалась.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1447316 )Worm.Win32.Delf.mz -> c:\documents and settings\anton\шаблоны\identities\{815a23f0-12f1-9ac0-581e-dc7201a9187a}.dat\data\взлом чужого почтового ящика\mail brutus\brutus aet2.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451422 )Worm.Win32.Delf.mz -> c:\documents and settings\anton\шаблоны\identities\{815a23f0-12f1-9ac0-581e-dc7201a9187a}.dat\data\читы для counter-strike\aimbot\aimbot.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Brutus.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451422 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.VB.jju -> c:\winxp\system32\avelta.exe ( BitDefender: Worm.Generic.65791 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cej -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.2014EBEBEB )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ctd -> c:\winxp\system32\mnkavgm.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Backdoor.RBot.YDL )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.MPR.015 -> c:\program files\multi password recovery\mpr_freader.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.PassView.27, BitDefender: Virtool.15481 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.luo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetiwyrjett.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Wlord.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.22A15E5E5E )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nfu -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26156 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dc -> c:\documents and settings\капитан\application data\ipmkx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.119 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bhaz -> c:\winxp\winsvc32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Backdoor.RBot.YDL )Trojan.Win32.Monder.gen -> c:\windows\system32\skynetprumbpxo.dllTrojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\мои документы\чп кулаковская и.е\consull\330036\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\consull\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\мои документы\чп кулаковская и.е\consull\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> e:\cflam.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> e:\pnmdf.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Poison.aent -> c:\root\system\may.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.686, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.F1C33C7C7C )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ngk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jpqs.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACSV )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cel -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.BJW )Exploit.Win32.Pidief.avk -> d:\virus\pdf2.pdf ( DrWEB: archive: Exploit.PDF.2, BitDefender: Exploit.PDF-JS.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cue -> c:\l.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32057 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cue -> c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32057 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cue -> c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32057 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\tstray.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\tstray.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\04.scrNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\s56ihhw6\i[1].exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\13.scrPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73 )Packed.Win32.Krap.l -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgmw -> c:\windows\system32\systool16b.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.etx -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-449234.tmpTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Kido.bj -> c:\windows\system32\ixnvw.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Knock.cr -> c:\windows\system32\explore.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tasker.11 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dkc -> h:\setup\data\june.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31882, BitDefender: Trojan.Loader.BT )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.bm -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\cd6vwduj\1[2].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38523 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dm -> c:\xunqhz.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dm -> c:\documents and settings\skomorokhova_ov\application data\iurqy.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dq -> c:\!virus!\yhdyv_virus\yhdyv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.125 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cex -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dllTrojan.Win32.Agent.cndr -> e:\config\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\confdriver.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5484 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cndr -> h:\config\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\confdriver.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5484 )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\ouxinc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.5166071717 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bhyi -> c:\windows\winsvc32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32057, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.BCA )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.dkd -> c:\windows\smngr.exeTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.iu -> c:\documents and settings\людмила\людмила.exeVirus.ALS.Pasdoc.a -> \acaddoc.lsp ( DrWEB: ACAD.Pasdoc, BitDefender: Trojan.Script.29327 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Nepoe.hp -> c:\windows\system32\winiogon.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAGO )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ngk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jpqs.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACSV )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\windows\vmnat.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wsw4nol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38404 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.ceh -> c:\windows\services.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.BQW )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\rymvnsla.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.42121 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cue -> c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32057 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\tstray.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\77.scrNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\21.scrNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\08.scrNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\12.scrNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\13.scrNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\s56ihhw6\i[1].exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvf -> c:\windows\system32\16.scrnot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.SystemSecurity.ns -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\10937504\10937504.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4398 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgox -> c:\documents and settings\женя\женя.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38937 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgox -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\localservice.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38937 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dc -> c:\documents and settings\капитан\application data\ipmkx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.119 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dq -> c:\documents and settings\капитан\application data\vcjac.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.125 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xek -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2480, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.507420 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.oze -> c:\windows\temp\b.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38670, BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.NYK )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aatj -> c:\system\folder\amdsys.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.63280 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.it -> c:\documents and settings\disp\disp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38671 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.it -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\s32bg.exe  .exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38671 )Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\мои документы\чп кулаковская и.е\consull\330036\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\consull\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\мои документы\чп кулаковская и.е\consull\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Virus.Win32.Tvido.b -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Dwee.2, BitDefender: Win32.Tvido.B )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\windows\vmnat.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.cip -> c:\documents and settings\t&j.user-015b5bcd1e\рабочий стол\system.exenot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.NeoSpy.b -> c:\neospy\hl.dllP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.gud -> e:\recycler32\dmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.5, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.A )Trojan-Downloader.JS.Agent.dxs -> \bzwfykrc.batTrojan-Downloader.JS.Agent.dxs -> \rblm.batTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgox -> c:\documents and settings\lord^\lord^.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38937 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wcgz -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\10101254\10101254.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4380 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wcha -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\90111246\90111246.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4333 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aeoz -> c:\documents and settings\xugo\рабочий стол\multi password recovery 1.1.4\multi password recovery 1.1.4 portable\mpr.exe.bak ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1768169 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gq -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.aweg -> \readme.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.E0D3B2A726 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.ATV )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wwu -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.D0837C7C7C )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xmi -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5847, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Dropper.9013ECECEC )Trojan.VBS.KillWin.s -> \anti-t.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.20117065C4 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cgbh -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.ktd -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-1269953.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.HtmlChange.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.NKJ )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bhaz -> c:\winxp\winsvc32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Backdoor.RBot.YDL )Trojan.Win32.Qhost.lqw -> c:\lovivkontakte\vkontakteservice.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.gbl -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6797 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kzi -> c:\pac.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5857 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kzi -> c:\windows\wmslives.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5857 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kzi -> c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5857 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\windows\system32\23.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5856 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\windows\tstray.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5856 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5856 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\documents and settings\lord^\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\w96n4xqj\m[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5856 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bvw -> d:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4434, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.OB )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cuk -> c:\windows\smngr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32067 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.r -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.6408F75555 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> \cmdow.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.HideWindows )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lwd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\wzszxdkssiyur.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207D82B2B2 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lwe -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\tmwztyxxbvrlrt.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2965 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lxc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetaowyyuej.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.glx -> c:\docume~1\user\applic~1\aldea\aldea.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.origin, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Downloader.ADLoad.NDJ )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgrs -> c:\documents and settings\user\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3426 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ausa -> d:\virus\iokey.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.awhu -> d:\virus\sysio.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAGK )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.btx -> d:\virus\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2713, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1567143 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xhd -> d:\virus\twex1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.5, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.92828 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xjt -> d:\virus\twex2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.5, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.92828 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cncs -> c:\winnt\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.205 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Pakes.nnc -> c:\windows\system32\wzszxymmwyqxt.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2463, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.F0B8474747 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.alm -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrtd.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.BEnergy, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.ALM )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kzi -> c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5857 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.kzi -> c:\windows\wmslives.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5857 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.kid -> g:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\x0r.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.816, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACOS )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.kid -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\x0r.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.816, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACOS )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5856 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nhv -> c:\windows\tstray.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.aes -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.201CE3E3E3 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgox -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\localservice.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38937 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.big -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.dy -> c:\windows\help\hlp.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.scl -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bhqc -> e:\memory\s-v-6-2009\peace.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bhqc -> c:\memory\s-v-6-2009\peace.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.biwe -> f:\c\settings\cool.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> e:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bjds -> c:\c\settings\vdial.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38932 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bjnh -> c:\documents and settings\davidik\r5n6f1b2l6d5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Vaklik.fij -> \foto20.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2480, BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AW )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ahyu -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26125, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CBQ )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\bkxvcb.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.67120 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.c -> c:\documents and settings\user\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3426 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.pu -> c:\windows\system32\server.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.RAHack, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Small.PU )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gr -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> e:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exeTrojan.Win32.Rabbit.jl -> c:\documents and settings\baldej\baldej.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> c:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NZJ )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gdm -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Rahak.a -> c:\windows\system32\svchsot.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.RAHack, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.7341 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Small.vb -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Darkshell.73 )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> d:\windows\system32\wsw4nol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38404, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.71099 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qpf -> c:\windows\system32\khffvnhw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.EIK )P2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.N )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.gwc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7693177806-6363429425-300373255-1712\sysdate.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AY )Rootkit.Win32.DarkShell.a -> c:\windows\system32\regedit32.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Hupigon.AAFV )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgwt -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgyg -> c:\windows\system32\physvc.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.eve -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-4016656.tmpTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Knock.db -> d:\windows\system32\explore.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.auun -> c:\windows\system32\awp.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gt -> d:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xhf -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.317689B8B8 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\temp\272.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4173691019-7801716360-437347283-3416\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\slab8lij\ivana[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pbq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.adkq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\netsik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.jl -> c:\documents and settings\matafor\matafor.exeTrojan.Win32.Stuh.plx -> c:\windows\system32\bonopefo.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1666, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.306897D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Stuh.ply -> c:\windows\system32\bubopoyu.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1666, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.306897D7D7 )Trojan.Win32.Stuh.plz -> c:\windows\system32\kelinepe.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1666, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.306897D7D7 )Worm.VBS.Autorun.dp -> c:\windows\system32\winjpg.jpg ( DrWEB: VBS.Siggen.7358 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.geh -> d:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aicu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mgqs.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wsw4nol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38404, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.71099 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cfy -> \3905.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\services.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\sbqcz.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.Agent.sk -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\11372814\11372814.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.gxe -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9080424092-9712050342-991714451-0174\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2480, BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AX )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.gxe -> f:\cache\tmp983.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2480, BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AX )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lyt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetsoayxyfk.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.nbt -> c:\windows\system32\hjell32.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.nbt -> c:\windows\system32\hjell32.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wcyc -> c:\windows\msa.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Hexzone.od -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2025366874-1509921214-379129816-500\dc1618.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1100, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMQS )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bjij -> c:\2nuk.comTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bjij -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bjij -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bjmp -> c:\windows\system32\e8main0.dllTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gq -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xix -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AW )Trojan.Win32.BHO.vcq -> c:\documents and settings\punks not dead\application data\bpfeed.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1123561945-73586283-1801674531-500\dc39.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkki -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0731574098-0311890282-856992119-3274\hdav.exeTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.pca -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-6372921.tmpTrojan.Win32.Inject.rwp -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2025366874-1509921214-379129816-500\dc1619.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5808, BitDefender: Trojan.Zlob.1.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.149 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aiig -> c:\windows\system32\skynetebmpmevo.dllTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aiig -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetqoirkrgi.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.262, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> c:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NZJ )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gee -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.mw -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Deleter.e -> c:\program files\texet\утилиты для плееров texet t-72x,t-73x,t-74x\deldrv.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.evr -> c:\docume~1\86c2~1\locals~1\temp\cd.tmp.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gt -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Blocker.ca -> \virus\mvhgn.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Delf.h -> \sound.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.origin )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cgd -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3562 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cgl -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2043434 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.E0D32C2C2C )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.vrn -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.A1827D7D7D )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\user\doctorweb\quarantine\xhhpgd.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.5166071717 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8xmncp2f\ivana[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4093679677-8987022443-776092119-4131\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\594.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\960.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8xmncp2f\ivana[2].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.nmm -> \wm3rc.exeTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aiig -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetbappqlvt.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.262, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19224 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gej -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> g:\strongkey-rc1.3-build-208.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\msmacro64.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.agmy -> c:\documents and settings\admin\000\o4a2k81h8.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.886, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NZJ )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.ckt -> c:\documents and settings\asus\system.exenot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.SystemSecurity.ob -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\16634844\16634844.exePacked.Win32.Krap.b -> c:\2ifetri.cmd ( BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lzt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lzt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\amd64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lzt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lzt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\i386si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bkc -> c:\windows\desk.cplTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bkc -> f:\autorun.infTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jyd -> c:\windows\system32\~.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nia -> c:\documents and settings\администрация\local settings\temp\winiotf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.41, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nia -> c:\docume~1\6346~1\locals~1\temp\winiotf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.41, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nia -> c:\windows\temp\winvuve.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.41, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gu -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ajb -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.awmd -> c:\windows\system32\sys32net.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3497 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cgq -> d:\wxp\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3535 )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.8069, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.57048 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.biwd -> c:\documents and settings\admin\update.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.jo -> c:\documents and settings\д ом\д ом.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5881 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.kf -> c:\documents and settings\brainail.insane\brainail.insane.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5842 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\documents and settings\администрация\doctorweb\quarantine\bguo.p  if ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \hijackthis.exeVirus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.aqyr -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.DeAlfa.af -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeBackdoor.Win32.Delf.prl -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kec24ta8\1[2].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38523, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2049195 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.prl -> c:\windows\temp\rdl4.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38523, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2049195 )Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.np -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hul -> \9392.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hul -> c:\windows\system32\msdriver.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.clj -> c:\windows\system32\intelfc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cfuy -> c:\windows\system32\avast!antivirus.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.37569, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AANY )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gu -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cgw -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3562 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.whz -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.100243 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3713 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nno -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kec24ta8\1[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38523 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqbh -> \system32\hjgruixyqxofxj.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.264 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqbi -> \system32\hjgruilvmwysfu.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.265 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqbi -> \system32\hjgruiwsp.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.265 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol -> \system32\drivers\hjgruikmpmstrw.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19224 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aqyt -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.arau -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> l:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NZJ )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aifu -> c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll:_rc_db_5.1.2600:$  data ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.300C6DECEC )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aifu -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\comctl32.dll:_rc_db_5  .1.2600:$data ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.300C6DECEC )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aifu -> c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll:_rc_db_5.1.2600 ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.300C6DECEC )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.chy -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.1020DFDFDF )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ynbrd.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SaveNow.by -> c:\system volume information\_restore{98fa1193-dd64-4192-91ef-171f2858fea3}\rp95\a0018000.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.SaveNow, BitDefender: Adware.Savenow.CA )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.mau -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kdrc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.3908, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.787288 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gus -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3473 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gy -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xhf -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.7136C9F8F8 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3713 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruiiigtdeoa.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe.3db8dd44 ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> c:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NZJ )Worm.Win32.Downloader.akf -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aicu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mgqs.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cjg -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3531, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.BL )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.oqq -> c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dllP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hez -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6653649732-9772915050-365880106-7898\sysdate.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.jj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protect.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.429, BitDefender: Win32.Mydoom.ABS )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.r -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxbccvyqjl.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.401CE3D3D3 )Trojan-Clicker.HTML.IFrame.ait -> \avz4\log\virusinfo_syscure.htmTrojan-Clicker.HTML.IFrame.ait -> \avz4\log\virusinfo_syscheck.htmTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.uu -> c:\windows\temp\wmsetup.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.62110, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2051568 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.doa -> \jwtch32.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bkwm -> d:\3j2h0tf.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bkwm -> c:\3j2h0tf.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.blan -> c:\windows.0\temp\nmdfgds0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.blbu -> c:\windows.0\temp\olhrwef.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.ijw -> c:\windows\temp\157110957mxx.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wow.1368, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCOX )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.agvz -> c:\documents and settings\admin\doctorweb\quarantine\a1a6bc2e.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.BA87F260 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Blocker.cd -> e:\documents and settings\max\application data\jausy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.146 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Blocker.cd -> e:\5r1rpm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.146 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clls -> c:\windows\system32\15.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.2424, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2037166 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clls -> c:\documents and settings\сергей алесандрович\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\sj6va5gr\mal[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.2424, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2037166 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cnut -> c:\documents and settings\spenser\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkbc -> c:\documents and settings\анюта\local settings\temp\684.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.CWK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bltq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3969916434-9905983515-392638857-3214\nissan.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.blwe -> c:\system\g-923-321232-3232-32211-23\memory.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.24734, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1941656 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pgt -> c:\windows\temp\tempo-89822734.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2478, BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.OIQ )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqbi -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\skynetrauwvhtv.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.265 )Trojan.Win32.VB.sjg -> c:\windows\temp\db.exeVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\program files\vistadrive\vsdrv.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\alcmtr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz4\avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.jvw -> c:\windows\system32:vcrt80.exe:$data ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1614115 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACSZ )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYP )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.jq -> c:\windows\system32\01.tmp ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Conficker.A )Net-Worm.Win32.Mofeir.bp -> c:\docume~1\mastash\locals~1\temp\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tcpmib, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Mofeir.AI )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.150 -> c:\windows\system32\sysuser\system.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.LanAgent, BitDefender: Trojan.Lanagent.B )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.ey -> c:\windows\system32\mpk\mpk.dllPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hfa -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9336452983-7479591541-131385473-9229\sysdate.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.jji -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\blue.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4658, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1743825 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bvrz -> c:\windows\fonts\delme.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1821264 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.covk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7787324109-5505125736-018054196-6792\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.BHO.vmo -> c:\program files\adobe\adrouter.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Adrouter )Trojan.Win32.BHO.vmo -> e:\program files\adobe\adrouter.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Adrouter )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.peu -> d:\temp\b.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.OJM )Trojan.Win32.HideProc.bc -> c:\windows\system32\sysuser\sys2.dllTrojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\мои документы\чп кулаковская и.е\consull\330036\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.hl -> c:\мои документы\чп кулаковская и.е\consull\cons.rar ( DrWEB: archive: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4916, BitDefender: Trojan.Krotten.B )Type_Win32 -> c:\winnt\explorer.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.noz -> c:\docume~1\mastash\locals~1\temp\msnupdater.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2750, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.29623 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.phg -> c:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1684107 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.akg -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.822E1EBCBC )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.llr -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\skynetxnkvgbyq.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2028487 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hvj -> c:\windows\system32\siteaccess.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.16 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gwc -> c:\documents and settings\skripnichenko\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3475 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgcf -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26125 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.cg -> c:\documents and settings\pika\application data\adwind.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cgl -> c:\windows\system32\java32w.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.KeyLogger.3563, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2043434 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xhf -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.216699A8A8 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.yma -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1829783 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clui -> c:\windows.0\system32\kungsfdpbpsewb.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.214, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1999470 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.clxm -> c:\windows\system32\msivxuwpdqvstdynqjemwrdxhdkefg  dkddbae.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.223, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2020384 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cpjm -> c:\windows\owavuniw.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Hiloti.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Antavmu.bjx -> f:\7kuoqq.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.03946B7A7A )Trojan.Win32.Antavmu.bjy -> f:\874o9aru.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.23B44B5A5A )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bxdbhgeo.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> g:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3713 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3713 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqbi -> c:\windows\system32\hjgruirvkypbob.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.265 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqcg -> c:\windows.0\system32\kungsfxqxjetti.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.165 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1339854 )Trojan.Win32.Small.bzc -> c:\windows.0\system32\kungsfbnreeuxm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38278 )Trojan.Win32.Smardf.ff -> c:\windows\system32\cfgbken.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31994, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2060724 )Virus.VBS.Agent.bo -> c:\windows\system\svcl32.vbs ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Svcl.1, BitDefender: Trojan.Script.11138 )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\documents and settings\1\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\documents and settings\1\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\zqosys32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\hdashcut.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5806, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\documents and settings\1\рабочий стол\флешка 11.02.2009\brud.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.arfy -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> c:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NZJ )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.raz -> c:\windows\system32\bdefcacabeedffca.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1764141 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ea -> c:\documents and settings\nike\nike.exeBackdoor.Win32.SdBot.mbj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nircmd.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4663, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.88529 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ntc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\mxqs.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\cvwszdvl.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.822E1EBCBC )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\docume~1\c20d~1\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.822E1EBCBC )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.21 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Deleter.e -> c:\program files\texet\deldrv.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.vu -> c:\windows\system32\crypt.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.503, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SN!!g.5260A9E6 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gxh -> c:\documents and settings\наташа\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3470 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jyl -> h:\documents and settings\spy\spy.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.cj -> c:\windows\temp\bhqlwukvfj.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.Delf.j -> c:\windows\media\sound.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wzr -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.clxm -> c:\windows\system32\msivxuwpdqvstdynqjemwrdxhdkefg  dkddbae.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.223, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2020384 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kvp -> c:\documents and settings\nike\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Agent.CY )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kwc -> c:\windows\temp\crqftnwwrq.exeTrojan.Win32.Delf.ntg -> c:\windows\system32\skexsq.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1264, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqcs -> c:\windows\system32\msivxfxwvbkpufnaqnfwmobwgbeycp  asnvdiy.dllVirus.Win32.Hidrag.a -> c:\progra~1\common~1\whenu\dtadap~1.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Jeefo.36352, BitDefender: Win32.Jeefo.B )Virus.Win32.Hidrag.a -> c:\windows\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Jeefo.36352, BitDefender: Win32.Jeefo.B )Virus.Win32.Hidrag.a -> c:\progra~1\common~1\whenu\dtadapter.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Jeefo.36352, BitDefender: Win32.Jeefo.B )Virus.Win32.Neshta.a -> c:\windows\svchost.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Neshta, BitDefender: Application.Tool.4217 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.etx -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5406, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1373005 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fwm -> c:\documents and settings\диана\application data\microsoft\windowsdailyupdate.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Dewnad.D )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ec -> c:\documents and settings\артем\артем.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40159, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JMDY )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ec -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\administrator.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40159, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JMDY )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cml -> c:\windows\system32\servises.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1921117 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ejnkrtmz.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.Hooker.am -> c:\program files\input director\idhooklibrary.dllnot-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.ey -> c:\windows\system32\mpk\mpk.dllP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hjg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8399088524-2892934850-041263952-1760\sysdate.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.7024DBDBDB )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.ts -> c:\win-xp\system32\drivers\hjgruijouyxpiq.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Rootkit.Heur.4018E7A6A6 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cbe -> c:\winnt\system32\hnxfjkuk.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1667, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1788813 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gzh -> d:\английский\распечатать\book_3346.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Adware.FieryAds.16, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.74242 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.AutoIt.jj -> c:\windows\system32\ssvichosst.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autoit.AZ )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bkzl -> c:\docume~1\asus\locals~1\temp\nmdfgds0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bldm -> c:\windows\system32\e8main1.bakTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bldm -> c:\windows\system32\e8main1.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmfz -> d:\p.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmfz -> c:\p.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmfz -> c:\docume~1\asus\locals~1\temp\olhrwef.exeTrojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aav -> c:\windows\system32\px.axTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.njb -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\temp\e.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1633776 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aeus -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\mxevgde3\pin[1].exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1891754 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gsq -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0nazgbml\pin[1].exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1722409 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cgix -> c:\program files\expdebug.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.1040BFAFAF )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kvp -> c:\documents and settings\di\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Agent.CY )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.xn -> c:\windows\system32\cssrss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30060, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1900968 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.vmo -> c:\program files\adobe\adrouter.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Adrouter )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bjds -> c:\c\settings\vdial.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38932, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.UY )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3713 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bmlx -> c:\documents and settings\рубин\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\21deiilo\reddx[2].mp3 ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2094713 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.ntg -> c:\windows\system32\cvbqsz.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1264, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Inject.afpp -> c:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.gr -> c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pax.1, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1830425 )Trojan.Win32.Small.caj -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\~с4d219.tmp ( BitDefender: Generic.PWS.Games.3.87DC8E95 )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19832 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gex -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gex -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2095132 )HEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethtlexk.sys ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.IEBooot.27D3E52B )not-a-virus:Porn-Dialer.Win32.GBDialer.j -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\temp__044\2128.tmp ( DrWEB: Dialer.Maxd, BitDefender: Trojan.GBDialer.J )not-a-virus:Porn-Dialer.Win32.GBDialer.j -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\temp__044\2584.tmp ( DrWEB: Dialer.Maxd, BitDefender: Trojan.GBDialer.J )not-a-virus:Porn-Dialer.Win32.GBDialer.j -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\temp__044\2308.tmp ( DrWEB: Dialer.Maxd, BitDefender: Trojan.GBDialer.J )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Zango.ce -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1004336348-725345543-1002\dc41\bin\10.3.85.0\firefox\extensions\plugins  \npclntax_zangosa.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Zango.83, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.401DE24040 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Zango.ce -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\npclntax_zangosa.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Zango.83, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.401DE24040 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> d:\temp\kfuatx\kfuatx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.C1F6978787 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cbe -> c:\winnt\system32\hnxfjkuk.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1667, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1788813 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.chzn -> c:\windows\sorry.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alox -> c:\windows\system32\calc.ifoTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.yvq -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.bkks -> c:\windows\system32\xp-061b60b1.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2697, BitDefender: GenPack:Trojan.Agent.AKFV )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cpmp -> c:\winnt\system32\ptodudj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2473, BitDefender: Trojan.Boaxxe.P )Trojan.Win32.Inject.afpp -> c:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.miu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\asc3550p.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.142, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.WI )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.arkx -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6815, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.00488160A0 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gex -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.DeAlfa.da -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.29027 )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.PWDump.2 -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\''wga notification v1.5.708.0'' update\data\port_rockxp_v4.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.Pwdump, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1641227 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ixu -> c:\windows\system32\ramdma.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2798, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Suurch.aay -> c:\docume~1\owner\locals~1\temp\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Collector.121 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmwm -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\nmdfgds0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmwn -> d:\p.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmwn -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\olhrwef.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmwn -> d:\j39y2.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmwn -> c:\p.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmwo -> c:\windows\system32\e8main0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmyi -> c:\system volume information\_restore{9418b7b1-a5b4-49f6-b632-3f3599491773}\rp114\a0016502.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmyi -> d:\system volume information\_restore{9418b7b1-a5b4-49f6-b632-3f3599491773}\rp114\a0016553.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmyi -> d:\system volume information\_restore{9418b7b1-a5b4-49f6-b632-3f3599491773}\rp114\a0016530.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmyi -> c:\system volume information\_restore{9418b7b1-a5b4-49f6-b632-3f3599491773}\rp114\a0016528.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmyi -> c:\system volume information\_restore{9418b7b1-a5b4-49f6-b632-3f3599491773}\rp114\a0016551.batTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmyi -> d:\system volume information\_restore{9418b7b1-a5b4-49f6-b632-3f3599491773}\rp114\a0016504.batTrojan.Win32.Agent.cprl -> c:\progra~1\micphone\antit.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.7028D7C7C7 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bhqc -> c:\memory\s-v-6-2009\peace.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.UX )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3713 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.3713 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bmlx -> c:\documents and settings\roma\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\yhj8hoby\reddx[1].mp3 ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2094713 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bmlx -> c:\documents and settings\user\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4fw89z12\reddx[1].mp3 ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2094713 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\okspgw.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aiwe -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxeyapuxdompxwsnop  uybiquxvklvreqyu.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207C83B3B3 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aixd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruippkdbvcv.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19224 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.acm -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.937, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.LD )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.acm -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.937, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.LD )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aquc -> f:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aquc -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pes -> c:\windows\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Kais, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.64465 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pes -> c:\windows\setuprs1.pif ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Kais, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.64465 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2095132 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.noa -> c:\program files\drweb\spnt40ac432e.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.158 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.noa -> c:\program files\drweb\spnt40ac432e.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.158 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.DsBot.acr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\scqs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.686, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.1225DACECE )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.WinPCDefender.bk -> c:\documents and settings\owner\xp deluxe protector\xpdeluxe.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.vu -> c:\windows\system32\crypt.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.503, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SN!!g.A57BC82A )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.clz -> c:\windows\system32\mlhost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alox -> c:\windows\system32\calc.ifoTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jyu -> c:\windows\system32\calc.ifoTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Suurch.aay -> c:\docume~1\owner\locals~1\temp\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Collector.121 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.avoi -> c:\windows\mkchik.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.30A45B7D7D )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Flystud.yr -> c:\windows\system32\4743da\31bd2b.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.4360, BitDefender: GenPack:Backdoor.Generic.185023 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmmd -> d:\windows\system32\flashd32.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fh -> c:\windows\help\hlp.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.chz -> \klv4.0.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.yvq -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.arif -> d:\windows\system32\vtullbcy.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.448, BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.Gen.5 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cpzi -> c:\documents and settings\дмитрий\application data\yzdek.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cqge -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.agad -> c:\documents and settings\vyacheslav matveev\vyacheslav matveev.exeTrojan.Win32.Monder.chmo -> d:\windows\system32\qomfdbqh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.based.26, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Vundo.2149B68686 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cmwt -> d:\windows\system32\gafilumu.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.GMM )Trojan.Win32.Qhost.lsk -> c:\program files\java\jre1.6.2\java.exeTrojan.Win32.Stuh.rwo -> d:\windows\system32\mamapome.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.GMM )Trojan.Win32.Stuh.rwp -> d:\windows\system32\putevama.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.GMM )Trojan.Win32.Stuh.rwq -> d:\windows\system32\timinebe.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.GMM )Trojan.Win32.VB.oxq -> c:\program files\adobe systems,inc\avi flash codec\codec_update.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.VB.1020DF9F9F )Trojan.Win32.VB.stp -> d:\documents and settings\администратор.user\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\otmzwx23\db[1].exeTrojan.Win32.VB.stp -> d:\documents and settings\администратор.user\local settings\temp\db.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.arkx -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6815, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.00488160A0 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ggr -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7176 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.DeAlfa.dp -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.29027 )Email-Worm.Win32.Agent.ghg -> c:\windows\system32\wininet.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Starter.860, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Dropper.SGO )Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\wsx0nol.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3017 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.coh -> c:\windows\services.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.coi -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4465 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.822E1EBCBC )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.e -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycentriainfobar.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.14, BitDefender: Application.Generic.22806 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.e -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.14, BitDefender: Application.Generic.22806 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.9615, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.83C43B2B2B )P2P-Worm.Win32.Malas.r -> \sexscreensaver.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Asalam, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.51235 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Malas.r -> \sexscreensaverlib.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Asalam, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.51235 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.maf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\securentm.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cmb -> c:\windows\system32\mlhost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.PronClick.i -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26125, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2101577 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gxh -> c:\documents and settings\stas\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3470 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ciaf -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ciiz -> c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\a08eh7dw\lo[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38937 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cijm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25482 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.blj -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.860 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.agoy -> \clvhhi.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3654, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.FYd.3E67BDE8 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.avxa -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\smss.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.0400458880 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.acp -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1735818 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.mvv -> \winbetyeu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.21, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2042149 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.acwb -> c:\windows\temp\windqlxmhm9av8w.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1325966 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.ep -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.gs -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.hi -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Zbot.SO )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.yst -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.41728D8D8D )Trojan.Win32.BHO.voz -> c:\documents and settings\никита\application data\msmedia.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bnva -> c:\1_recycler\s-1-5-21-9366256713-8061695488-954734328-2195\hdav.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.RBot.YDL )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\negnkj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllVirus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\windows\system32\com\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.DU )Virus.Win32.Xorer.fb -> c:\documents and settings\admin\doctorweb\quarantine\pagefil1.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.17, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1629436 )Virus.Win32.Xorer.fb -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.17, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1629436 )Virus.Win32.Xorer.fb -> c:\windows\system32\com\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.17, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1629436 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aqaz -> h:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2480, BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AX )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aqaz -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2480, BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AX )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gfy -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ggr -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7176 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.akw -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pzd -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1265 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pzd -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1265 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cqf -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.1020DFCFCF )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.OneStep.fnh -> c:\program files\wyyo\wyyo.dllnot-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemoteTaskManager.d -> c:\windows\system32\rtmservice.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ddm -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6511938994-7744945720-379434204-5551\wingn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.P2P.VCE )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hru -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9511411052-1540652837-551965501-1674\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.7024DBDBDB )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Bancos.ekj -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.hxw -> c:\windows\system32\msdriver.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.hds -> c:\docume~1\пользо~1\applic~1\aldea\aldea.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.30, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Downloader.ADLoad.NDJ )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqbt -> e:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\japb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MailSpam.41, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAFO )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ciiz -> c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\a08eh7dw\lo[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38937 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cikg -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26125 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cimd -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bll -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.388 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jze -> c:\windows\system32\calc.ifo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40401 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.boe -> c:\windows\temp\923.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2102236 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nia -> e:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\fxdorg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.41, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.he -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cogy -> e:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\winljbqw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3378, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2044615 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\sdrcmj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruilaswuhrq.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruiprurcvno.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.argp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.arpn -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aioe -> c:\windows\system32\zasnp.exe ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.238, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hupigon.145523 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsn -> c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31224, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.172882 )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.pzh -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1265 )Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.lj -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.29451, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.20B44B5E9F )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.er -> c:\documents and settings\kostya\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cqa -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4465 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hqk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1638670302-2025489786-833297157-9381\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hsd -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8636672810-6804087930-147771077-4195\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jze -> c:\temp\e6e.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40401 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bpy -> c:\windows\system32\rpcc.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zgo -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Antavmu.bwa -> g:\x.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32566, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.13847B6A6A )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.57737 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.8, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hamweq.F )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkys -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.8, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hamweq.F )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bogq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3657481768-6858164750-900815248-9612\rundll32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.3, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\scpcig.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\vscdox.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\ogtvmm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\ekvzyo.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Delf.nvx -> c:\windows\system32\flgenj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.605C3D2C2C )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllWorm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> c:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NZJ )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ggv -> c:\removable\device\dew.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40376, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hamweq.B )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ggv -> c:\removable\device\dew.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40376, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hamweq.B )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lfd -> c:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491938-601003340-1214\ghgsv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.997, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.90A45B6F6F )Backdoor.Win32.Spammy.a -> c:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\w6c12f.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.eu -> c:\documents and settings\татьяна гупалова\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hsb -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3163424786-5790307443-961233422-6130\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.clz -> c:\windows\system32\mlhost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqbt -> c:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\ihae.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MailSpam.41, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAFO )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cish -> c:\windows\system32\2db.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.nkr -> c:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\winkeqwjh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Sector.origin, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.hk -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fi -> e:\md.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fi -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.axky -> c:\windows\mkchik.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.30A45B7D7D )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pmq -> c:\documents and settings\1\doctorweb\quarantine\wait[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1544039 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cogy -> c:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\mcme.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3378, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2044615 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.VkHost.ac -> c:\windows\temp\rdl5b.tmpTrojan.Win32.VkHost.ac -> c:\windows\temp\rdl3c.tmpTrojan.Win32.VkHost.ac -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\vbb17k42\gaz[1].exeVirus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19832 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> r:\iuurko.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> p:\mrki.cmd ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> r:\yfckdu.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> p:\mlkg.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> p:\jnnqj.cmd ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> r:\mlcx.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ardo -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.AutoRun.argp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Deleter.e -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1004336348-113007714-839522115-1003\dc70.00\deldrv.exenot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.iaq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6494827682-7386264868-481580506-1064\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.whdt -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\10480624\10480624.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.awmo -> c:\windows\system32\nvrmn.dll ( BitDefender: Worm.Generic.73192 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.aec -> c:\windows\system32\soundmix.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Clive, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.195808 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.aec -> c:\program files\drweb\infected.!!!\soundmix.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Clive, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.195808 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.aec -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\zipexr.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Clive, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.195808 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.gq -> c:\windows\system32\user32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Zapinit )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ajqh -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxsrnkxiltepabuyeh  fprtudpuiwqpoirl.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207C83B3B3 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ajqi -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxidqolvllxoewemov  ukhuhosdnpxkdqwn.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2479, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.207C83B3B3 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.TDSS.ne -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gaopdxwolchdtb.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.TDSS.401CE3D3D3 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\grtner.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.75307 )Packed.Win32.Krap.l -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ied -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9717482422-4113942505-781600370-2566\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ciz -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\application data\google\chrome\application\1.0.154.53\59674af6  78dc5a18\59674af678dc5a18 ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31106, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1824209 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.hn -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fo -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fo -> e:\md.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fo -> f:\md.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fs -> c:\windows\media\sound.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.origin )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.ft -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.ft -> d:\md.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.fz -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.gc -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.gc -> d:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.aua -> c:\program files\drivers\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2159972 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.ajut -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\geyekrhvfrmdrr.sysTrojan.Win32.Tdss.ajva -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruiiexviqew.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.VB.tao -> c:\db.exeWorm.Win32.Downloader.alc -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.alc -> g:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.qad -> c:\windows\services.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lhj -> c:\windows\system32\smnss.exe ( BitDefender: GenPack:Generic.Mydoom.6FC77B34 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.e -> c:\documents and settings\саня\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.origin, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2163337 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\docume~1\7e35~1\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.822E1EBCBC )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cisb -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.awwe -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.awyc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40394 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.pmq -> c:\documents and settings\1\doctorweb\quarantine\wait[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1544039 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zgo -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cquk -> c:\windows\system32\qt-dx3.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bovb -> c:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491938-601003341-1214\lhgpv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.38, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2183720 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.fit -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.8347, BitDefender: Trojan.AVKiller.AS )Virus.Win32.Protector.a -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2670, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.HN )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> d:\popopo3\opopop.com ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fti -> c:\windows\temp\pi.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.443, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1586162 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.gb -> c:\windows\system32\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40429 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.gb -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40429 )Backdoor.Win32.Nepoe.jf -> c:\windows\system\msdct.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4910, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2197859 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.csz -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-117609710-839522115-682003330-500\dc1.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20609F9F9F )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.csz -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20609F9F9F )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Deleter.e -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1004336348-113007714-839522115-1003\dc70.00\deldrv.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.maf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\amd64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.maf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\netsik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgox -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\localservice.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38937, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2135735 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.hi -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40314, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2185637 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.hl -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2171442 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.gc -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.gc -> d:\md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.amdz -> c:\system volume information\_restore{51157333-6cf1-41f7-944a-630e7bae2043}\rp4\a0003925.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Alupko.30, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Zlob.ACVL )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.amdz -> c:\system volume information\_restore{51157333-6cf1-41f7-944a-630e7bae2043}\rp4\a0002932.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Alupko.30, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Zlob.ACVL )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.amdz -> c:\windows\temp\winter.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Alupko.30, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Zlob.ACVL )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zgo -> c:\documents and settings\kira\application data\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cqun -> c:\windows\usb_mgr.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cqun -> c:\windows\usb_mgr.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cqvi -> c:\windows\system32\e5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40399 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cqzw -> \avenger\geyekrpxevcrdm.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kxw -> d:\documents and settings\макс\макс.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bohj -> h:\release\debug\ghx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7162, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SU )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bohj -> c:\release\debug\ghx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7162, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SU )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bohj -> c:\release\debug\ghx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7162, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SU )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bpcc -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Trojan.Win32.Rabbit.od -> c:\windows\temp\eaa.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33158, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Kobcka.FG )Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.vtv -> c:\windows\mgxfebsq.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Zlob.7.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.arfb -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.asfj -> c:\windows\temp\vrt67a7.tmp ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.00488160A0 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cub -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1343, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Rootkit.17518 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gbk -> c:\windows\support.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.201C7DFCFC )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gga -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Worm.Generic.74884 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.DeAlfa.ec -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\z0q02qhd\1[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.29027 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lgq -> c:\windows\mrmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32672 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.ajrq -> g:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491937-601013331-1214\spds.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost.1002, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2200061 )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.21 -> c:\windows\system32\r_server.exe ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.irb -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8831889690-6721078358-748674829-7065\winmap32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.5, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgwt -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40103 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.akkm -> c:\windows\system32\mcenspc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.30, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1635850 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aure -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\tdrkfa2a\20min[1].exe ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.DownLoad.38404, BitDefender: Dropped:Worm.Generic.71099 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.acp -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1735818 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.dg -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.gz -> \2009-07-22\hlp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20748B8B8B )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zmu -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.coxq -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\iiq55kpm\dropper[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3045, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2197423 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cqun -> c:\windows\usb_mgr.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.cgkh -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\iiq55kpm\inside[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2191615 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kyb -> c:\windows\system32\257.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40399 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.obp -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan.Win32.Jexec.cgp -> c:\documents and settings\all users\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\adobe doctor lighting.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.29115 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> g:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.172 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.175 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.18, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\com\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.18, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Xorer.dt -> c:\windows\system32\com\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.DU )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.byt -> g:\vgrsitconverter.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5122, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.GK )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gga -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Worm.Generic.74884 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gga -> c:\windows\desk.cpl ( BitDefender: Worm.Generic.74884 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.DeAlfa.ei -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ol2bgduf\new[1].exeBackdoor.Win32.HareBot.gd -> c:\documents and settings\максим\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wzv4jmv2\lo[4].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40429 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.gj -> c:\documents and settings\максим\ms18_word.exeBackdoor.Win32.HareBot.gj -> c:\windows\system32\ms18_word.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lgq -> c:\windows\mrmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32672 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.ex -> d:\documents and settings\alex\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Hoax.Win32.Renos.vcgw -> d:\window\system32\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40429 )Hoax.Win32.Renos.vcgw -> d:\documents and settings\alex\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40429 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.AdvancedAntivirus.er -> c:\program files\advancedvirusremover\pavrm.exe ( BitDefender: GenPack:Trojan.FakeAV.OD )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.irc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3174576791-3661857092-741739246-5074\wmiprvse.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7253, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.irc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8915018257-5492863442-172492626-8651\wmiprvse.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7253, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.irc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5977884353-1159752629-411711579-3791\wmiprvse.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7253, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lsj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\zlqyfelp7.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3097, BitDefender: Rootkit.23672 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cly -> c:\windows\system32\mlhost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wjwi -> d:\window\system32\braviax.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Rooter.e -> c:\documents and settings\максим\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wzv4jmv2\stat[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32538, BitDefender: Dropped:Rootkit.23672 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.gz -> c:\windows\help\hlp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.Hype.20748B8B8B )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.axky -> c:\windows\mkchik.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ftpharv.6, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.30A45B7D7D )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crfb -> c:\windows\system32\winupdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4526 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crfb -> c:\windows\system32\winupdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4526 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crfb -> c:\windows\system32\winupdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4526 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7857559606-7046050793-135073055-9879\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kxw -> c:\documents and settings\максим\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wzv4jmv2\lo[2].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40611 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bprc -> c:\system volume information\_restore{0f00e5d2-94a8-4067-a100-7bc12fdf8229}\rp24\a0002840.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5870, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2096036 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\mssfc.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruixiltiqjv.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.akmf -> h:\system32\geyekrwelathqf.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.310, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.akzw -> h:\system32\geyekrcbnmpxvh.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.310, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.akzw -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\geyekrcbnmpxvh.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.310, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.akzw -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\geyekrphweecpc.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.310, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.akzw -> c:\windows\system32\geyekrphweecpc.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.310, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Virus.DOS.Trivial.30.f -> \30.com ( DrWEB: Trivial.32, BitDefender: Trivial.30.L )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cpq -> j:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1400, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Neakse.bew -> c:\windows\system32\geyekrrekeppbf.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.320, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Backdoor.Win32.Neakse.bfe -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\geyekrkbphxllr.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Geyekr.2, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.dgc -> c:\windows\temp\_ex-68.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\help\svchost.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exePacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.vu -> c:\windows\system32\crypt.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.503, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SN!!g.57C4C84F )P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.vu -> g:\2c4sq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32566, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.03946B7A7A )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.iso -> d:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4495726555-3418505237-274436573-7680\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.DlfBfkg.nx -> d:\windows\system32\wiwow64.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bj -> c:\windows\system32\wlctrl32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.54123, BitDefender: Trojan.Pandex.AK )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.hd -> c:\windows\system32\user32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.179 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zod -> d:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cric -> d:\windows\system32\onahccf.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2473, BitDefender: Trojan.Boaxxe.P )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9560637577-2309965113-525913946-8260\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3852629918-8092601372-882222779-6177\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> d:\system volume information\_restore{f5a46753-f859-4337-a845-a0fff5f07517}\rp3\a0000036.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ext -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\wwytrrni.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1652, BitDefender: Rootkit.17589 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.obp -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllWorm.Win32.AutoRun.anwh -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.NT )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.asux -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\wins32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6647, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2066869 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gip -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\cmcmgrs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.01C4010002 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lgq -> c:\windows\usb_mgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32672 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.ec -> c:\program files\outlook express\wab.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.FX )Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.ec -> c:\documents and settings\user\file.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5512, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.FX )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ig -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.dw -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1287 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.xjc -> c:\documents and settings\me\application data\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.1255AA9B9B )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\windows\win64svc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0117398463-9620705322-155352055-6094\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\windows\system32\18.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7596165920-6065426947-727308249-2203\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9560637577-2309965113-525913946-8260\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\windows\win64svc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aryp -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6787, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.76900 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gim -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afgh -> c:\windows\system32\adv.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1776475 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.obb -> \msddrv42_exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ddl -> c:\windows1\system32\avesta.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.mil -> c:\system volume information\_restore{7b8c41bd-c6dd-44b2-9810-769bd83ca03a}\rp4\a0127552.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30815, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.326A956767 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.iso -> d:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9198664467-5074135496-835852566-5550\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Clopack.go -> c:\windows\system32\__c0095910.datTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Clopack.gp -> c:\docume~1\waynec~1\locals~1\temp\_a00f526648b.ex  e ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33658 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wljq -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\12935154\12935154.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1570411902-9232072237-804065591-4334\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0350791638-6861139860-687136515-1623\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Virus.Win32.Virut.bf -> c:\windows1\system32\firewall.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ocr -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ocx -> c:\windows\usb_mgr.exeIRC-Worm.Win32.Delf.i -> c:\windows\system32\update.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1374, BitDefender: Generic.FWB.ACEE57E0 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.aan -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4951074775-6309630015-898606640-8692\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7221, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ivi -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ivi -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5577533145-8952075391-026915623-7315\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3093 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.ou -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\eneorz.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2714, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1642169 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckjh -> c:\windows\system32\ttployer.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckjh -> c:\windows\system32\i\j001.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.aqt -> c:\system volume information\_restore{5fd053c9-d5a9-4633-9b0b-a3508cf9f7bc}\rp97\a0028701.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.StartPage.1646, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1196628 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.aqt -> c:\system volume information\_restore{5fd053c9-d5a9-4633-9b0b-a3508cf9f7bc}\rp97\a0028821.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.StartPage.1646, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1196628 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.aqt -> c:\system volume information\_restore{5fd053c9-d5a9-4633-9b0b-a3508cf9f7bc}\rp97\a0028853.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.StartPage.1646, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1196628 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.aqt -> c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\msinfo\iejore.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.StartPage.1646, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1196628 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.IstBar.gjt -> c:\windows\uninsts.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.WebDor, BitDefender: GenPack:Trojan.Downloader.Agent.XZO )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zjy -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zjy -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4628338582-7044107861-626492383-0456\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9025096069-8627796047-753190995-6147\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4874052637-7835215156-282293306-7071\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\windows\msddrv42.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.172 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.alax -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsfocekssyiwri.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.zph -> d:\kvtrwkcc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.3445, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1392224 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.zph -> e:\kvtrwkcc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.3445, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1392224 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.qm -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ocv -> c:\windows\msudp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.122 )Email-Flooder.Win32.VB.cy -> c:\documents and settings\v\desktop\backup\spamilki\mega friends\fmrmailer.exeEmail-Flooder.Win32.VB.cz -> c:\documents and settings\v\desktop\backup\spamilki\epersonalsautom  ailer\epersonalsautomailer.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.dam.y -> c:\windows\system32\lmxmnrn.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.16849, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.vu -> c:\windows\system32\crypt.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.503, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SN!!g.A7469F31 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.ibs -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cknz -> c:\test\virus\icqspam.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bov -> c:\windows\sorry.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.pph -> c:\documents and settings\v\desktop\backup\spamilki\collegeclubmail  er\collegeclubmailer.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.gw -> c:\test\virus\foto19.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32823 )Trojan-SMS.J2ME.Konov.i -> c:\test\virus\icq.jar ( DrWEB: archive: Java.SMSSend.51 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zio -> h:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zjy -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.crim -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1281199992-7714863339-285478976-5075\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.BHO.xst -> c:\windows\system32\anpla.dllTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.pre -> c:\windows\temp\64148313.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4668, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!Wo )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ig -> c:\documents and settings\qwe\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ig -> c:\windows\system32\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Backdoor.Win32.IEbooot.dzk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ethvrhwg.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rlsloupa.A )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lmm -> c:\windows\system32\activedsv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Cemka )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xr -> c:\system volume information\_restore{8a49f6e9-8443-4991-b3ed-b233dfefe3f8}\rp68\a0020981.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27839 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xs -> c:\system volume information\_restore{8a49f6e9-8443-4991-b3ed-b233dfefe3f8}\rp68\a0020980.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27841 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xt -> c:\windows\amoumain.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27830 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xu -> c:\windows\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27840 )Email-Flooder.Win32.VB.cy -> c:\documents and settings\v\desktop\backup\spamilki\mega friends\fmrmailer.exeEmail-Flooder.Win32.VB.cz -> c:\documents and settings\v\desktop\backup\spamilki\epersonalsautom  ailer\epersonalsautomailer.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cxg -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!ulc )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cxg -> c:\windows\system32\update12607093.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!ulc )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\msrtm32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41071 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\winnt\system32\zembiyhb.b ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ddx -> \j7y8j83q8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32926 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ddx -> \h1s9n28o7.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32926 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.deg -> c:\windows\usb_magr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.hns -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ixb -> e:\recycler32\dmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.5, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.A )Rootkit.Win32.Small.ut -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )Rootkit.Win32.Small.ut -> f:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Vesloruki.bwt -> c:\windows\svc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.106 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Vesloruki.bwx -> c:\windows\svx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.106 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Vesloruki.bwz -> c:\windows\vlc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.20008 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Vesloruki.bxa -> c:\windows\svw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.106 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Vesloruki.bxb -> c:\windows\odb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27826 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Vesloruki.bxc -> c:\windows\wdmon.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckmw -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wmug -> c:\documents and settings\all users.windows\application data\16371254\16371254.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4494, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAv.OR )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.pph -> c:\documents and settings\v\desktop\backup\spamilki\collegeclubmail  er\collegeclubmailer.exeTrojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ig -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ih -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zyq -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cpqz -> c:\windows\system32\hjgruimhcrmpfq.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> c:\windows\system32\hjgruisreabdpb.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> c:\windows\system32\hjgruityvtsoaw.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\hjgruisreabdpb.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.csfx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsfocelqbuyfqj.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.349, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.csfx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsfoceyrerxduy.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.349, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bqsg -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bqug -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7692286278-9174815722-103845870-4828\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bqur -> c:\windows\mrmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bqva -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\lssibf.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\ooxrst.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\cgzcdw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\mqjzfk.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.oul -> c:\program files\target web ads\targetwebadsh.exe.update.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.2439, BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.NKN )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pre -> c:\program files\target web ads\targetwebads.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3145, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1793940 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pre -> c:\windows\temp\64148313.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4668, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!Wo )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.ptu -> c:\program files\target web ads\targetwebadsh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3143, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bakTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.173 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.Tdss.alax -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsfocewmitlwow.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\explorer.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cex -> c:\windows\system32\amvo0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.2387, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.YCJ )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ttd -> f:\autorun.infWorm.Win32.AutoRun.ttd -> e:\autorun.infWorm.Win32.Bezopi.f -> e:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.393 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.f -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.393 )Worm.Win32.Emold.kj -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6792, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2059998 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aioe -> \virus\yis0vpca.nqf ( DrWEB: DDoS.Attack.238, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hupigon.145523 )Backdoor.Win32.Nepoe.jf -> c:\windows\system\msdct.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4910, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2197859 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.iey -> \virus\zuwfxlba.nqf ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Spy.37, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Exploit.Win32.SqlShell.h -> c:\windows\system32\capisrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.SqlShell.4, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAHP )Exploit.Win32.SqlShell.i -> c:\windows\system32\libmysql.dll ( DrWEB: Exploit.MySql.3 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\services.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> \virus\hlkftkaa.nqf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.def -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\chrg.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.npm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruiegkenxfd.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.npw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\atuqjbzhdcs.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.21537 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cjey -> \virus\c22jilca.nqf ( DrWEB: BackDoor.ClDdos )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckvw -> c:\windows\system32\cmptes.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42029, BitDefender: Worm.Hosete.A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckvw -> c:\windows\system32\cmptes.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42029, BitDefender: Worm.Hosete.A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyf -> \virus\tco5wrca.nqf ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Fanchi, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Apher.at -> \virus\grfft0aa.nqf ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41529, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAQE )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.uwc -> \virus\0i2wctca.nqf ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Darkshell.71 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqf -> \virus\ryqqcraa.nqf ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32540 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.eb -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1287 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cqen -> c:\windows\msmacro64.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> c:\windows\system32\hjgruityvtsoaw.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.csfx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsfoceufjpyfqa.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.349, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bqug -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1135257537-1382348239-226260686-1749\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bqwj -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.alqb -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeWorm.Win32.Bezopi.f -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.393 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajcb -> c:\program files\common files\svc.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.RemoteABC.9 )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.gd -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\lgfc0i71\lo[1].htmBackdoor.Win32.Hupigon.homn -> c:\documents and settings\andrey\local settings\temp\teste2_p.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.27839 )Backdoor.Win32.Laserv.c -> c:\windows\system32\khlp733w.dllBackdoor.Win32.Poison.yre -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYP )Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.krn -> c:\windows\system32\capisrv.dllNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\hfthahby.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\users\mactep\appdata\roaming\evibbju.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.52892 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ded -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\chvgrm.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.631 -> c:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.623 )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.ROM.c -> c:\windows\system\system\aledensoftsoundlib.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckvw -> c:\windows\system32\cmptes.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42029, BitDefender: Worm.Hosete.A )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aypv -> c:\windows\fonts\f8e878d0.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.yvv -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cskq -> c:\windows\system32\photowiz.dllTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bohj -> c:\release\debug\ghx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7162, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SU )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brci -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dha -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\iuhx32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.26723, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHZG )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.tfl -> c:\windows\system32\xp-2608ab91.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2919, BitDefender: GenPack:Trojan.Generic.1582496 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qsaf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cxx -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-484763869-1708537768-854245398-1004\dc410.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.nqy -> c:\windows\system32\vsfoceemxeqmqb.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckwo -> c:\docume~1\85b6~1\locals~1\temp\svchost.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.csfx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsfoceoptalkdi.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.349, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kzp -> c:\windows\system32\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33181 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kzp -> c:\documents and settings\user.comp.000\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33181 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\n85mse5u\botko[3].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\786.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\n85mse5u\botko[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\587.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7231517797-5748949912-962395537-3774\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> g:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491939-601013333-1214\qsaf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qsaf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> f:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491939-601013333-1214\qsaf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qsaf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qsaf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ded -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\chvgrm.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dep -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33045 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dfe -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\tgmh.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> d:\zfbdjj.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.csfx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsfocevpucrdkb.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.349, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7231517797-5748949912-962395537-3774\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\n85mse5u\botko[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\786.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\587.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brey -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\n85mse5u\botko[3].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3271 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brhg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1749082590-5853730295-293991616-1711\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7323 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.eyo -> \f2y7a8m1e2s.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.eyo -> c:\f2y7a8m1e2s.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vjv -> c:\documents and settings\apxahgel\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\1b0kwepj\ogr[1].mp3 ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )Trojan.Win32.Small.cbc -> c:\documents and settings\карина\application data\msmedia.dllVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> g:\gkpf.cmd ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> g:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2186613 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gkj -> f:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491938-601003312-1214\lzhgpw.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gkj -> g:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491938-601003312-1214\lzhgpw.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gkj -> c:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491938-601003312-1214\lzhgpw.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.124, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTH )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.nzb -> c:\program files\adobe systems,inc\flash video\video_codec.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qsaf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\fonts\5298fbb1.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )IM-Worm.Win32.Agent.pt -> c:\vshost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7359, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.IMStealer.A )IM-Worm.Win32.Agent.pt -> d:\vshost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7359, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.IMStealer.A )IM-Worm.Win32.Agent.pt -> c:\docume~1\a431~1.3b6\locals~1\temp\vshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7359, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.IMStealer.A )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dep -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33045 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dft -> c:\windows\sysmngsr32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33045 )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2_32sik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.allw -> c:\program files\xstarter\xstarter.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.claa -> c:\windows\vfhyjh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42397 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clad -> c:\windows\fonts\59f2229d.dll ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Apher.gmf -> c:\windows\system32\tgsno.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41529, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAQE )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayqh -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Darkshell.96 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.icp -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zze -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.laa -> c:\windows\system32\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.laa -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brhg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3925611669-2469905860-462944944-0099\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7323 )Trojan.Win32.ConnectionServices.ai -> c:\program files\connectionservices\connectionservices.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1566202 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \xibwgc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\sdmuuj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \vpbdqw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \ubzwwc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \orgjud.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \nkrtpj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \hzxhmm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \tjyshn.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \plrsfw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \zmouph.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \repkhp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \umuaaf.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\fxbxkh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> \nyiycp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.puo -> c:\docume~1\misteria\locals~1\temp\b.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42009 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pvz -> c:\documents and settings\vova\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.DeAlfa.ei -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.14 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lqt -> c:\windows\sysdiag64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33198 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.odi -> c:\windows\msudp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.122 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ofw -> \42.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHD )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cyh -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update9815875.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cyi -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update9815859.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cyj -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update10803921.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cyk -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update10758750.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cyl -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update10494593.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.NetSky.dam -> c:\i\mail\goodwin\attach\00000004.msgEmail-Worm.Win32.NetSky.dam -> c:\i\mail\goodwin\attach\00000005.msgHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> f:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6317, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\fonts\11e8a6b3.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6317, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.1 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ann -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5543064464-8045039037-359993242-8918\wmiprvse.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.17, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.pq -> c:\winnt\system32\drivers\ctl_w32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.496, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.AY )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\netsik.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\i386si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemntmi.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nicsk32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyp -> c:\windows\atvxx.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cldx -> c:\users\user\appdata\local\temp\.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cldx -> c:\users\user\appdata\local\application data\temp\.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fdr -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4703, BitDefender: Trojan.Fakealert.BHX )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fdr -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4703, BitDefender: Trojan.Fakealert.BHX )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Ogran.c -> c:\windows\vfhyjh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42397 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmok -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update10647250.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmok -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update10433515.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1797416 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmok -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update10132828.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2086243 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmok -> c:\documents and settings\tech1\desktop\авира\update10758531.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.al -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1287 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fmi -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.4002, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.MJ )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cswg -> c:\windows\temp\391368890.tmpTrojan.Win32.Agent2.kzp -> c:\windows\system32\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33181 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kzp -> c:\documents and settings\user\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33181 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.laj -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeTrojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\00000\doctorweb\quarantine\rqecym.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.6577, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.umNfbeaEsLdc )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\00000\doctorweb\quarantine\rqecym_0.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.6577, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.umNfbeaEsLdc )Trojan.Win32.Danilko.a -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8942275032-1420502524-989085791-0986\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.C )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pvx -> c:\docume~1\misteria\locals~1\temp\b.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42340 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.wjp -> c:\program files\common files\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6648, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Agent.QBX )Trojan.Win32.Inject.wjp -> e:\system.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6648, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Agent.QBX )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.184 )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.cev -> c:\windows\system32\scvhost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.MyBot )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.cez -> c:\windows\cursors\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.MyBot )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.cfc -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aluj -> \avz00001.dtaWorm.Win32.AutoRun.gas -> c:\next\files\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5830, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2186613 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.sjn -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2630, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.TRL )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.beii -> c:\windows\system32\rqmttqc.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.138, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ogk -> c:\windows\sysmngsr32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\system32\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.EAF3F10D )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dfw -> e:\windows\usb_magr.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.pq -> c:\winnt\system32\drivers\ctl_w32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.496, BitDefender: Trojan.Kobcka.AY )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.br -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.by -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@Lh )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.by -> \avz00001.dta ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@Lh )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.ca -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cldn -> c:\windows\system32\shscrap.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fdr -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4703, BitDefender: Trojan.Fakealert.BHX )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fdr -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4703, BitDefender: Trojan.Fakealert.BHX )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayzc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1107063147-0264410014-076406251-9620\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayzp -> c:\windows\system32\hp32_nword.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33201, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHR )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zod -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.csvt -> c:\documents and settings\acc\application data\scom.exeTrojan.Win32.Monderb.xhz -> c:\windows\system32\pmnmjgyx.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.629, BitDefender: Trojan.Vundo.Gen.4 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqjv -> c:\windows\system32\awttrslc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.855, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1808696 )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.cfc -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Virus.Win32.Virut.q -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.5, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.9 )Virus.Win32.Virut.q -> c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.5, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.9 )Virus.Win32.Virut.q -> c:\windows\system32\amvo.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.5, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Virus.Win32.Virut.q -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.5, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.9 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.p -> f:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.6008, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.76724 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Small.ifw -> h:\windows.1\vtdfhgbfv.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.Small.wu -> c:\windows.0\system32\urlmon.exe ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SFYBdld.F4A1E84F )Exploit.Win32.SqlShell.i -> h:\windows.1\system32\libmysql.dll ( DrWEB: Exploit.MySql.3 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dhk -> c:\windows\system32\47.scrRootkit.Win32.Agent.olm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3229, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckvw -> h:\windows.1\system32\cmptes.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42029, BitDefender: Worm.Hosete.A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyp -> c:\windows\atevxx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42419 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wncc -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4696, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Ogran.c -> h:\windows.1\vfhyjh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42397 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alyr -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfoTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kbo -> h:\windows.1\clfdle.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JMFI )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kbo -> h:\windows.1\clfile.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JMFI )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.azht -> h:\windows.1\fonts\155a9b6e.exe ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.je -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.je -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zgo -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> c:\windows\system32\geyekrvjjdanyu.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\geyekrkethkdkp.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> c:\windows\system32\geyekrkethkdkp.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctiv -> c:\documents and settings\станислав\local settings\temp\823.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctix -> c:\windows\system32\hjgruigrktmvve.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.368, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctiy -> h:\windows.1\system32\capisrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Libix.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.amcv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\geyekrlfyeoayv.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Geyekr.2, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2171188 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.amdm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\geyekrhfqjpyxu.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2198359 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.amdn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruigybtnwne.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Virus.Win32.Sality.y -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.2.NX )Worm.Win32.Downloader.alb -> d:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.alb -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.alb -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Downloader.alb -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Nepoe.jr -> c:\windows\system32\spooisv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.945, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTM )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.bezr -> c:\windows\system32\oniney.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.39520 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.C2675663 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\mphqbguq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.48698 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.e -> c:\program files\rupass\rupass.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Rupass, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.824649 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.g -> c:\program files\rupass\rupass.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Rupass, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1001036 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ann -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5869598583-6358572698-774508446-1572\wmiprvse.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.17, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.B )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\amd64si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cilm -> c:\windows\system32\firefox.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Darkshell, BitDefender: Dropped:Rootkit.Agent.AIZW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyp -> c:\windows\atevxx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42419 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.byf -> c:\windows\system32\winctrl32.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.314, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Kobcka.Gen.1 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kcm -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4745 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aywe -> c:\documents and settings\user\hp32_nword.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33201 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aywe -> c:\windows\system32\hp32_nword.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33201 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.grl -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\bpfeed.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.24339, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1674266 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.ap -> d:\system volume information\_restore{7d37868f-a790-4878-81f6-863111edacaf}\rp421\a0166930.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1287 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.hu -> c:\windows\media\sound.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.223 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.bxlb -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\ovfsthkyiseqncxb.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.115, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1839046 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\hjgruitauubxom.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\geyekroiyfsoed.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctfa -> c:\windows\system32\mstcpweb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Libix.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctiy -> c:\windows\system32\mswebsrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Libix.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctki -> c:\windows\system\svchost.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent2.kzp -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\ms18_word.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33181 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brqs -> c:\windows\msconfigs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.945 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\wnitfa.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\koyuqj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\gmwfmv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\bzpgcv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\zfgfan.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\qsuvpg.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\ljkojj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aiol -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruiuwsoexje.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.VB.ubu -> c:\windows\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42354 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.asby -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6787 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajcb -> h:\program files\common files\svc.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.RemoteABC.9 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.t -> c:\system volume information\_restore{bd968670-7788-4881-bcda-3f5ccbbb3b0f}\rp16\a0025245.dllRootkit.Win32.Agent.olm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3229, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nicsk32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!fw5p )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.bq -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\i386si.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3159, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!fw5p )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.wc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3265 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bzoe -> c:\444\cr-keymaker.bak ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2116805 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alyl -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42450 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.azga -> h:\windows.1\fonts\155a9b6e.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43135, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.qj -> c:\windows\system32\serlibk.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Monsh, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Agent.AI )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.qj -> c:\windows\system32\windfire.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Monsh, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Agent.AI )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctfa -> h:\windows.1\system32\mstcpweb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Libix.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctfm -> h:\windows.1\fonts\9c1dfb8e.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43135, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctgq -> c:\docume~1\админи~1\locals~1\temp\2.tmpTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctgq -> c:\docume~1\админи~1\locals~1\temp\7.tmpTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctiy -> h:\windows.1\system32\mswebsrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Libix.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bmrq -> c:\documents and settings\marina\c2x6a39n3.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.UOX )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.dos -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\zrxmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12 )Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.frc -> c:\docume~1\админи~1\locals~1\temp\6.tmp

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.fqq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8907215890-0286555544-459329734-4518\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SZ )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.fqq -> c:\ad.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2095132 )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.amoo -> c:\f2o1b6n1y7d4.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.767, BitDefender: Trojan.Dialer.VYK )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\system32\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.0C4F928D )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dii -> c:\windows\sysmngsr322.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )Packed.Win32.Krap.r -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Packed.Win32.Krap.r -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cnx -> c:\windows\system32\wintlpe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cnx -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f7e4dc3f-4ee3-465f-8f0f-1c2978a9244c}\rp377\a0075578.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cloa -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Searcher.56 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fet -> e:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bpi -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.1056 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alzs -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfoTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.azhz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sysTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btpg -> c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\cvasds0.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btpg -> c:\ktly.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btwz -> c:\windows\system32\e8main0.dllTrojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bqx -> c:\windows\msrtm32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.azh -> c:\windows\system32\asplug.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2308, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NDL )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.exv -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Agent.NXD )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zod -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.WF )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctgx -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctgx -> c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\icwsetup.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctiv -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9471482496-1178814166-090346692-0996\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jwrb.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.brvs -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bslz -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exeTrojan.Win32.Refroso.dos -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\zrxmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12 )Worm.Win32.Fujack.n -> \gamesetup.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Fujacks.BA )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajqs -> c:\windows\system32\fz6d9avnhi\j002.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Fanchi, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Backdoor.Win32.Httpbot.xl -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Darkshell.96 )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.beii -> c:\windows\system32\romptkc.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.138, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.beii -> c:\windows\system32\rymttoc.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.138, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.beii -> c:\windows\system32\rrmctxc.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.138, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.beii -> c:\system volume information\_restore{338f2a33-b918-496a-8c5b-3a3a91e1aa87}\rp265\a0097852.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.138, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.beii -> c:\windows\system32\remvtgc.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.138, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.amoo -> \f2o1b6n1y7d4.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.767, BitDefender: Trojan.Dialer.VYK )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> e:\windows\system32\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.iey -> c:\windows\system32\fz6d9avnhi\e001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Spy.37, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ifw -> c:\windows\vtdfhgbfv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42480, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.0C4F928D )IM-Worm.Win32.Agent.py -> d:\vshost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.YAV )IM-Worm.Win32.Agent.py -> e:\vshost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.YAV )IM-Worm.Win32.Agent.py -> c:\vshost.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.YAV )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.Agent.vq -> c:\program files\trojan remover\rmt.dta.baknot-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.BitAccelerator.o -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.BitAcc.12, BitDefender: Adware.Accelerator.R )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> d:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Packed.Win32.Krap.r -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Packed.Win32.Krap.r -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.mik -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruihesrumoq.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.266, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cnx -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f7e4dc3f-4ee3-465f-8f0f-1c2978a9244c}\rp377\a0075578.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyf -> c:\windows\system32\i\k001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Fanchi, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyf -> c:\windows\system32\i\j002.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Fanchi, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyf -> c:\windows\system32\sdfjh17kcm\j002.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Fanchi, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckyp -> c:\windows\atevxx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42419 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckzb -> c:\windows\system32\5mm6qplij4\j001.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ckzd -> c:\windows\system32\0529m7ajvm\j002.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cltr -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cltw -> c:\docume~1\aleksa~1.000\isxdes~1\attarx.ocxTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Apher.gmf -> c:\windows\system32\tgsno.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41529, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAQE )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fet -> e:\windows\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.bpi -> c:\windows\system32\svshost.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Starter.1056 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kbo -> c:\windows\clfile.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42481, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JMFI )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kbo -> c:\windows\clile.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42481, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JMFI )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kbo -> c:\windows\clfdfle.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.42481, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JMFI )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aywc -> c:\windows\fonts\44bd1f80.dll ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.azht -> c:\windows\fonts\e4a4ef00.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3272, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aacg -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctfa -> c:\windows\system32\mstcpweb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Libix.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctpp -> c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctpu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sccspdrv.sysTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> h:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491922-601013333-1214\jwrb.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.pwx -> e:\program files\homeantivirus2010\homeantivirus2010.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4708, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.qas -> e:\program files\homeantivirus2010\avengn.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4709 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.amss -> c:\windows\system32\skynetwmixeteh.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.370 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.amst -> c:\windows\system32\skynetipplswwu.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.268 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajcb -> c:\system volume information\_restore{338f2a33-b918-496a-8c5b-3a3a91e1aa87}\rp272\a0115192.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.RemoteABC.9 )Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajcb -> c:\system volume information\_restore{338f2a33-b918-496a-8c5b-3a3a91e1aa87}\rp272\a0115193.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.RemoteABC.9 )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.fqq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1041603392-1826409077-899792185-8809\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SZ )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.dt -> c:\documents and settings\юрий иванович\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.fo -> f:\documents and settings\леша\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\smiqxjz.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> \jwgkvsq.vmx ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44501 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ome -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcidump.sysRootkit.Win32.Pakes.wc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3265 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fet -> c:\windows\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Ogran.c -> c:\windows\gsrdgt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.ClDdos.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Ogran.c -> c:\windows\tdhy.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.ClDdos.origin )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Ogran.c -> c:\windows\ati2evxp.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.ClDdos.origin )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.azga -> c:\windows\fonts\821dd18c.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43135, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.au -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.azi -> c:\windows\system32\asplg.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NDM )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctfm -> c:\windows\fonts\6ec0c97b.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43135, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Winko.I )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> h:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491922-601013333-1214\jwrb.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jwrb.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctus -> c:\program files\webmoney\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Webmonier.60, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4004010520 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.chlv -> c:\windows\system32\iqzppfpdfw.dllTrojan.Win32.Smardf.jxm -> \avz00012.dtaVirus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.fv -> h:\documents and settings\1\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\hcgwin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.0C4F928D )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.h -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webalt~2.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.32, BitDefender: Application.Generic.30121 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.h -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webaltaadshunter.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mycentria.32, BitDefender: Application.Generic.30121 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.j -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webaltatoolbar.dll ( BitDefender: Application.Generic.174374 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.j -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webalt~1.dll ( BitDefender: Application.Generic.174374 )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.601 -> c:\windows\system32\iexplorer.exe ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.601 )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.PassView.150RC4 -> c:\users\02\downloads\password\passview\новая папка\passview.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.PassView.39, BitDefender: Trojan.Pws.Ldpinch.DH )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.9837, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!oO )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.lsf -> c:\windows\system32\afd.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2931, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2084292 )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.cv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Bancos.fkn -> h:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan-Banker.Win32.Bancos.fls -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122 )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cbe -> c:\windows\system32\xyeoaffs.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.Virtumod.1667, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2138504 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clko -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43186 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fet -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.eeb -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.eeb -> c:\windows\system32\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alzl -> h:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43149 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jvn -> c:\windows\system32\calc.ifo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38479, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAOL )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.cos -> h:\windows\system32\rtadtm.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.wwo -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2058806 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckda -> c:\windows\system32\1041a.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.114, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.509408 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckqu -> c:\documents and settings\skydancer\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1989825 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cubg -> c:\windows\system32\pnlpxsq.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2473, BitDefender: Trojan.Boaxxe.P )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\tpxgzf.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\hkhzwe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\qqeghn.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\vwwzpu.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\daligc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\ixlcoh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\rrtspd.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\ujiomc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\gmjdim.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21 )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.VB.asy -> c:\re\back\bck.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33182 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\local settings\application data\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\local settings\application data\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\local settings\application data\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\windows\shellnew\rakyatkelaparan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\templates\brengkolang.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\application data\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\windows\kesenjangansosial.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\start menu\programs\startup\empty.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\local settings\application data\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.coz -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4465, BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.DA )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> g:\recycler\s-5-3-42-2819952290-8240758988-879315005-3665\jwgkvsq.vmx ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.73270 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> m:\jhmeas.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.9837, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.Tq[email protected]!oO )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.9837, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!oO )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> m:\mvewmm.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.9837, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!oO )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> \sqryys.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ffp -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.edz -> c:\documents and settings\artur kulchiyev\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.edz -> c:\windows\system32\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.npx -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mifesto, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2195466 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.aw -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.v -> m:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\svсhоst.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\аhtоmsys19.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19224 )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\tuneup software\tuneup utilities\winstyler\tu_logonui.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\windows\system32\regsvr32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.Agent.ww -> c:\windows\system32\12619734.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38696, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2135442 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.atui -> c:\lin\ux\setup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.221 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.bevd -> c:\windows\p.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.PCClient.TCH )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.80497AAE )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\templates\brengkolang.com ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\windows\shellnew\rakyatkelaparan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\local settings\application data\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\local settings\application data\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\windows\kesenjangansosial.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.q -> c:\documents and settings\safeqreliable2\local settings\application data\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Brontok.15, BitDefender: Win32.Generic.5381 )IRC-Worm.Win32.Small.y -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\isew32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRC.ZGE )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ome -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcidump.sysTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fft -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Bjlog.ajd -> c:\windows\system32\vsxna.mapTrojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.ax -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1338 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crez -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\geyekrxdltkohl.  dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.333, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2 )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.eyp -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.бухгалтер\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\u90doj8v\clear[1].mp3 ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.qfw -> c:\program files\pc_antispyware2010\pc_antispyware2010.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.eeu -> c:\windows\system32\pn6kuve0b4\j002.exeTrojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\аhtоmsys19.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\svсhоst.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\hv956253.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Win32.Kashu.A )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gnn -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Small.xd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nups.sysnot-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.SFH.s -> c:\dokumente und einstellungen\vladi\desktop\hfs.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.vkxx -> c:\windows\system32\syssm.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.azes -> c:\windows\temp\bn13.tmpTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.azes -> c:\windows\temp\bnf.tmpTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zzf -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctan -> c:\windows\system32\wbem\svchost.exeTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.w -> h:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.BHO.xtl -> c:\programme\adobe\adrouter.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26668 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.qhx -> c:\program files\pc_antispyware2010\pc_antispyware2010.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4776, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajqs -> c:\windows\system32\s3dr5ekf7z\j001.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Fanchi, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.cv -> c:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.htef -> c:\windows\utilg15.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Pigeon.17279, BitDefender: GenPack:Backdoor.Hupigon.ZUW )Backdoor.Win32.Nepoe.jn -> c:\windows\system32\isass.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.945, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTN )HEUR:Worm.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\newone\xiantoubudui.exe ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.Tk.63A7AEDF )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.nil -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\wmisvc.sys ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7210, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AJAQ )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clwc -> c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!dld.F67ECA79 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clwc -> c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!dld.F67ECA79 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cmaj -> c:\windows\system32\6qyme7t991\j001.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jmn -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32667, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.CY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayzp -> c:\windows\system32\hp32_nword.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33201, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHR )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayzp -> c:\documents and settings\user\hp32_nword.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33201, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANHR )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfux -> c:\windows\system32\704c3595.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.2CD9ACE9 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfuy -> c:\windows\system32\gu6f5sw42mdc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12109, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.8FE6167B )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfva -> c:\windows\system32\76b9ba7a.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.0A29A451 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgjv -> c:\windows\system32\2ef0d734.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.140AE7CD )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bhmy -> c:\windows\system32\cduauvkgy9.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12115, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C385D75E )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.birm -> c:\windows\system32\va7spuwgca5f.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCPP )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.blxa -> c:\windows\system32\ed78ab9.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.8D6D6245 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmbr -> c:\windows\system32\ndxq9awmc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.2B5853EE )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmec -> c:\windows\system32\wcctgj4zcxhf.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.59921689 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bmst -> c:\windows\system32\jbn2ypqy23vwx.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.E005BFCF )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bnpn -> c:\windows\fonts\juxfqjdwmfqehcy2.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.F6F584CD )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bogc -> c:\windows\system32\y4npjwjnr.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCRW )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bouf -> c:\windows\fonts\bqgc5yhmsd4yd.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.40386ADD )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bouk -> c:\windows\system32\empppccsa8gtjurjn.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.DA46ACC0 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.boul -> c:\windows\fonts\vds9ae5g5fmed.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.46D7722E )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bprl -> c:\windows\fonts\nppvwvyeyce8h.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.32D6B462 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.brwo -> c:\windows\fonts\a97cracb.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.F34496E2 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsdj -> c:\windows\system32\08223b03.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.BD0B5F3E )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bskk -> c:\windows\system32\dhdhws7ffw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.FFC1A7FB )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsov -> c:\windows\system32\scevfjrcmab7.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.0A2CE808 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsuw -> c:\windows\system32\jy8sgunwqbzb3x2bphy.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C91FC1F8 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsyl -> c:\windows\system32\z5wrxqhagksjxwt.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.54BBB07D )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btsz -> c:\windows\system32\crsaqd4hw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.87738A57 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btww -> c:\windows\system32\qh6xx7vn48svpnk.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.5E75D776 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btwy -> c:\windows\system32\enyn5x48hrtxc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.498874C7 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btzn -> c:\windows\system32\q9q2mhj3utberm7wc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.96BADEA5 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bueq -> c:\windows\system32\emhnpubaaf7xjuxbbdxsg.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.DC3F0B1A )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bueq -> c:\windows\system32\comres.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.DC3F0B1A )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bumi -> c:\windows\system32\w7uds3zyayg9.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.80A8EDC3 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bunv -> c:\windows\system32\mfr9fpruefz9vndrvejunw3.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.457DFB51 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.butb -> c:\windows\system32\btmband89jc9pspq5eknj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.961B471C )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.buvg -> c:\windows\system32\emfvcsfcrkarfbbtqw5v5.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.E84C34B4 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.buzp -> c:\windows\system32\bmsg6pdmd4ht.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Lmir.888759BE )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.abrf.a -> c:\windows\temp\tmp.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40413, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.CY )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmnx -> c:\windows\system32\rfpz9wwyy2np.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.A9AB0DF0 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctgx -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43139 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.chlv -> c:\windows\system32\uffpvkupjdk.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43949 )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.anfh -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetmqxsbvpw.sysVirus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.afcb -> c:\windows\system\ming9b090423.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.19081, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SP!g.C3EBC8E8 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ghr -> c:\windows\system32\6to4.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7210, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!WdldPk!.C0AF0B91 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajyu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qpk9488.sysBackdoor.Win32.Bredolab.gf -> c:\documents and settings\инсайт\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.DeAlfa.cy -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Porn, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2135848 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\winxp\system32\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.xd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nups.sysBackdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xm -> c:\winxp\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.80497AAE )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dly -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dllhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fft -> c:\winxp\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fft -> c:\winxp\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fge -> e:\wind2009\temp\bn1c.tmpTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fgk -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exeTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bagp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25482 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.balg -> \foto20.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.30762 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bjd -> c:\windows\microsoft.net\zpx2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.5126, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1746456 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bro -> c:\windows\system32\ipcmd.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.PT.dmOfb4UMA0h )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.jh -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.agn -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\llglib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1005, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aaga -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451177 )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\hv956253.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.nk -> c:\windows\system32\nn297181.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.HO )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.ahli -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Ozdok.F )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.ahli -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Ozdok.F )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.ahli -> c:\windows\system32\dllcache\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$  data ( BitDefender: Trojan.Ozdok.F )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.anxz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmwqerdvka.sysTrojan.Win32.TDSS.aodd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetfucbfomv.sysVirus.Win32.Induc.a -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeVirus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404 )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\winxp\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.A )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> e:\hlau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> f:\rxcnnk.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.Agent.ww -> c:\windows\system32\bmpndrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38696, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2135442 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gnr -> e:\autorun.infWorm.Win32.AutoRun.gns -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.tc -> c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Dax.47 )Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.td -> c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exeBackdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\system32\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.xm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.80497AAE )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dlw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\syslog.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.dj -> c:\windows\system32\_scui.cpl ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4739, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BIJ )not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.SFH.s -> c:\documents and settings\1\рабочий стол\oppositions\http host on local comp\hfs.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.ozv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\flq794a.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.Otlard.A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fem -> c:\windows\system32\wisdstr.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fez -> c:\windows\system32\winupdate.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BIM )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fft -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4774 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.egl -> c:\documents and settings\admin\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.L )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.egl -> c:\windows\system32\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.L )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.egl -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.L )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.adjy -> i:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.3774, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SKL )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ambv -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfoTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.vlff -> c:\windows\system\noy2cd4.tmp ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.PWS.Games.1.E15C6BED )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ajg -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.bk -> f:\windows\services.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aaga -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ctfa -> c:\windows\system32\mstcpweb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.650, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.Libix.Gen.1 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cumi -> c:\windows\system32\kbiwkmduhxwbwe.dllTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.qhu -> c:\program files\pc_antispyware2010\pc_antispyware2010.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aogy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmiqhrlnsc.sysVirus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19832 )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.pex -> i:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2664, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AJSQ )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.au -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\tqgitmn.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dlw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\syslog.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kdl -> c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!dld.D67A7500 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kdl -> c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!dld.D67A7500 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwdc -> c:\windows\system32\e8main0.dllTrojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.bk -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.awhu -> c:\windows\system32\sysio.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5804, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAGK )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.butl -> c:\windows\media\sound.exeVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\klwk.com ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.5, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.bn -> c:\windows\system32\expsrv.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6487 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.bn -> c:\windows\system32\locale.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6487 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.bn -> c:\system_cache\locale.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6487 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.jc -> c:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4632 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dnj -> c:\windows\system32\ktfhost.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.RBot.YDK )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dnl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.dj -> c:\windows\system32\_scui.cpl ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4739, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BIJ )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.21 -> c:\windows\system32\1049\shell32.exe ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgyo -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon_lh.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2006984 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ajh -> c:\windows\services.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.curk -> c:\documents and settings\riverrat\application data\windowslive.exeTrojan.Win32.Run.a -> c:\windows\system32\bpl501.exeTrojan.Win32.TDSS.aolj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\aliserv3.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Small.xd -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\nups.sysnot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.TMAgent.31, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.azqo -> c:\windows\system32\.\ec.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33734, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Kobcka.H )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Nilage.bvl -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1020, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.UA )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Nilage.bvl -> g:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1020, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.UA )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Nilage.bvl -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1020, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.UA )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizq -> c:\c\settings\cl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.5868, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.DI )Trojan.Win32.Monder.cqbh -> c:\windows\system32\hjgruidxwevmfh.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.264, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.VB.umo -> c:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2095132 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ook -> c:\windows\mslsrv32.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dnk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\defmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dpo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACUD )not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.Mprx.a -> c:\windows\mprx.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Proxy.Mprx, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2066458 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jde -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8372303591-7163380657-877843843-6908\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )SuspiciousPacker.Multi.Generic -> \dll32b.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.BI )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cuxe -> c:\windows\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.eyr -> \t9d2a1l6q2e1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.75, BitDefender: Trojan.Dialer.VYM )Virus.Win32.Induc.a -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Induc, BitDefender: Win32.Induc.A )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19832 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aune -> c:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491960-601003312-1214\sysmon.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5229, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.bj -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.bl -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.bl -> h:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.VB.ava -> c:\windows\usbmngr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Flood.8 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.Mprx.a -> c:\windows\mprx.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Proxy.Mprx, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2066458 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cner -> c:\windows.0\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9349577293-9831004744-266876130-7980\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.471, BitDefender: MemScan:Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bayw -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dta -> c:\windows.0\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cvao -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1547161642-842925246-839522115-1004\dc174.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.7875, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.75589 )Trojan.Win32.Limon.a -> h:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9578935028-5815250017-706301139-0232\mwau.exeTrojan.Win32.Limon.a -> h:\windows\win7service.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan.Win32.VB.tiw -> c:\bcc\i\lsp.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6554, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Agent.QCJ )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.bl -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.bl -> h:\autorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.dcg -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dpl -> c:\winnt\system32\drivers\defmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.t -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cner -> c:\windows\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cner -> c:\windows.1\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cner -> c:\winnt\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wbjm -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Webmoner.60950, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Zbot.PZ )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.eki -> c:\documents and settings\anne\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.L )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.eki -> c:\windows\system32\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.L )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\windows\system32\xp-24721030.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajlx -> e:\uxkl0apt.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.72644 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajlx -> c:\uxkl0apt.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.72644 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajlx -> d:\uxkl0apt.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.72644 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bayw -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bben -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5386851507-3067467144-722068339-1157\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bben -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7772097014-1474164778-150527059-9430\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bben -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0240430066-4213262780-417417981-5971\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dta -> c:\windows.1\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dta -> c:\winnt\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dta -> c:\windows\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dta -> c:\windows\system32\14.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aybn -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.10708, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KBSC )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.kz -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.azmr -> c:\windows\system32\28.scr ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3480 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.azmr -> c:\windows\msd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3480 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aahc -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.171 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.noy -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dllTrojan.Win32.Tdss.apij -> c:\nnitedn\lodgi\nintend.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6741 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.apij -> c:\nnitedn\lodgi\nintend.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6741 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.apij -> g:\nnitedn\lodgi\nintend.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6741 )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.bp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.kr -> c:\documents and settings\maya\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\pa5clhyo\lo[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40611, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Kobcka.K )Backdoor.Win32.Wintu.ar -> c:\windows\system32\2b.tmpEmail-Worm.Win32.BSpread.b -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0282844052-6545269000-286614020-7184\mwau.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.BSpread.b -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1065985914-7931851278-986932962-7779\mwau.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Mydoom.iw -> c:\documents and settings\maya\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\2ipb22hg\mal[1].htm ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.2424 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dpl -> c:\winnt\system32\drivers\defmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dpo -> c:\winnt\system32\drivers\winhost.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACUD )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\secrun.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\secrun.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jeh -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7282071537-7023994888-908551850-7809\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cner -> c:\winnt\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.v -> c:\windows\win7service.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bben -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0240430066-4213262780-417417981-5971\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.dta -> c:\winnt\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan.Win32.Limon.a -> c:\winnt\win7service.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan.Win32.Limon.a -> c:\recycler\s-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\system32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dllTrojan.Win32.VB.uqp -> c:\documents and settings\admin\рабочий стол\t9d2a1l6q2e1\t9d2a1l6q2e1.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\inf\unregmp2.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\documents and settings\86069\рабочий стол\avz4\avz4\avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.BN )Worm.Win32.Agent.xt -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6865, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.afcb -> c:\windows\system\ming9b090423.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.19081, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.SP!g.67407A41 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.aune -> c:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491960-601003312-1214\sysmon.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5229, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\mlburmh.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2497, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.JA )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.glc -> c:\bcc\i\lsp.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6554, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.RU )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.akgd -> c:\documents and settings\kiska.smart\gwun.exeBackdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2095132 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\system32\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897 )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.BFF14990 )Email-Worm.Win32.BSpread.b -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1375451277-4674951985-619315941-7844\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Email-Worm.Win32.BSpread.b -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1065985914-7931851278-986932962-7779\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkv -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\secrun.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbtwiz.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drc -> c:\winnt\system32\drivers\lbtwiz.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.lr -> c:\windows\system32\svchosts.exe ( BitDefender: GenPack:Generic.Keylogger.0F969639 )Rootkit.Win32.KernelBot.gv -> d:\windows\system32\nexkaqf.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.Peed.Gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0432420807-5337844751-522354069-3143\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\docume~1\kiska~1.sma\locals~1\temp\052.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nsl -> d:\windows\system32\windata.cab ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.59496, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.ZIS )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ejt -> \mset.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.v -> c:\winnt\win7service.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.v -> f:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491938-601013333-1214\sysmngr32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.v -> c:\windows\win7service.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml -> c:\documents and settings\kiska.smart\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0oribjix\var[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml -> c:\documents and settings\kiska.smart\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\1kgvuy9y\var[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.snn -> e:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1427, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aahz -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.zod -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.ZBot.WF )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cuxe -> c:\windows\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451177 )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451177 )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.am -> i:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bsao -> c:\documents and settings\kiska.smart\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0oribjix\pr3xy[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5093, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTN )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bsao -> c:\documents and settings\kiska.smart\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\1kgvuy9y\pr3xy[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5093, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTN )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bsao -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5093, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTN )Trojan.Win32.Limon.a -> c:\winnt\win7service.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan.Win32.Limon.a -> c:\recycler\s-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\system32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jzm -> d:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\isi32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.AutoRun.KZ )Trojan.Win32.Small.cbv -> c:\windows\system32\gdi16.dllTrojan.Win32.VB.umo -> c:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Inject.E )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19224 )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system32\progman.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\f\uck\fk.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hamweq.F )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cve -> e:\x6.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drq -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2075, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.SS )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fjx -> c:\windows\system32\msmsgs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6373, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.73064 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ALRI )Worm.Win32.Fujack.n -> d:\documents and settings\all users\документы\gamesetup.exe ( BitDefender: Packer.Malware.VPacker.B )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.akgd -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.nemo-79d92c3da3\xxcpiju.exeBackdoor.Win32.Bredolab.le -> c:\documents and settings\vitaxa\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lav -> c:\windows\system\dllcache.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Druck.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2095132 )Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.gen -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> g:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow, BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\secrun.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drm -> c:\windows\mcdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.ey -> c:\windows\system32\mpk\mpk.dllTrojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.booz -> c:\winnt\system32\e8main0.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aahr -> d:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.cvgj -> c:\windows\system32\mset.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAV.QU )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cvgj -> c:\documents and settings\vitaxa\mset.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAV.QU )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oro -> \moviemk1.exe.dmpTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.rdy -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exeTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.rdy -> c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\icwsetup.exeVirus.Win32.Selfish.e -> c:\program files\google\chrome\application\chrome.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Lqs.origin )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.ca -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )Worm.Win32.Fujack.x -> c:\system volume information\_restore{a636c13b-427a-42dd-8589-496176204eb4}\rp226\a0062153.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.Fujack.x -> c:\documents and settings\all users\документы\gamesetup.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Small.xd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nups.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4728 )Email-Worm.Win32.BSpread.b -> c:\windows\win7service.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drb -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\87012qdw\xx9[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drc -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\a6w5g2ns\g[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drn -> c:\windows\mcdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.9855 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.prh -> c:\windows\system32\rgadta.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cpb -> c:\windows\system32\uscsvc.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.ai -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8595722858-4177876653-822437500-5660\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.bk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6227296961-7616939674-094849941-2294\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.amep -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.45245 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.lc -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exeTrojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> d:\documents and settings\all users\документы\xxvoqu.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.vmNfbeaEsLdc )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19832 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> p:\jsjrq.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.ch -> c:\programme\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Gen:Packed.FakeAV.1 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Infexor.cy -> c:\documents and settings\kosmos\рабочий стол\auto_rublik_v.7\auto_rublik_v.7.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drb -> c:\windows.1\system32\drivers\secrun.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Kolab.C )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drn -> c:\windows.1\mcdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.amet -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfoTrojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.snx -> e:\documents and settings\administrator\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8dmz8t6r\bbsuper2[1].htmTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aahz -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aale -> c:\windows\system32\twext.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.87466 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.apsn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmewvypeje.sysTrojan.Win32.VB.umo -> c:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Inject.E )Trojan.Win32.VB.umo -> f:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Inject.E )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1077\vslmq.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Trojan.Proxy.Slennuga.A )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> e:\windows\msdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> e:\windows\system32\reader_s.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> e:\documents and settings\administrator\reader_s.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ajyu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\tjm0a0b.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3402 )Email-Worm.Win32.BSpread.b -> f:\winamp_cache_0001\ehthumbs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dsu -> c:\windows\win7service.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jaz -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3970281222-4646387781-219059653-2600\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.coip -> c:\program files\opera\rasadhlp.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.ko -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7865545734-7717227781-096286781-3895\mwau.exeTrojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bro -> c:\windows\system32\ipcmd.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aahz -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.t -> f:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.FraudPack.rdy -> c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\icwsetup.exeTrojan.Win32.Tdss.apij -> c:\nnitedn\lodgi\nintend.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6741, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.URE )Trojan.Win32.VB.umo -> c:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Inject.E )Trojan.Win32.VB.umo -> d:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Inject.E )Worm.Win32.VB.asy -> c:\re\back\bck.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33182, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.VB.NYH )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.nx -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.компьютер\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.hyev -> c:\documents and settings\константин\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.73 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.xd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nups.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4728 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.xd -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nups.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4728 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dpt -> c:\windows\usbmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.45172 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dqp -> c:\windows\usb_drv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5226 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jaz -> e:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7513267896-8700734540-978629856-1616\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bqiq -> c:\windows\system32\tb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.33802, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2110541 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5096902695-9343532969-653707345-6315\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.coip -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.ko -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9037621752-0477775756-867762995-0342\mwau.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.amep -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.45245 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.amep -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.45245 )Trojan.Win32.Antavmu.dzn -> \vkoren\infect\pq98a5ldfr12gb8ndx7fzst1r\pq98a5ldf  r12gb8ndx7fzst1r.exeTrojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451177 )Worm.Win32.Vasor.17400 -> c:\temp\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Jakky, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Vasor.C )Worm.Win32.Vasor.17400 -> c:\program files\zwangisearch\uninstall.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Jakky, BitDefender: Win32.Vasor.A )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.oma -> c:\system volume information\_restore{a1bddd4f-24da-4922-a4e1-f8e8c07821ee}\rp23\a0009333.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190 )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.be -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp168\a0240856.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe, BitDefender: Virtool.20778 )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.be -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp165\a0233444.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe, BitDefender: Virtool.20778 )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.be -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp167\a0238444.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe, BitDefender: Virtool.20778 )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.be -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp165\a0235436.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe, BitDefender: Virtool.20778 )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.u -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp165\a0235423.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.u -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp168\a0240859.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.u -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp165\a0233431.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe )HackTool.Win32.Sniffer.WpePro.u -> d:\system volume information\_restore{8ea002cf-36e4-44e1-a64b-c9f27951a3b0}\rp167\a0238431.exe ( DrWEB: Program.Wpe )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drn -> c:\windows\mcdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220142 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dtg -> c:\windows\expaende.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dut -> c:\windows\system32\norman32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32926 )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.601 -> c:\docume~1\1747~1\locals~1\temp\gsf2\lsass.exe ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.601 )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.601 -> c:\docume~1\1747~1\locals~1\temp\gsf150\intel.exe ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.601 )not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.603 -> c:\docume~1\1747~1\locals~1\temp\psycho.exe ( DrWEB: Program.mIRC.603, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRC )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jaz -> \winfix.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jaz -> \winsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Polip.a -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8077807168-5666321432-119238476-2511\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Polipos, BitDefender: Win32.Polip.A )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\windows\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JJRI )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\docume~1\804b~1\locals~1\temp\708.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JJRI )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.rk -> c:\documents and settings\наталья\local settings\temp\crypted_explorer.exe ( BitDefender: Virtool.24469 )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmml -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.16, BitDefender: Trojan.Delf.Inject.BK )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aiqp -> c:\windows\system32\taskmaneger.exeTrojan-Ransom.Win32.BlueScreen.fl -> \reitvk_1.57.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.264 )Trojan.Win32.Antavmu.dzn -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\s03-7323-geynawt-2623-tgaw\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7503 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bsao -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5093, BitDefender: Backdoor.IRCBot.ACTN )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxgt -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Evil, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxgt -> c:\wutemp\srvxc.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Evil, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Hrup.da -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\skynetjpiewfoh.sysTrojan.Win32.TDSS.amde -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ytasfwhraenrnp.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WJ )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aogy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmducdltap.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.403 )Virus.Win32.Sality.q -> c:\windows\system32\vcdgcw32.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Sector.20480, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.Q )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbtwiz.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbtwiz.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbtwiz.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gqt -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Worm.Win32.Vasor.17400 -> c:\temp\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Jakky, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Vasor.C )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.ow -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220216, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.ph -> d:\documents and settings\владимир\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, AVAST4: Win32:BredoPack [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.jb -> c:\windows\system32\msword98.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33734, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Kobcka.H, NOD32: Win32/Wigon.LW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.osl -> c:\windows\system32\45.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.osl -> c:\windows\mslsrv32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.osl -> c:\windows\system32\00.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.osl -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\5iktzsbd\lse[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897, NOD32: Win32/Small.EJX trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.Small.ejx -> c:\windows\system32\cru629.dat ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.1739, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.343897, NOD32: Win32/Small.EJX trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dpt -> c:\windows\usbmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.45172, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drn -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wrqnddlb\expnew[2].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220142, NOD32: Win32/Agent.PQG trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.drn -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\wrqnddlb\expnew[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220142, NOD32: Win32/Agent.PQG trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dtc -> c:\windows\usb_drv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5269 )not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Calc-DNet.a -> c:\program files\common files\system\scvhost\dnetc.exe ( DrWEB: Program.DNetClient, BitDefender: Spyware.Calc.Dnet.A )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> e:\jyyaoi.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AH [Drp] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\111\local settings\temp\kbiwkmnmxbdipyyf.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\рома2\local settings\temp\kbiwkmutfeekbatq.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\рома2\local settings\temp\kbiwkmdmdsfhqkip.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\kbiwkmdkvvmlrn.  dll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220751, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CW [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\рома2\local settings\temp\kbiwkmvxvpmfmcim.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\kbiwkmmyrjbppk.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CO [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\рома2\local settings\temp\kbiwkmmbchtrpinn.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\рома2\local settings\temp\kbiwkmxtirpipous.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\рома2\local settings\temp\kbiwkmeecrnstspn.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\рома2\local settings\temp\kbiwkmlxvrphiomk.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\111\local settings\temp\kbiwkmvtxwtxtusi.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\documents and settings\111\local settings\temp\kbiwkmqxvbrnlelx.tmp ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.388, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.WU, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CS [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.HareBot.ay -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nicsk32.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.38180, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AMZV, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Wigon.BS trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clko -> c:\windows\temp\rdl2b.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40403, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clko -> c:\windows\temp\rdl11.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40403, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clko -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0ywxsb6d\mss7[2].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40403, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.clko -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\0ywxsb6d\mss7[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40403, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fki -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4949, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.FakeAV.CP, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AGA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fko -> d:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4885, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220697, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AGA trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fko -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4885, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220697, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AGA trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alzl -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43149, NOD32: Win32/Oficla.E trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NAD [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alzn -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.44006, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NAD [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bbup -> d:\documents and settings\владимир\sys32_nov.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.L )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bbup -> d:\windows\system32\sys32_nov.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.L )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.WormDrop.g -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7491, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!ci, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.lc -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( NOD32: Win32/Spy.Delf.NXH trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.bn -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.24, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.bc -> j:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-W )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bweg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8352906464-9979680175-235504790-5055\hdav.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxnq -> c:\windows\new4.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.npg -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Stealer.180 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( NOD32: Win32/Patched.FR virus )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.iif -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3580830346-9139081205-383185779-3854\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aogy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmducdltap.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.403, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CO [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aqfk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxrlothesr.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CW [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.VB.umo -> c:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.Inject.E, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm, AVAST4: Win32:Dialer-gen [Trj] )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-Y [Trj] )Virus.Win32.Protector.c -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.404, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> \lbtwiz.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.CD worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gra -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gra -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.5BCCCE32, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-NO [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dvl -> c:\windows\expaende.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.Agent.wk -> g:\windows\system32\ocj23xnh.exenot-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.Agent.wl -> c:\windows\system32\wisdstr.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxvktevpwl.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CW [Rtk] )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.ihb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AH [Drp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.fko -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4885, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2220697, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AGA trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.uz -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Agent.NEL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.va -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3911547313-0432109401-366970908-5089\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DN worm )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.bn -> c:\windows.0\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.24, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.bn -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.24, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cme -> c:\program files\microsoft sql server\sqlsrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.29945, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.KeyLogger.WG, NOD32: Win32/Teevsock.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:BredoPack [Cryp] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cmx -> c:\program files\java\jre1.6.1\java.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.29944, BitDefender: GenPack:Generic.Malware.FLYB.40BAA07B, AVAST4: Win32:BredoPack [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451177, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AEEP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bweg -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1434943935-0018345013-753387196-5659\hdav.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\lcugvl.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\mpjvyy.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\nxnfxh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\mmeuqe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\laxeop.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\fatwcu.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\ywuvtk.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\szumrx.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\vntojg.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\eamhpp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\zbmarb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\whwnmv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\wdwktm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\sbzdlw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\nwhzts.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\enslgb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\zquhet.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\agnekh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\gwfilm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\rlgcfb.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\jwrjfz.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\gnnles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\dzdsms.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Trojan.Win32.Delf.oav -> c:\windows\system32\eoebqm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Annoy.21, NOD32: Win32/Delf.OPE trojan )Virus.Win32.Protector.b -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2912, BitDefender: Rootkit.19224, NOD32: Win32/Protector.C virus, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-J )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\explorer.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fjx -> c:\windows\system32\msmsgs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6373, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.73064, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.DK worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-U [Trj] )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.cf -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AB [Drp] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Bagle.adw -> c:\windows\system32\w3x0nol.dllNet-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\tejhk.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Conficker.AE worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dvg -> c:\windows\avdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.83261, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxnpafvkls.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CW [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxdkeqjxwb.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CW [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxuxnosptx.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CW [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.coyn -> c:\windows\system32\rtmanger.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.uyx -> c:\windows\system\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.44448, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.Yddld.58D0DFDD, NOD32: Win32/Votwup.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Downloader-CMG [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.uk -> c:\windows\system32\umdmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JJRI, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.us -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1460244436-9583893035-697024678-3952\nissan.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bzxr -> c:\ewqij.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUM, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.PSW.OnlineGames.AK worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cabk -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\cvasds0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12824, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cacq -> c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\herss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661 )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.bi -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-W )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.bj -> c:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Buzus.bxsx -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.6, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.SUG, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxsy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.6, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.tab -> c:\users\slavexx\appdata\local\temp\b.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.VB.uzo -> c:\kalba\maafena\laxoury.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7448, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.VB.BER, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.uv -> c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe ( BitDefender: Application.Generic.179741, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-H [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.otr -> c:\windows\system32\67.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.otr -> c:\windows\system32\01.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.otr -> c:\windows\system32\35.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.otr -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\4vw3wnm5\cakar[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.otr -> c:\windows\mslsrv32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dvg -> c:\windows\avdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.83261, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxxillxept.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.imi -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3491, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2303618, AVAST4: Win32:Adware-gen [Adw] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cimd -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.40455 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Hexzone.eg -> c:\windows\temp\winnofzcyliz5mmrr.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1764680, NOD32: Win32/Hexzone.AC trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Hexzone.eg -> c:\windows\system32\~.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1764680, NOD32: Win32/Hexzone.AC trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ka -> h:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AK [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxsx -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.6, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.SUG, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxsy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.6, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Virus.Win32.Neshta.a -> \clicker.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Neshta, BitDefender: Application.Tool.4668, NOD32: Win32/Neshta.A virus )Virus.Win32.Sality.ab -> \miqnkn.sys ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.12, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OI, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAR virus, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.dr -> q:\autorun.exeWorm.Win32.Bezopi.dr -> c:\autorun.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afxg -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.31415, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2197687, NOD32: Win32/Agent.PMM trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.rn -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exeNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dvv -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.h -> c:\documents and settings\пк\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.73 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.pqv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\vbtenum.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2793, BitDefender: Rootkit.25030, AVAST4: Win32:Haxdoor-KI [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.uz -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Agent.NEL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.xw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9482156377-9836603488-658227008-8233\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.ju -> c:\windows\temp\rdl3c.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.16, BitDefender: Spyware.5620, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.ju -> c:\windows\temp\rdl60.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.VisStud.16, BitDefender: Spyware.5620, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.lc -> c:\windows\temp\rdl53.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Riodrv, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Delf.NXH trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.lc -> c:\windows\system32\riodrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Riodrv, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Delf.NXH trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Riodrv.on -> c:\windows\system32\dgdfgdfgdfgfdgfg.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Riodrv, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Delf.NXH trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.id -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2243521, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-I [Cryp] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ka -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AK [Drp] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.azg -> c:\windows\system32\sbunit.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.1518, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NDM, AVAST4: Win32:Haxdoor-JV [Trj] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.crt -> c:\windows\system32\rgadtm.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2793, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Goldun.NCN, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1451177, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AEEP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bvux -> c:\windows\temp\pnch.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2249904 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxqq -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxsx -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.6, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.SUG, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxsy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.6, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.stu -> c:\documents and settings\sam\application data\gmail\shell32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.4954, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( NOD32: Win32/Patched.FR virus, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.VB.uzo -> c:\kalba\maafena\laxoury.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7448, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.VB.BER, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2evxx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbtwi.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.qd -> g:\vtauzy.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.ee -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326 )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.rp -> c:\documents and settings\user8\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.bscy -> c:\windows\system32\hjssnk.kll ( BitDefender: Trojan.Crypt.DG, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )HackTool.Win32.Nice.b -> c:\windows\system32\ice_time.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dwa -> g:\recycler\s-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\truecrypt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4885, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SVX, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dwa -> c:\windows\system\wuauclt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4885, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SVX, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.46296, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2334138 )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.46296, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2334138 )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AI [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.crmy -> c:\documents and settings\izma\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2265644, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwbi -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SDBot.OA, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.VB.umo -> c:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Dialer.Generic.47681, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm, AVAST4: Win32:Dialer-gen [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.VB.umo -> d:\win\dows\lax.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Dialer.Generic.47681, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.KS worm, AVAST4: Win32:Dialer-gen [Trj] )Worm.Win32.Downloader.als -> c:\windows\system32\logon.exe ( BitDefender: Worm.Generic.84074, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.VB.asy -> c:\re\back\bck.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33182, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2217782, AVAST4: Win32:VB-NBM [Drp] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ouy -> c:\windows\mslsrv32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.Small.iiv -> c:\windows.0\system32\wildday.exeIM-Worm.Win32.Sohanad.ao -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\sscvihost.exe.b  ak ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6491, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.30728, NOD32: Win32/Sohanad.NDG worm, AVAST4: Win32:[email protected] [Wrm] )Packed.Win32.Zack.a -> c:\windows\services.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.joo -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5384548647-7523830668-662922081-0705\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jou -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SDBot.OA )Trojan.BAT.VKhost.u -> c:\windowz\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\7gjulrg5\11111111111[1].exe ( NOD32: BAT/Qhost.NCL trojan )Trojan.BAT.VKhost.u -> c:\windowz\temp\rdl32.tmp.exe ( NOD32: BAT/Qhost.NCL trojan )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.iil -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ansh -> c:\windows\mpkrnl.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.12657, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.ZVE, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Agent.OLF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfsl -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\122b901e.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2255377, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfsl -> c:\windows\system32\122b901e.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2255377, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bfux -> c:\windows\system32\704c3595.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2291824, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgjv -> c:\windows\system32\2ef0d734.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2264534, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bgjv -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\2ef0d734.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2264534, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bkii -> c:\documents and settings\name\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\zibhqabk\a36[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12058, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2242368, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bouc -> c:\windows\system32\crsaqd4hw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2360600, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsvr -> c:\windows\fonts\sd78dgc7hd2sktqhyau.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.4289D52D, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btdu -> c:\windows\system32\scevfjrcmab7.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2327971, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btdu -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\scevfjrcmab7.dl  l ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2327971, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bvpq -> c:\windows\system32\perrgx5dkqsbqdwaucrqh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2310547, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bvsg -> c:\windows\system32\2exjw3dsatgwrf5uapadmhn.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2324598, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwqf -> c:\windows\system32\08223b03.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2360858, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwyr -> c:\documents and settings\name\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\lbuvo9cz\a34[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13097, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.CEB3A8D5, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bwyw -> c:\windows\system32\srnrks5f7rkv9hp.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13098, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.6E6E6846, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bxaz -> c:\windows\system32\comres.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2289898, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bxaz -> c:\windows\system32\comres.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2289898, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bxaz -> c:\windows\system32\emhnpubaaf7xjuxbbdxsg.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2289898, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bxbb -> c:\windows\system32\crzfqurd2g58gxvghsdbnhu.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13102, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.4C5F013E, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bxdd -> c:\windows\system32\frwsjda7rbsur3jfsmmby.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13103, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.CA3E19A8, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bzvn -> c:\windows\system32\am274u6rqq2ctztpjcgky.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12891, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.23ED3653, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bzzw -> c:\windows\system32\pj83zgsqjcwunwjrrp42tfw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.EDBE6D61, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caag -> c:\windows\tasks\c2nh4numz9kny5zqnc.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.B8B076EE, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caag -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\c2nh4numz9kny5z  qnc.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.B8B076EE, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caah -> c:\windows\fonts\fyrwjf5qfhh.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2327767, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cabi -> c:\windows\system32\3a5xtckyzk7kzcrfre.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13115, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.C1837631, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cabi -> c:\windows\system32\pecfwpj48y6dadf87r.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13160, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3D89DA74, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cagy -> c:\windows\system32\dvpzdpd688jbumdbxv.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13159, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.7F55C85B, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cajl -> c:\windows\system32\b4ynkreeheerkfeea4.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13126, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.F681AB56, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cakb -> c:\windows\tasks\k6xzvuk4mrgjbpe76f.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3CCD616A, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.cakb -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\k6xzvuk4mrgjbpe  76f.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3CCD616A, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caku -> c:\windows\system32\btmband89jc9pspq5eknj.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.origin, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3FA47539, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caku -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\btmband89jc9psp  q5eknj.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Gamania.origin, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3FA47539, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caoh -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\dmvjfcdsge5kccs  mc6gzfjb.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.948BC296, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caoh -> c:\windows\system32\dmvjfcdsge5kccsmc6gzfjb.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.948BC296, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caoi -> c:\documents and settings\name\doctorweb\quarantine\efepead4zpvmuxr  dbs.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3CADAACC, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caoi -> c:\windows\tasks\efepead4zpvmuxrdbs.inf ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Generic.Onlinegames.14.3CADAACC, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bmnz -> c:\windows\fonts\a97cracb.fon ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12116, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2211073, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NRD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-ACMH [Drp] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.airo -> c:\windows.0\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\2ne59wd6\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.airo -> c:\windows.0\temp\rdl4c5.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.kh -> c:\windows.0\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.kh -> c:\windows.0\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\6xkmm31g\589[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Webmonier.137, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.bq -> c:\windows\services.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.541, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-H [Cryp] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aaqo -> c:\windows.0\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Fasec [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.anoe -> c:\windows\mkmkrnl.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.12619, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAPO, NOD32: Win32/Agent.AMOL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Siveras-B [Expl] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwbi -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SDBot.OA, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.npy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7269038943-7999544209-061079672-0311\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SDBot.OA )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\notepad.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\notepad.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.eq -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.i -> c:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo ( AVAST4: Win32:Small-NAD [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.kv -> c:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.206980, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.e -> c:\program files\rupass\rupass.exe ( DrWEB: Adware.Rupass )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuPorn.g -> c:\program files\rupass\rupass.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Rupass, BitDefender: Adware.Generic.13871, AVAST4: Win32:RuPorn [Adw] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.t -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dllPacked.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.3438, BitDefender: Trojan.AutoIT.ADB )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> e:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxotpvcgqt.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.476, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.vp -> c:\windows\temp\rdl1a2.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.vp -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\nagxydgb\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> d:\dogyx90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> d:\dogyx90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> c:\dogyx90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> c:\dogyx90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> c:\docume~1\grish\locals~1\temp\herss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caqp -> c:\docume~1\bef9~1\locals~1\temp\cvasds0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12824, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2378033, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.ODJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caqp -> c:\docume~1\grish\locals~1\temp\cvasds0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12824, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2378033, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.ODJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.carc -> c:\windows\system32\e8main0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12342, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ski -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1469, BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.WebMoner.ka -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AK [Drp] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aany -> c:\documents and settings\sedova_il.vr-ocean\application data\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.105945, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-A [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCUS, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCUS, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCUS, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCUS, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan )Trojan.Win32.Pakes.npz -> c:\program files\common files\system\webcheck.dllTrojan.Win32.Small.ccj -> c:\windows\system32\appmgmt.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.4084, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Virus.Win32.Parite.b -> c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Parite.2, BitDefender: Win32.Parite.B, NOD32: Win32/Parite.B virus, AVAST4: Win32:Parite )Virus.Win32.Parite.b -> /storage/downloads/avz4/avz.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Parite.2, BitDefender: Win32.Parite.B, NOD32: Win32/Parite.B virus, AVAST4: Win32:Parite )Virus.Win32.Parite.b -> c:\windows\temp\uqa2.tmp ( DrWEB: Win32.Parite.2, BitDefender: Application.Generic.198770, NOD32: Win32/Parite.B.packed virus, AVAST4: Win32:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.avwm -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\sys83.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7515, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hamweq.1 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.csj -> f:\ekugb3.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.DE, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NLI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-WE [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.csj -> c:\ekugb3.bat ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.DE, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NLI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-WE [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.csj -> c:\windows\system32\amvo0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3434, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.1, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NMP trojan, AVAST4: Win32:OnLineGames-CWS [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.csj -> c:\windows\system32\amvo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6474, BitDefender: Packer.Malware.NSAnti.DE, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NLI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-WE [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.bg -> c:\windows\system32\8f00b2\1d8cd9.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6234, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Agent.NXS, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.FlyStudio.B worm, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Trj] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.uz -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.компьютер\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:BredoPack [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.oqa -> c:\system volume information\_restore{08fec803-7d9b-4751-aa6b-6bd703a4e0de}\rp1\a0000276.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.84157, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\hvcfa.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5555, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Conficker.AB worm, AVAST4: Win32:Confi [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\rkhggufo.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Conficker.AA worm, AVAST4: Win32:Confi [Wrm] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aatk -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.buru -> d:\documents and settings\seuge\local settings\temp\2350.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Webmonier.139, BitDefender: Dropped:Trojan.Generic.1902024, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.FlyStudio.ll -> c:\windows\system32\hx-67e30.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3031, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2348326, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NPD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.FlyStudio.ll -> c:\windows\system32\hv-1e60f.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3067, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.551489, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NOU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.FlyStudio.ll -> c:\windows\system32\vt-7326.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3031, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2348326, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NPD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.FlyStudio.ll -> c:\windows\system32\vt-7626.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.3067, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.IS.551489, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NOU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.cmb -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo [Trj] )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> \avz00001.dta ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2196476, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.sn -> c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe ( BitDefender: Application.Generic.180462, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-H [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.otr -> g:\windows\mslsrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Recycler.6, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.105873, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.owb -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.owj -> c:\windows\usb_mgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5096, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2389923, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Backdoor.Win32.TDSS.atb -> c:\windows\system32\tdssriqp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.365, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.204137, NOD32: Win32/Agent.OIK trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Fasec [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.TDSS.blh -> c:\windows\system32\tdssoiqh.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.365, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.AB, NOD32: Win32/Agent.ODG trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Fasec [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Tdss.c -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxmdtikosi.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxkqwxyqxi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.209057, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.MF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxpuyrwowb.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxqjwysibc.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jaj -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SS, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.CP worm )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jaj -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.SS, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.CP worm )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpb -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6803665609-8181983029-328930339-4102\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.dbg -> c:\windows\system32\tdssxfum.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.365, BitDefender: Trojan.TDss.AT, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.AW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Fasec [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caxa -> c:\i.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBXG, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NMY trojan, AVAST4: Win32:JunkPoly [Cryp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caxa -> e:\i.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBXG, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NMY trojan, AVAST4: Win32:JunkPoly [Cryp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caxa -> d:\i.cmd ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBXG, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NMY trojan, AVAST4: Win32:JunkPoly [Cryp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.caxa -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.4983, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KBXG, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NMY trojan, AVAST4: Win32:JunkPoly [Cryp] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ide -> c:\documents and settings\user\application data\msmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.67, NOD32: Win32/Adware.Agent.NMG application )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwjw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5519943831-5930381680-140875108-4773\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DR worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.byxy -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.122, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.CJ.WLC, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.o -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbtw.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.86870 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> g:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.fh -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.bv -> c:\documents and settings\комп\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2261336, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.iavy -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Gamona [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.owb -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan )not-a-virus:RiskTool.VBS.AutorunStub.a -> \virus\usb_anti_autorun\usb.wsf ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7592, NOD32: VBS/AutoRun.CI worm )not-a-virus:RiskTool.VBS.AutorunStub.a -> \usb_anti_autorun\usb.wsf ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7592, NOD32: VBS/AutoRun.CI worm )not-a-virus:RiskTool.VBS.AutorunStub.a -> \virus\usb.wsf ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7592, NOD32: VBS/AutoRun.CI worm )not-a-virus:RiskTool.VBS.AutorunStub.a -> \usb_anti_autorun\usb_anti_autorun\usb.wsf ( DrWEB: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7592, NOD32: VBS/AutoRun.CI worm )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\gasfkyrgntjdvw.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.209057, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.MF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.guk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3561974035-9232942039-383800058-2207\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AY, AVAST4: Win32:DrWal [Drp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpa -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8068493398-4926836244-531453793-8292\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DR worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpf -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5857086222-4067279526-333162075-0165\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.19, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.H, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DT worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpf -> \s-1-5-21-5453707403-8761797174-281696498-4653\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.19, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.H, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DT worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpf -> e:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1672114350-5278355148-923043557-9948\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.19, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.H, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DT worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jph -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0001482296-1591076469-131033834-0862\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jph -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5002001591-6870233537-910821766-1336\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.kfc -> c:\windows\system32\tftp.mscTrojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\documents and settings\elena\рабочий стол\!!!!\пэмби.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\system volume information\_restore{4466cdec-dea6-4e19-9fb2-fdaf28677c06}\rp26\a0009512.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\documents and settings\elena\рабочий стол\!!!!\210709.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\documents and settings\elena\рабочий стол\!!!!\шмерко нск.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\documents and settings\elena\рабочий стол\!!!!\поступление.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\documents and settings\elena\рабочий стол\!!!!\230709.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2602205876-890530419-3466218589-1005\dc547.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hkq -> c:\windows\system32\xp-547b41f5.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WW, NOD32: Win32/FlyStudio.NNJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.vp -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\nagxydgb\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.vp -> c:\windows\temp\rdl1a2.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AL [Drp] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Small.ka -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllTrojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\admin.wertu-bd0fc2712\doctorweb\quarantine\hwfztf.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Trojan.Packed.54986, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AEEP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.kaf -> c:\dll32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6582, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Agent.NEL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Tdss.aqvb -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gasfkyyufvumnm.sysWorm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\32.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\86.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbtw.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.fj -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.mm -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.784, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-Y [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Knokk.p -> c:\windows\system32\msmgr.exeBackdoor.Win32.Knokk.q -> c:\windows\system32\msmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tasker.15, NOD32: Win32/Knock.AB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Knock [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.adgn -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.32131, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2188210, AVAST4: Win32:VB-LWR [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mcv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regvi.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4859, BitDefender: Application.Generic.208334, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.AM worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3206, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.P!.0EDB1150, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-NO [Rtk] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.dmc -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.4429, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@mc, AVAST4: Win32:Walivun [Trj] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\temp\eraseme_42158.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\temp\eraseme_72864.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\temp\eraseme_51044.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\temp\eraseme_25325.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\temp\eraseme_45314.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\temp\eraseme_17101.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\temp\eraseme_45861.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkg -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winlogon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2483, BitDefender: Application.Generic.200100, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UU [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dlw -> c:\temp\eraseme_66236.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127, BitDefender: Application.Generic.201775, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dlw -> c:\temp\eraseme_78600.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127, BitDefender: Application.Generic.201775, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dlw -> c:\temp\eraseme_31785.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.127, BitDefender: Application.Generic.201775, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\winagent.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.27621, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\kbiwkmuvamdbxv.  dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.209057, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.MF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpn -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9284525706-8862203108-654221542-2596\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.20 )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.pnr -> c:\windows\system32\rgadta.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2793, BitDefender: Rootkit.25030, AVAST4: Win32:Haxdoor-KI [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.pnr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ssport.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.GoldSpy.2793, BitDefender: Rootkit.25030, AVAST4: Win32:Haxdoor-KI [Rtk] )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.ainr -> c:\windows\system32\mmbank.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Pandora.15, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.qmKfrXvpFjgcD, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Banker.QZC trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.BAT.VKhost.u -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\khuz05uz\11111111111[1].exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.ijt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.25482, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cij -> c:\windows\system32\hiseav.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.26134, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1828663, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cpqa -> c:\windows\system32\sys32_nov.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.41506, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Cutwail.O, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.AA trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wraj -> c:\windows\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5013, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2416549, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.GU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wraj -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5013, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2416549, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.GU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bchj -> g:\windows\system32\drivers\kmixer.sysTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bchj -> g:\windows\system32\dllcache\kmixer.sysTrojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gzj -> c:\windows\temp\rdl309.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aaul -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\start menu\programs\startup\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aauq -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> c:\temp\eraseme_35473.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.103721, NOD32: Win32/IRCBot.AOZ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> c:\temp\eraseme_66228.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.103721, NOD32: Win32/IRCBot.AOZ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> c:\temp\eraseme_81583.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.103721, NOD32: Win32/IRCBot.AOZ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctqf -> c:\temp\eraseme_86230.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.12, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.103721, NOD32: Win32/IRCBot.AOZ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bzba -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2424259, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DR worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bzba -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2459147434-8996691049-656440992-3979\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2424259, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DR worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.253, NOD32: Win32/Patched.FR virus, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.kaf -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6582, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Agent.NEL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Scar.sgk -> \noautorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7593, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2418226, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-MNL [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.TDSS.angk -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmviqkospi.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CM [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> g:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gsp -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AA [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.fn -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeWorm.Win32.Bezopi.fp -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Knokk.q -> c:\windows\system32\msmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tasker.15, NOD32: Win32/Knock.AB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Knock [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.luy -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\regv.bak ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4826, BitDefender: Application.Generic.203247, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Email-Worm.Win32.Nyxem.bh -> c:\windows\system32\mswinsck.ocx ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkv -> g:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-X [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dkv -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-X [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dwa -> c:\windows\system\wuauclt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.4885, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.SVX, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Reklosoft.v -> c:\windows\system32\2rs23595.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.Reklosoft.4, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 -> c:\windows\system32\lsass32.exe ( DrWEB: Program.RemoteAdmin.75, BitDefender: Application.Generic.189840 )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\54.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.2424, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.BV, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AJ [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\14.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.2424, BitDefender: Trojan.Spammer.Tedroo.BV, AVAST4: Win32:Preald-AJ [Drp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.guk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2201001760-1869113575-745208202-6502\sysdate.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Vaklik.AY, AVAST4: Win32:DrWal [Drp] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.jj -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\protect.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.429, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2206884, NOD32: Win32/SpamTool.Agent.NAJ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.rxs -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gdjlmplgjs.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3492, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIZT, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gzj -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\c9yf8nmr\pin[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.4308, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cr -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-W )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cr -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-W )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.byxb -> c:\b4v9m7s9p9i3.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Zonect, BitDefender: Dialer.Generic.48229, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bzba -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1142101419-7307829908-243288815-8388\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2424259, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DR worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.caah -> c:\restore\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\rundll.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Siggen.121, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Slenfbot.CU, NOD32: Win32/Agent.OZI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-LXZ [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.kaf -> c:\dll32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6582, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Agent.NEL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Virus.Win32.Virut.ce -> c:\windows\system\winrsc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Virut.56, BitDefender: Win32.Virtob.Gen.12, NOD32: Win32/Virut.NBP virus, AVAST4: Win32:Vitro )Worm.VBS.Autorun.fw -> e:\onlinetv.vbs ( DrWEB: VBS.Siggen.7355 )Worm.VBS.Autorun.fw -> c:\onlinetv.vbs ( DrWEB: VBS.Siggen.7355 )Worm.VBS.Autorun.fw -> d:\onlinetv.vbs ( DrWEB: VBS.Siggen.7355 )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftp -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys ( DrWEB: Tool.TcpZ, AVAST4: Win32:Tcpz [Tool] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gsk -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\883.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.CN worm )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gsk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9705383016-2519638002-922274444-4842\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.TR )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gsk -> c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\513.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.CN worm )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gsk -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.CN worm )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.fx -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B )

----------


## CyberHelper

Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ilhsez.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, BitDefender: Application.Generic.189897, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\windows\media\sound.exePacked.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxvqpetsfa.sys ( AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jqm -> \turska475.exeP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jqn -> \turska555.exeRootkit.Win32.Agent.rxs -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pfdpxpehkiqkw.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3492, BitDefender: Rootkit.Agent.AIZT, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.rxu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\fjuwyo.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3417, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.yf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\xwoarh.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3418, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.anhx -> \kajgana.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7552 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.idj -> c:\documents and settings\michurin\application data\msmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.67 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.hhf -> c:\windows\system32\chknt32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Webmonier.178, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Fasec [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\doctorweb\quarantine\iwgfnt  .exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6013, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.42211, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AEEP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.SfcPatch.6, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.sgk -> c:\denis\antivir\!\noautorun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7593, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2418226, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-MNL [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Shutdowner.dyc -> c:\windows\system32\script.exeVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> e:\wwvlcw.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAU virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.awjw -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AC [Wrm] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dze -> c:\windows\w7services.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.h -> c:\documents and settings\shedogubov\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.73 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.10031 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.bak ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.10031 )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\icwsetup.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2432140 )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmxrlrnbvl.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.407, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2305122, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CU [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gasfkyadwqxylk.  dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2438994, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.MF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gasfkyrjikbqvd.sysPacked.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gasfkyqdueemri.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.516 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpm -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8754583107-1122078727-421864223-7266\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.471, BitDefender: Trojan.Patched.BI, AVAST4: Win32:Patched-JZ [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jqy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3078743177-7570837646-015386957-4778\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.air -> c:\windows\ntdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2434443, AVAST4: Win32:Inject-UZ [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.VB.ap -> c:\windows\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.277 )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cu -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AB [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.caaf -> c:\windows\temp\uoriyfuwxd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.4415 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1859\ls888.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.twm -> c:\windows\system32\_scui.cplTrojan.Win32.Inject.aizt -> c:\salu\know\tan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7448, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.ahvq -> c:\windows\system32\23.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.44766, BitDefender: Backdoor.Hupigon.166818, AVAST4: Win32:Hupigon-LIE [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AInfBot.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ddwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.132, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2434469 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gtd -> h:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AA [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.Emold.nr -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autohit.7474, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@YpO, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxxdesmfyy.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.476, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gasfkykdmejcxi.sysPacked.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\hjgruimxonbfpm.sys ( BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.3, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CB [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.and -> d:\windows\system32\com\comservices.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47367, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2446720, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.VB.ap -> c:\windows\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.277 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cjn -> c:\windows\system32\mshknlernm.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.abbv -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exeTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.t -> h:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Refroso.cgd -> h:\winamp_cache_0001\ehthumbs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7323, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.104464, AVAST4: Win32:Refroso-C [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.wxa -> \manin192.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7612, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.jmtarX7vEJhib, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gsk -> d:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4398215352-2228108331-447682143-1552\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Autorun.TR )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gtd -> h:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AA [Wrm] )

----------


## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aknv -> c:\windows\system32\abcver.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.opi -> e:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\jnd3qkzk\compiled[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6585, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.opi -> e:\windows\system32\05.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6585, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.opi -> e:\windows\system32\07.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6585, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.opi -> e:\windows\system32\41.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6585, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.opi -> e:\windows\system32\66.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6585, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.opi -> e:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\k1ajodu7\compiled[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6585, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.oqa -> e:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\kl678den\repo[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2418523, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.oqa -> e:\windows\system32\26.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2418523, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.oqq -> e:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\pwooyp75\ness[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.85732, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.oqq -> e:\windows\system32\36.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.85732, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ore -> e:\windows\system32\74.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.79138, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ore -> e:\windows\system32\10.scr ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.79138, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ore -> e:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\jnd3qkzk\faya[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.79138, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.eaa -> d:\windows\usbmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.237, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2431897, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.eaa -> c:\windows\usbmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.237, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2431897, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.ag -> c:\docume~1\7655~1\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.OO8aQi0LgcAk )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.h -> c:\documents and settings\alex\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.73 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.h -> c:\documents and settings\катя\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.73 )not-a-virus:FraudTool.Win32.XPAntivirus.fkd -> c:\program files\antiviruspro_2010\antiviruspro_2010.exePacked.Win32.TDSS.z -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gasfkyadwqxylk.  dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2438994, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.MF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gasfkyyiteolec.sysP2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jqy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3078743177-7570837646-015386957-4778\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jrv -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1775402278-4981332992-294074916-1822\nissan.exeRootkit.Win32.Small.alq -> h:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisvvan.sys ( BitDefender: Application.Generic.218059, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.ajed -> c:\windows\system32\xwr38547.dllTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.foz -> c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5049 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.and -> d:\windows\system32\com\comservices.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47367, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2446720, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.and -> f:\usb\recycler\1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47367, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2446720, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.and -> c:\windows\system32\com\comservices.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47367, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2446720, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.nm -> c:\windows\system32\sysmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.3480, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.6290, NOD32: Win32/IRCBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NBC [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwxz -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon_lu.exeTrojan.Win32.Buzus.caen -> f:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491933-601013336-1214\lbt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, NOD32: Win32/Dialer.NGB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\windows\temp\932.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\windows\temp\097.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\windows\temp\284.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\windows\temp\431.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12 )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.uae -> c:\windows\system32\_scui.cplTrojan.Win32.Sasfis.aub -> c:\windows\sorry.exe ( NOD32: Win32/Spy.Zbot.JF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.wws -> c:\windows\system32\haid.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2801 )Trojan.Win32.Scar.wws -> c:\windows\system32\panp8.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Beizhu.2801 )Virus.Win32.Sality.aa -> c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAU virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gtl -> f:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )

----------


## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.dpc -> c:\windows\system32\servises.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.aq -> c:\documents and settings\вадя\application data\adriver\adriver.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BlackHole.3666 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.at -> c:\docume~1\7634~1\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.OO8aQGP!0sAk )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Packed.Win32.Krap.i -> c:\windows\system32\servises.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Gaoprd [Trj] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxiqjtphex.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.512, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> c:\dogyx90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> d:\dogyx90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.camm -> e:\dogyx90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.12661, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.KCUR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Kamso [Trj] )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.ack -> c:\windows\temp\wpv771253178221.exeTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCUS, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCUS, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cc -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KCUS, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NNU trojan )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.cx -> c:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.db -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-AB [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.caco -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7319233450-2936121267-166107555-5882\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2445799 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.caen -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lbt.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, NOD32: Win32/Dialer.NGB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Scar.rfv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\dfwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.212103 )Trojan.Win32.Scar.rfv -> e:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491933-601013336-1214\dfwin.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bifrost, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.212103 )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gte -> c:\program files.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7612, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.jmtarX7vEJhib, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gte -> c:\manin192.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7612, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.jmtarX7vEJhib, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.VBNA.hxy -> c:\documents and settings\admin\viuoru.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.4099, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.VB.GA worm )

----------


## CyberHelper

Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.eaa -> c:\windows\usbmngr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.237, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2431897, AVAST4: Win32:SlenfBot-F [Wrm] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.llv -> c:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\extension\components\fftma.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.TMAgent.31, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Adware.TMAagent application )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dllPacked.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxxmklrqvu.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2438994, NOD32: Win32/Olmarik.MF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxtlidiesd.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.211794, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxprnjspmy.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.211785, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CY [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.ajed -> c:\windows\system32\xwr59656.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.4610 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.elm -> c:\windows\system32\vtuts.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.6181, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.ConHook.AI )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.yky -> c:\windows\system32\amvo0.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.3604, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.OnlineGames.WGR, NOD32: Win32/PSW.OnLineGames.NMP trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Oliga [Trj] )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aci -> c:\windows\temp\wpv711253309382.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.baaf -> c:\windows\system32\jvmod32.dllTrojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.rua -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.366, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1460556, AVAST4: Win32:Falder [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwxz -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon_lu.exeVirus.Win32.Sality.aa -> k:\vstjno.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.17, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.OG, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAU virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.19, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WO, NOD32: Win32/Fujacks.BH virus, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> d:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.19, BitDefender: Trojan.Autorun.WO, NOD32: Win32/Fujacks.BH virus, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gtt -> k:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, NOD32: INF/Autorun.gen trojan )Worm.Win32.Fujack.cr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatform.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.101, BitDefender: Worm.Fujacks.N, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.Fujack.cr -> d:\ўўўўўў.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.101, BitDefender: Worm.Fujacks.N, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.Fujack.cr -> c:\ўўўўўў.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.101, BitDefender: Worm.Fujacks.N, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )

----------


## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.aizh -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pnpmem.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Cinmus-J [Rtk] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.aizh -> c:\windows\temp\acpidisk.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader.origin, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Cinmus-J [Rtk] )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Cinmus.heur -> c:\windows\microsoft\winsys.dll ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Adw.Cinmus.2.848573A4, AVAST4: Win32:Cinmus-AU [Adw] )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\alil.dll ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tdss.345, BitDefender: Trojan.CryptRedol.Gen.2, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CH [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxwvwulqon.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2371860, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rotscxpixfvidx.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.3433, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2373817, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CU [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gasfkysxttyiib.  dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-DA [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\rotscxbyevspre.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2372003, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-CX [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jsv -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5097733036-7679898657-991239519-9544\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.tx -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\pjcllxtt.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2682, BitDefender: Backdoor.Rootkit.X, NOD32: Win32/Agent.NWF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.tx -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\uszcxktn.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2682, BitDefender: Backdoor.Rootkit.X, NOD32: Win32/Agent.NWF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.tx -> c:\windows.0\system32\drivers\svqobczw.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2682, BitDefender: Backdoor.Rootkit.X, NOD32: Win32/Agent.NWF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Small.ut -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeRootkit.Win32.Small.ut -> g:\autorun.exeRootkit.Win32.Small.ut -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exeRootkit.Win32.Zybr.x -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdmtn.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.RKDoor.56, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Koutodoor.EH trojan, AVAST4: Win32:RtkDL [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cqel -> c:\windows\system32\blbrunsrv.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47520 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.anhp -> \avz00003.dta ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47167, NOD32: Win32/Oficla.F trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bben -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8175887972-1683311007-518635221-1716\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.AU worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bben -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5740467155-7048588607-606387015-4000\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.AU worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bben -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice.nt authority\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\23r7m3np\b82[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TEC, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.AU worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwsg -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.microsof-53c7e3\tuaxmww.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.154, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2421994, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.camn -> c:\windows.0\iexplorer7.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1859\ls888.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.microsof-53c7e3\local settings\temp\244.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.microsof-53c7e3\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\3sp539oq\vs8[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.microsof-53c7e3\local settings\temp\421.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.microsof-53c7e3\local settings\temp\217.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\artcell\local settings\temp\360.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.microsof-53c7e3\local settings\temp\220.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\artcell\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\7erz6jpx\vs8[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Ack.12, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2454005, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Inject.ajfn -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1606411818-6195225655-987190387-7691\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.154, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.89330, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DY worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> \avz00004.dta ( AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.xpz -> c:\windows\system32\i\g001.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.47368, BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.fac -> g:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6317, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.FakeAlert.AF worm, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.fj -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d1401922-cf20-4469-ad2f-3f725f972f7c}\rp73\a0030130.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Application.Generic.216493, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-M [Cryp] )Worm.Win32.Fujack.cr -> c:\ўўўўўў.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.101, BitDefender: Worm.Fujacks.N, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Worm.Win32.Fujack.cr -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatform.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Whboy.101, BitDefender: Worm.Fujacks.N, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )

----------


## CyberHelper

not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.bq -> c:\docume~1\999~1\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.OO8aQKBi1Nvk )Packed.Win32.Krap.x -> c:\windows\system32\msvcrt57.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.5244, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Preald.B )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gasfkyqenqkovy.sysPacked.Win32.TDSS.z -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\gasfkysxttyiib.  dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-DA [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.TDSS.z -> c:\windows\system32\gasfkysxttyiib.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.2788, AVAST4: Win32:Alureon-DA [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.txl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcidump.sysRootkit.Win32.Pakes.tx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcsjcmmb.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2682, BitDefender: Backdoor.Rootkit.X, NOD32: Win32/Agent.NWF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.tx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\lmdzwast.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.NtRootKit.2682, BitDefender: Backdoor.Rootkit.X, NOD32: Win32/Agent.NWF trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.mis -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\alg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sniff, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAIW, NOD32: Win32/Xorer.NAF virus, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.mis -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156343.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sniff, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Agent.AAIW, NOD32: Win32/Xorer.NAF virus, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsoq -> c:\documents and settings\first\application data\svcst.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsoq -> c:\documents and settings\first\application data\seres.exeTrojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.mix -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156336.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Sniff, BitDefender: Trojan.Arposon.A, NOD32: Win32/Xorer.NAF virus )Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwsg -> c:\documents and settings\admin\kpfm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.154, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2421994, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xp -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.5957, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.vmNfbeaEsLdc, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AEEP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.camn -> c:\windows\iexplorer7.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.camn -> c:\windows\iexplorer7.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.casf -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5745967341-2400785129-099043710-8735\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2458012, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Inject.ajfn -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6387259983-4986000569-938192817-9077\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.154, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.89330, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DY worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Inject.ajfn -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9144308407-2697480220-039855389-3914\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.154, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.89330, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.DY worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.kqt -> c:\windows\system32\winpsvc.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Refroso.B )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp17\a0000428.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.25937.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp5\a0000279.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.161552, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-H )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp23\a0000566.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.28656.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.28843.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp23\a0001526.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> d:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156257.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> e:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp23\a0002526.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> d:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp215\a0156124.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{59f5ca68-51ba-4cbe-b206-462ac9c82650}\rp60\a0021562.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp14\a0000350.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156260.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.24000.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.28156.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp1\a0000042.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> e:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp215\a0156125.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.29078.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp19\a0000475.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.24234.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> d:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156258.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{59f5ca68-51ba-4cbe-b206-462ac9c82650}\rp61\a0021606.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp3\a0000094.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp215\a0156126.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp7\a0000300.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp3\a0000153.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f2e8e09b-d50f-4c80-a6b9-25f34cf01c44}\rp3\a0000110.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\system volume information\_restore{59f5ca68-51ba-4cbe-b206-462ac9c82650}\rp62\a0021658.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> f:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Virus.Win32.Xorer.ed -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\~.exe.24671.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AHAQ, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-G )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> e:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp215\a0156112.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-R [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> e:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156210.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-R [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156211.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-R [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> f:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp215\a0156113.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-R [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> d:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp215\a0156111.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-R [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> d:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156209.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-R [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dck -> c:\system volume information\_restore{f3fce362-b141-4939-b865-c8ccb550acb1}\rp216\a0156208.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.868, BitDefender: Trojan.Harnig.WA, NOD32: INF/Autorun virus, AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-R [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.Bezopi.fj -> c:\system volume information\_restore{d1401922-cf20-4469-ad2f-3f725f972f7c}\rp73\a0030130.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6326, BitDefender: Application.Generic.216493, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-M [Cryp] )

----------

